# Skylines from far away



## JC FunkyTown

If you have pictures of skylines from far away, please post them.


----------



## pwright1

*Seattle*


----------



## waccamatt

Here is a panorama of Columbia, SC from about 10 miles away.


----------



## RafflesCity

*Singapore*


----------



## JC FunkyTown

Now thats what im talking about! NICE pictures guys. I like the Seattle #2 pic.
and Columbia #1 pic. and Signapore #2 pic.

Awesome!!!


----------



## normandb

Makati Skyline, Metro Manila

















Ortigas Skyline, Metro Manila


----------



## spotila

Auckland, New Zealand from about 30km


----------



## ScraperDude




----------



## Chad

"I really should host my own images"...:laugh: kay:


----------



## Zaqattaq

Warszawa taken from all over SSC


----------



## TheBaseTower

Tel Aviv:


----------



## philadweller

Damn, I take a lot of photos...
Manhattan/Jersey City combo
















Philadelphia
































Houston
















Austin








and a crappy scanned one of Miami








Jersey City from Manhattan
















I took this one of SF in Golden Gate Park








Atlantic City


----------



## Zaqattaq

Frankfurt (I love the "rurual setting")





































From the airport


----------



## Zaqattaq

Las Vegas














































>>>>>>>>>>>>>SCROOOOOOOOOL>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gatis

Skyline of medieval Riga - highest church is 123 m high








City centre from some 8 km distance


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Chicago:









by Rockford, from 25 miles out:


----------



## Urban Dave

Amazing pictures!!!!!


----------



## Zaqattaq

Almaty,Kazakhstan


----------



## rt_0891

Vancouver, Canada


----------



## DarkFenX

Boston:


----------



## Skybean

There's already a thread with distant skylines in City vs. City. 

Toronto



















50+ km away


----------



## DarkFenX

Skybean said:


> There's already a thread with distant skylines in City vs. City.


Yea but I believe that was only for a selected few cities and the thread was made by ChicagoGeorge if I remmeber.


----------



## nazrey

*Some pictures from Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur
Federal Territory










Georgetown
Penang










Johor Bahru
Johor










Alor Setar
Kedah










Putrajaya
Federal Territory


----------



## Zaqattaq

Today's banner :cheers:


----------



## canada_habs2004

Heres a few I took myself of Toronto from across the Lake on the Niagara Escarpment






























Niagara Falls


----------



## ARTЁM

*kazakhstan*

Astana from Transport tower









Almaty from Tengis Towers


----------



## PornStar

those Toronto pix look great!


----------



## Zaqattaq

mmm I love this thread  

Los Angeles


----------



## XiaoBai

Here's Seattle from Mt. Rainier--which is pretty damn far in terms of seeing cities from it, scroll to the right:


----------



## SimpleSimon

Winnipeg


----------



## Zaqattaq

Dubai from Burj al Arab


----------



## Zaqattaq

From the UPC
Sydney


----------



## atkinson1

*Auckland:*

You can just see the skyline in the middle of the image:









*IMAGE SOURCE: http://www.winks.net.nz/adrian/IMAGES/WaitakerieRangesauckland.jpg*


----------



## TexasBoi

That Seattle picture is the best in this thread from Mt Rainier. WOW


----------



## WallyP

RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## Greens!

houston


----------



## normandb

Metro Manila Skylines

Makati CBD









Ortigas CBD


----------



## Zaqattaq

Old thread but good thread

SF


----------



## Apollyon

Rotterdam

1.



2.










3.










4.










5.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

I think that the best are the pics from the Niagara Falls and from the other side of the lake -> Toronto. I have photos from Frankfurt, but I haven't got a scanner


----------



## MVBergy24

( not mine) but amazing 

New York












Gold Coast


----------



## Greens!

Houston, Texas, USA
(mine)


















(these arent mine)



















and uptown from far away (not mine)


----------



## jtownman

Ok....all these pictures are fucking awesome. not one isnt. keep it going.


----------



## alex04

london


----------



## tocoto

Boston from Mt Auburn Hill in Cambridge I believe with a long telephoto lens (~2003, not sure of photographer)


----------



## el_artista_violeta

ok this picture of Chicago -my hometown hehe- is just ridiculous


----------



## Illadelph

P-H-I-L-A-D-E-L-P-H-I-A


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur*


KL skyline.. morning




























sunset..


----------



## maconahey

I took this one of Dallas the other day....


----------



## alex04

nice pics here


----------



## hopo

One of MANCHESTER Uk from bout 13 miles away.. bit blury shody camerwork by myself










an this one aint mine but its phat! (credit where credits due)


----------



## TallTampa

Great shots! I love the pano of Boston, really nice!


----------



## maconahey

Another one of Dallas I took not too long ago


----------



## marcobruls

Not mine all of em 

The Hague


----------



## -Corey-

wow amazing..


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta:









Chicago:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

:applause: awesome photos! welldone


----------



## newfvgffm

Some Frankfurt Shots made by me, up to 20-25km away:


----------



## spyguy

Here's one I found of Chicago today.










It basically continues north to Evanston, with a few gaps in between.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

^^^^^^^^^^^
WOW! Thx spyguy  , another great capture of great distant chicago skyline from the NW!
I love these pano distant shots!
#1 Chicago
























:runaway: 
and of course Toronto is another great skyline that has awsome distant views!~
Want to see moe EXTREME distant skylines around the world? I got it all(sort of  ), just check out my signature links....

NYC









Houston









Dallas









ATL









MORE MORE!
:cheers:


----------



## Nadini

Beirut, Lebanon


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Lovely city of Beirut, Lebanon, very nice! :cheers:
Jakarta is another perl in asia! :runaway:


----------



## Blue_Sky

*Jakarta*


----------



## R.E-S

Yes Beirut is Lovely , visit this thread for more pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332617&page=1&pp=20
Every city has it's own charm


----------



## maconahey

i love pics of cities on bodies of water


----------



## High-Fi

Manchester, England...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

maconahey said:


> i love pics of cities on bodies of water


So am I, when so far away, it looks like skylines are float over the water,lol!
My personal top 3 EXTREME distant skylines in the world! You be the judge 
#1 Chicago:
(furthest chicago skyline pics ever taken and posted here are around 70-80 miles out!)
Only the views from far, far away!









































City on bodies of water! :cheers: 

































#2 Toronto:

































#3 NYC:
























:runaway:


----------



## R.E-S

Lebanon is on the verge to build more high residential buildings that will
dominate Beirut. We all can't wait till this is done as it will truly give Beirut
a fine skyline. 




In the middle of the water, they will build a man made island that has a tall 
building.


----------



## dmg1mn

Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport w/Minneapolis in the background


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Some more far away chicago skyline from different angles!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

scroll----------->


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

I only like to bring you that rarest of chicago skyline, here we go...
More EXTREME far away skyline of chicago!
This one is way, way out from the SW burb(40-50 miles)


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Ok, this one was captured exactly east of chicago skyline across lake Michigan in the state of Michigan!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

:runaway: 
:eek2:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Tampa Skyline from the airport


----------



## polako

Hey ChicagoSkyline, have you taken any of these Chicago photos by yourself? If you did you are a master and I bow to you. :master:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

polako said:


> Hey ChicagoSkyline, have you taken any of these Chicago photos by yourself? If you did you are a master and I bow to you. :master:


Out of these collections, only a few that are mine. The rest were the results from our fellow chicago skyline lovers and forumers whom help captured some of the most dynamic skyline views in chicago. So I gotta shout out to all the chicago gangs out there too!  Lets keep em coming! :cheers: 
Thanks for your compliment BTW!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

polako said:


> Hey ChicagoSkyline, have you taken any of these Chicago photos by yourself? If you did you are a master and I bow to you. :master:


Are from NYC?
You not happen to have some of its far away skylines! I love to see more of NYC's....... :cheers:


----------



## polako




----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Wow, thanks man, i really like these 3 in particular!
























:runaway: :cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Cape Town *


----------



## poolrat1026

still dont know how to post pics... if someone could post the pics it would be greatly appreciated... the guy that takes these pics is the best as far as taking pics of the chicago skyline from great distances...http://www.pbase.com/image/15348220
http://www.pbase.com/image/35939077
http://www.pbase.com/image/51389597
Chicago Skyline looks to be from the state of Michigan
http://www.pbase.com/image/54885967
http://www.pbase.com/image/44821199
http://www.pbase.com/image/44820264 these look to be from Indiana
http://www.pbase.com/image/56957742 nice aerial pic of the skyline
http://www.pbase.com/image/36358420
http://www.pbase.com/image/36358421
http://www.pbase.com/image/36358423 all I know is these pics are from way out


----------



## alex04

wooow chicagooooooo


----------



## alex04

kuala lumpur



















bank kong





seatle 



taipei


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Three supertalls rise above the clouds


----------



## mannix_10

*Gold Coast, Australia*


----------



## alex04

paris


----------



## BoNduRanT

Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## Greens!

Houston (not mine)


----------



## alex04

houston very nice thanks


----------



## SE9

*Nairobi*


----------



## kuikentje

Plz go on 
this is one of the best threads i've ever seen
thanks to all!

(not mine)

Rotterdam:




Other:


----------



## schlafly

*Seattle*

Here are some photos of Seattle. I moved here last year for scenery like this:









































































I absolutely love Seattle, it's beautiful here.


----------



## canada_habs2004

Toronto Ontario from Niagara Escarpment


----------



## Hecago

poolrat1026 said:


> still dont know how to post pics... if someone could post the pics it would be greatly appreciated... the guy that takes these pics is the best as far as taking pics of the chicago skyline from great distances...http://www.pbase.com/image/15348220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Skyline looks to be from the state of Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these look to be from Indiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice aerial pic of the skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I know is these pics are from way out


To post a pic just make it


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

poolrat1026 said:


> still dont know how to post pics... if someone could post the pics it would be greatly appreciated... the guy that takes these pics is the best as far as taking pics of the chicago skyline from great distances...http://www.pbase.com/image/15348220
> http://www.pbase.com/image/35939077
> http://www.pbase.com/image/51389597
> Chicago Skyline looks to be from the state of Michigan
> http://www.pbase.com/image/54885967
> http://www.pbase.com/image/44821199
> http://www.pbase.com/image/44820264 these look to be from Indiana
> http://www.pbase.com/image/56957742 nice aerial pic of the skyline
> http://www.pbase.com/image/36358420
> http://www.pbase.com/image/36358421
> http://www.pbase.com/image/36358423 all I know is these pics are from way out


unbeliveable finds poolrats, some incredible extreme distant views of chicago skyline!: :runaway: 
















































































:runaway: 
:eek2:


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

Courtey of a Mrell32 on Haif....









this is uptown at its best


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

^^
Very cool houston pano! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

:runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

:scouserd:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

These are some sick distant to add! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

:eek2:


----------



## alex04

Shanghai


atlnta


Houston


melbourne


----------



## Sinjin P.

Stunning photos, keep them coming guys! :cheers:


----------



## Cartel

Christchurch


----------



## Cartel

Storm approaching central Christchurch









I took this one from a peir at a public beach in Dubai, that's the Sheikh Zayed Rd skyline as of october 2005









This is just a small part of the west Cairo skyline, big, bad Egypt










Hong Kong island seen on the way to the airport, Hong Kong port area


----------



## Cartel

Christchurch from Mt Pleasant


----------



## Cartel

East Christchurch from Sumner


----------



## Cartel

If anyone has some similar skyline shots from a distance in cities such as....Taipei, Santiago, Tehran, Moscow, Bogota, Jakarta, Madrid, Caracas, Beijing, Kuala Lumpur etc etc. Please post! something unique!


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline,China*

Nanjing skyline,China


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline,China*


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline,China*


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline,China*


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline,China*

another angle


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline, from far away*


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing skyline from far away*


----------



## MexAmericanMoose

cool Nanjing pics


----------



## coq*

Nice pics *Cartel!*


----------



## Sielbeck

The best pictures taken from a distance belong to Chicago, you can NEVER have too many pictures of Chicago!
:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## Cartel

^^^ Thanks, Nanjing looks great


----------



## JoSin

Singapore seen far away...
Pic by Rafflescity:










another one


----------



## alex04

here pix from Hamburg

first the tv tower from 10km away.

than the HH-skyline


----------



## torontoroxx

toronto:


----------



## alex04

skyline away pix ruulez


----------



## ale26

*TORONTO:*


----------



## nuricool

*Istanbul*


----------



## pon

Bangkok from about 15km far away.


----------



## skyscraper03

Vancouver


----------



## ARTЁM

*Almaty City (KZ)*


----------



## ARTЁM

*Astana (KZ)*


----------



## Marco_

Amsterdam from a distance (Schiphol airport) :









City skyline


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

^^
Those are some really good distant shot of city skylines folks!

Here are some more chicago skyline in distant...to see more visit my Chicago Skyline Heaven photo thread, there are way more :runaway: extreme distant views of Chicago skyline!


----------



## Ten

Pattaya, Thailand from distance


----------



## GoSatta

*more pattaya*

not that far away but anyway


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Chicago extreme distant skyline 40 miles out West!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline




----------



## ChicagoSkyline




----------



## alex04

denver


----------



## european

Amazing thread some really nice pics.


----------



## ZZ-II

such pics are great


----------



## alex04

New York from the airport


----------



## SE9

*London* from Primrose Hill


----------



## Kbz0n

Excellent photos of chicago


----------



## alex04

i like this LONDON and from onther site (16) Bankkog
thanks SE9


----------



## duck81

Portland from Mount Tabor


----------



## pon

Bangkok


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

London from Alexandra Palace...




























and a quick pano i did >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Kbz0n said:


> Excellent photos of chicago


Chicago skyline has way too many extreme distant views!:runaway:
visit my Chicago Skyline Heaven for all of Chicago skylines from far away shots!

Some more of Chicago skyline in extreme distant for preview!
From midway ground level(about 15 miles away)









From midway aerial(about 20 miles away)









From O'Hare aerial(about 25 miles away)


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

ahhh AMAZING chicago pics.. would make n e city lover from another city jelous.. watch out hong kong


----------



## Ten

night shots from samutprakarn (20 kms away)


----------



## alex04

have somebody more pictures ?


----------



## ARTЁM

*ALMATY - Kazakhstan*

ALMATY


----------



## alex04

1x cologne



2x Paris


----------



## alex04

hamburg


----------



## ZZ-II

the paris pic's are stunning!!


----------



## alex04

L.A.


----------



## Quall

Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*


----------



## monkeyronin

Not sure if these have been posted yet.

New York from Suffolk (?)









Sydney









Toronto from across the lake









Vancouver









Los Angeles


----------



## Dreamlıneя

*Maracaibo,*Venezuela*

*









*


----------



## pon

Bangkok


----------



## pon

Bangkok


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Beautiful shots! Are those taken from Lamprini park? Also, Baiyoke Tower II looks different now? What did they do with it?


----------



## pon

No, not taken from the Lumpini park. But Mr.Ten of Thai forum took them from Sumutprakarn. That big green with full of coconut tree is Bangkrachao, a biggest green area left in Bangkok.  

That BaiyokeII top part is cover with Advertisement. Now it's another ads with blue and red colour.


----------



## Satsi

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## Golden Loon

HK


----------



## Brian21

Illadelph said:


> P-H-I-L-A-D-E-L-P-H-I-A



Holy Crap!.....That second pic almost looks like we're looking at mid-town Manhattan. I love Philly!


----------



## samba_man

Amazing Thread :banana:


----------



## silly thing

Golden Loon said:


> HK


good


----------



## TR-909+

***** picture taken from edogawa ward










The place of edogawa
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...793,139.864197&spn=0.240659,0.568199&t=k&om=1


----------



## alex04

nice nice


----------



## TR-909+

Tokyo Bay


----------



## amras

Metro Manila from east:










taken from Manila Bay:










another:


----------



## Cartel

I wish people would keep to the nature of this thread of skylines from far away - instead of just posting random skyline shotshno:


----------



## Wilko

^^ Hope this ain't too random for you!!
Melbourne City in the distance viewed from Tullarmarine Freeway


----------



## gladisimo

^^ woah... all the cars are going backwards :lol:


----------



## gladisimo

Golden Loon said:


> HK


HK is such a green city!


----------



## Sirgarbagemann

*Guatemala City*


----------



## Wilko

gladisimo said:


> ^^ woah... all the cars are going backwards :lol:


Nope! You's just all drive on the wrong side


----------



## Marcio4Ever

Nice thread!


----------



## Marcio4Ever

Bangkok and metro Manila are so big :O


----------



## Marcio4Ever

WTF!!!!!!!!!!

=O

HK is so amazing


----------



## alex04

wooow hong kong rulez


----------



## IsaRic

*manila at night*


----------



## TalB

Another far away shot of the Manhattan skyline, this time for the East NY Yds.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Here's LA, downtown is all the way in the back, and Century City more in front.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Here's a little more (photos posted in the LA forum)


----------



## Lirtain

Part of Beirut skyline from north side


----------



## 1878EFC

BEAUTIFUL LIVERPOOL


----------



## Desven

Frankfurt (by newfgvffm)










another frankfurt pic


----------



## arzaranh

Desven said:


> Frankfurt (by newfgvffm)


WOW this is the best pic of franfurt i have ever seen!


----------



## alex04

Hamburg Skyline + Tower .-)


----------



## gladisimo

Isn't this a post for skylines from FAR AWAY?


----------



## silly thing




----------



## Nouvellecosse

TalB said:


> Another far away shot of the Manhattan skyline, this time for the East NY Yds.


That's so cool! They actually store the trains on a roof?


----------



## FrancisXavier

Metro Manila - Philippines


----------



## alex04

HH-skyline

















hh-harburg



wunderschönes frankfurt , bin 31.3 wieder mal dort 







wooow L.A.


----------



## alex04

@ gladisimo let me see your pictures 

skylines from far away


----------



## TalB

I know this pre 9/11 and Shea Stadium will be gone in two years, but this is another far away shot of the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## derek5

one of SD i took...


----------



## peterthegreat

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

afternoon










evening


----------



## MDguy

here's an awsome shot I found on flickr that I had to post here, even though this thread hasn't been posted on for a while. That's Denver way out there that you can baraly make out:


----------



## MDguy

here's 1 more picture. it's of london. found it on flickr


----------



## alex04

sydney


----------



## rincon

So many great skylines!


----------



## FOLK

Good pics


----------



## alex04

frankfurt am main


----------



## tyronne

San Francisco, CA


----------



## Kartoff

Singapore


----------



## connected_

Wow! Some of these shots are amazing!

This one is my favourite of Sydney... Taken near the cliffs of the exclusive suburb of Vaucluse which looks out over the Pacific Ocean (behind the photographer obviously)!


----------



## alex04

New York


----------



## alex04

have somebody anymore pics ???


----------



## Dallas star

connected_ said:


> Wow! Some of these shots are amazing!
> 
> This one is my favourite of Sydney... Taken near the cliffs of the exclusive suburb of Vaucluse which looks out over the Pacific Ocean (behind the photographer obviously)!


My favorite byfar !!!!


----------



## ATL2020

* ATLANTA *

Atl on right and buckhead on left, sorry my lens hood was on wrong


----------



## alex04

New York city


----------



## Golden Loon

Golden Loon said:


> HK


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: Hong Kong Rocks!!!


----------



## TalB

Here is a view of the Manhattan skyline from the Bronx-Whitestone Br.


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Paris from C.P. on UPC*


----------



## Racingfreak

Skyline Paris, a picture from me.


----------



## venom

*YOKOHAMA, Japan*


----------



## Dallas star

okay all of a sudden i see them nvm!


----------



## david chanrion

*Paris la Défense*

seen from the west :


----------



## Java_Fun

*Couple of new distant ones from Chicago Skyline Heven!*

Chicago Skyline Heaven
This one taken across the Lake of Michigan from Chicago in Michigan!


----------



## TalB

The Manhattan skyline from Staten Island and I apoligize if the quality isn't so good.


----------



## alex04




----------



## Manila-X

Here's one I took of *Metro Manila* months back.


----------



## _00_deathscar

By far the best skyline from afar, and by far the best picture of the best skyline from afar!


----------



## alex04

@ _00_deathscar
whic city is this ? it is so afar that i cant see it ^^


----------



## hkskyline

alex04 said:


> @ _00_deathscar
> whic city is this ? it is so afar that i cant see it ^^


That looks a bit like Chicago. The left tubular structure looks like Sears Tower.


----------



## alex04

this is my mix , from away , sorry it is TERRIBLE


----------



## go_leafs_go02

I didn't take these.

From this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491834

I think Toronto from across Lake Ontario is a very close Rival to Chicago across Lake Michigan. Never seen Chicago though.


----------



## MDguy

Baltimore from the key bridge at dusk from flickr


----------



## Dark_Room_Danny

Two Aussie skylines....

Gold Coast:










And Sydney:


----------



## Mussoda

WANCH said:


> Here's one I took of *Metro Manila* months back.


Wow.. big..
Makati and Ortigas in a single pic?


----------



## Alibaba

this is very good thread... more photos please...


----------



## alex04

Brisbane


----------



## alex04

houston


----------



## Marcanadian

Toronto from across Lake Ontario.











Photo by Redroom Studios from Flickr


----------



## TalB

This fisherman in Belle Harbor, located in the Rockaway has a nice view, though he is probably more worried about getting a fish. :lol:


----------



## CborG

Rotterdam, Netherlands: Photo taken with very large zoomlens obviously from a hot-airballoon floating above Den Bosch, some 65km away









bigger version here
pic by Jop


----------



## argory

*Kuala Lumpur*

View of the KL skyline from a northern suburb in Gombak. Taken on 29/7/2007


----------



## gladisimo

Hong Kong

Originally posted by Aboveday


----------



## alex04

wooow Kuala Lumpur ; thx nice

please more pics 



where are the members all by holidays ?


----------



## CHRIS 007

JC FunkyTown said:


> If you have pictures of skylines from far away, please post them.


----------



## _00_deathscar

More Chi-town ...


----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

london





paris


----------



## Christian urbanite

[/QUOTE]


I think that if a lot more 40-50+ story skyscrapers are built in the gap between midtown and downtown, Atlanta could look a lot like Chicago or have a long, dense skyline like Chicago's.


----------



## ScraperDude

CBD NOT a PANO but three pics sinc eI didn't have time to edit em 









From 13 Miles North East


----------



## alex04

[img=http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2730/s200508139462bbao0.jpg]









Paris from away


----------



## alex04

a few pics from LONDON i hope you like it 

yes please mooooooooooore pic from asia !!!


----------



## ZZ-II

my favourite skylines from far away are still Chicago and NY


----------



## Sikario




----------



## Karakuri

Lyon:


----------



## SSF

amsterdam


----------



## LA to Houston

Uptown Houston by Western Gulf






















Downtown Houston by me






















Downtown Houston from stockyard


----------



## _00_deathscar

Island East skyline in the foreground (left), Kowloon (Hung Hom, Mong Kok, Tsim Sha Tsui and West Kowloon) in the background (middle), Kowloon Bay on the right.

Island East is a couple of miles, if that.

Kowloon Bay is about 3 miles.

West Kowloon is about 5 miles away.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Another one; no Kowloon Bay this time but Island East (minus Sai Wan Ho) and Kowloon are zoomed in closer.


----------



## hkskyline

^ More photos from the vantage point featured above by the same photographer in the following photo thread I posted in the Hong Kong section :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=300942


----------



## cmj2k2

Anyone have a picture of Minneapolis coming from the south on I-35 at the top of the hill/valley? I love that view.


----------



## CMB

Florence


----------



## alex04

old europe ruulez 

Taipeh


----------



## Kraftmeister

OMG Taipei 101 looks massive is this pic!^^


----------



## alex04

SF. usa


----------



## [NL] Mr.Mit. [NL]

Rotterdam!





































All pics made by NegaSado


----------



## [NL] Mr.Mit. [NL]

My Hometown Eindhoven:





































Thanks to Doveling, Dautz and FLX.


----------



## Rodrigo21

*Santiago Chile*

Downtown









Uptown (El Golf)



























NLC


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot




----------



## nygirl

Since when did this turn into "show your cities proposals"? Alot of the photo's shown aren't even from far away.


----------



## sudevs

nygirl said:


> Since when did this turn into "show your cities proposals"? Alot of the photo's shown aren't even from far away.


Very true, and some of the shots are taken from other users posts. Hard to regulate a public forum, what can you say...


----------



## nygirl

How hard is it to follow the post title, though? It says "Skylines from far away". Are these people retarded, or just want to not abide by the original poster's request. There are threads for proposals, Under Construction projects, and rate the city skyline.. the intention of this thread was to view skylines from far away. Those Houston shots.. pretty up close. The Santiago projects, in this thread, who cares? 

On a side note, welcome and:
Yea it really isn't hard to regulate public forums here we have several of moderators and admins. They do a pretty good job regulating this public forum. Whether it be post clean ups, thread locking, briggings, warnings, and even bannings. All this thread needs is for it's posters to use some common sense. It gets a little annoying after awhile when people go far astray from the original post in the same thread. It happens but this isn't even a discussion thread, it's just pics! 

PS, Aerials are not skyline shots.


----------



## koolkid

^^ Try taking atleast four steps away from the monitor. Works for me...


----------



## Kane007

Auckland, NZ taken 25km from the south west - Cornwallis Peninsula on Auckland's 2nd Harbour (Manukau)









Auckland taken 17km from the West - suburban Titirangi.









Auckland taken 20km from west - rural/urban fringe Waiatarua

















Auckland taken 15km from north - rural/urban fringe Albany









And how about this one over Wellington NZ, from 330km - upper left corner!


----------



## alex04

@nygirl : have you pics from NY so far ?
köln




madrid


----------



## [NL] Mr.Mit. [NL]

nygirl said:


> How hard is it to follow the post title, though? It says "Skylines from far away". Are these people retarded, or just want to not abide by the original poster's request. There are threads for proposals, Under Construction projects, and rate the city skyline.. the intention of this thread was to view skylines from far away. Those Houston shots.. pretty up close. The Santiago projects, in this thread, who cares?
> 
> PS, Aerials are not skyline shots.



Hope you are not refering to my post, if you are just put my name with it and not just "these people are retarded" . This is a forum for everybody, just have some manners and say it in a different way.


----------



## Nexis

wow interesting photos!


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot

Sorry if my D.C picture was a bit up close. Here is a more 'far away' picture I took of New York:


----------



## alex04

Hamburg - Germany- today visit with train .


----------



## Rizzato

mexico and europe really look beautiful in these pics! nice to see the whole area in one shot. Netherlands looks hot! 

sorry about the size!
here is a city in the US, north of NYC, called 'Boston'.


----------



## brisavoine

alex04 said:


>


Great picture! I really like it. It shows how central Paris is completely surrounded by detached houses, for miles and miles.


----------



## alex04

chicago so ruuulez , from distance you see ever the biggest 3 tower
on the east,west and middle

this remember on my city Hamburg-Germany. by hamburg you see ever the tv tower and the biggest church from so far .

Our Senator was visited chicago , as he come home, he search investors for
" Chicago Square" he will a area for skyscrapers. I hope the chicago square will be many high clusters become


----------



## alex04

Perth


----------



## alex04

essen in germany


----------



## alex04

dubai


----------



## alex04

frankfurt am main


----------



## alex04

paris


----------



## alex04

more pics from distance 5,10,20,30,50km 

dont sleep


----------



## LMCA1990

Bogota's northern residential skyline from Monserrate:


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## [NL] Mr.Mit. [NL]

^^ OMG awesome picture!

These are from my hometown Eindhoven:



















Pictures made by Effes


----------



## jandow77

Here are a couple of London as seen from near Aldershot, a town about 30 miles south-west in the county of Hampshire. Conditions weren't ideal as you can see with the heat haze. I'll try to get better pictures during winter.

First up, The City.









Docklands.


----------



## Nicco

*AUCKLAND, NEW ZEALAND*

This is Auckland's Skyline from Mission Bay:









Auckland From Devonport On the North Shore


----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

pics from tokyo,moscow,new york


----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

London


----------



## newfvgffm

Frankfurt:









pic by me


----------



## [NL] Mr.Mit. [NL]

Wow the stadium in Moscow looks similar to the PSV Eindhoven one:



















Very cool


----------



## nicotrade

Eredivisie 2006/2007 

1. PSV Eindhoven 34 23 6 5 75:25 +50 75
2. Ajax Amsterdam 34 23 6 5 84:35 +49 75
3. AZ Alkmaar 34 21 9 4 83:31 +52 72

haha ajax only 2 place 

last 3years PSV wins 3x the Eredivisie


----------



## elliot

Phoenix.


----------



## Lirtain

Beirut from 35 km away


----------



## JayT

BRISBANE from Indooroopilly below









BRISBANE from high above









For hundreds of shots like these from all over Australia please visit http://www.abovephotography.com.au/

J


----------



## alex04

my favorites

EU 
1. Frankfurt am Main 2. London 3. Moscow 4.Paris 5.Madrid
USA
1. New York 2.L.A. 3. chicago 4. Houston 5. Boston
Asia
1. shanghai 2. hong kong 3. singapure 4. kuala lumpur 5. sydney :_)


----------



## alex04

phoenix



Denver



Köln



London


----------



## nicotrade

you forget TOKYO 



warsaw is cool in europe


----------



## alex04

argh , yes i forget it, sory ^^


----------



## marcobruls

The Denver shot is cool,as if a farmer is growing scrapers :X


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna, about 40 km away:


----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

Vienna see nice, very far thx very much


----------



## alex04

munich


----------



## alex04

Perth


----------



## nicotrade




----------



## nicotrade

here too perth


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> munich


These are my pics, so... appreciate them!:cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb

mexico city






3 skylines from veeeeeery far away:


sorry for the size


----------



## nygirl

^^ The last one and first one are aerial images and not skyline shots.


----------



## gabrielbabb

nygirl said:


> ^^ The last one and first one are aerial images and not skyline shots.


does the thread says it can't have aerial pics (with SKYLINE included)


----------



## cmoonflyer

*MADRID *


----------



## nicotrade

@cmoonflyer i dont see picture from MADRID


----------



## krull

New York City by okreitz


----------



## alex04

nice picture from new york 

what do you think , how long is the distance ?


----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

CHICAGOOOOOOOO


----------



## nicotrade

extreme hardcore


----------



## nicotrade




----------



## nicotrade




----------



## nicotrade




----------



## alex04




----------



## alex04

this is my answer to your chicago


----------



## nicotrade

lol


----------



## alex04

30,40,50km vs 5,10,20  fight ^^


----------



## nicotrade

old europe warsaw


----------



## nicotrade

this is near 5-10km


----------



## AMS guy

^^ Coz european skylines can hardly be seen from 40 km distance. :lol:


----------



## alex04

AMS guy said:


> ^^ Coz european skylines can hardly be seen from 40 km distance. :lol:



this is chicago from USA not european 

or which pictures do you mean ?


----------



## alex04

or do you mean, europe have ever little skyline and so you dont see it from so afar ?


----------



## alex04

here is chicago from near


----------



## alex04

and now from distance


----------



## AMS guy

Amsterdam is slowly getting skyline. 











pic by Mojito


----------



## JayT

Two really cool shots of MELBOURNE thanks to mic.



mic said:


> *Melbourne CBD From Eastern Suburbs*


----------



## TalB

Nictorade, some of the pics you have show are not skylines from a distance, so please keep it to that.


----------



## BradRousse

Oh, c'mon, they're awesome shots...

Nice finds, Nictorade.


----------



## _00_deathscar

From the SWFC thread:

Oops it was already posted on the earlier page.

Melbourne pics are awesome...


----------



## oliver999




----------



## nicotrade

wow shanghai 

@ Melbourne see hot


----------



## khoojyh

alex04 said:


> and now from air


HEAVEN !????


----------



## alex04

frankfurt am main


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Find the pics from the N.A sub- forum , Chicago >>>*


----------



## Alibaba

More of Melbourne - posted by Mic












*CBD During Summer, from Bayside Suburb St.Kilda*


----------



## alex04

wow 70,163 views in this threath 

washington d.c.


----------



## JayT

Some more of BRISBANE:
































J


----------



## London_2006

jandow77 said:


> Here are a couple of London as seen from near Aldershot, a town about 30 miles south-west in the county of Hampshire. Conditions weren't ideal as you can see with the heat haze. I'll try to get better pictures during winter.
> 
> First up, The City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Docklands.


Were these taken from the A31?


----------



## Bates

Buenos Aires

Pics by poponoso

















Pic by mzn









Pic by bascraper3









Pic by Rodarte_87









Pic by Romanito


----------



## jandow77

Hi,
I took 'em from either Bricksbury Hill or Beacon Hill (can't remember which); basically a plateau above military land between Aldershot and Farnham near Sandyhills Estate. The view is amazing - you can see from Hannington in the West across Reading, Dicot(!), Camberley, Farnborough and London (west, City, Docklands, Croydon). Furthest east is Guildford and the A31 (Hog's Back) which is possibly where you are thinking of.


----------



## London_2006

jandow77 said:


> Hi,
> I took 'em from either Bricksbury Hill or Beacon Hill (can't remember which); basically a plateau above military land between Aldershot and Farnham near Sandyhills Estate. The view is amazing - you can see from Hannington in the West across Reading, Dicot(!), Camberley, Farnborough and London (west, City, Docklands, Croydon). Furthest east is Guildford and the A31 (Hog's Back) which is possibly where you are thinking of.


Yea, I was thinking of the Hog's Back just after you join the A31 from the A331, you can see from Heathrow Airport across to Westminster and The City, to Canary Wharf in the east.


----------



## alex04

auckland


----------



## alex04

Melbourne


----------



## nicotrade

DUBAI from ASIA


----------



## ArchiTennis




----------



## erbse

tennisguyinHtown: No offense against the Angels' city, I really like it (visited it 5 years ago and njoyed the Californian sun a lot).
But it still looks flat like a pancake :colgate:
Great pic btw!


----------



## Bates

Storm in Buenos Aires


----------



## alex04

@erbsenzaehler

here some L.A pics 

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9519/46649424ccdea3c6abbfz4.jpg

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7416/832101443f280ea718bnv4.jpg

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/7849/1981015919e1773f424onb3.jpg

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/4493/labasinyh7cy1.jpg

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/8641/3358177959c68a68197bev4.jpg

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/5136/33582344014fa22d11ebbc6.jpg

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/8254/380258978b31eb028a5bmz7.jpg

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7315/409056033c7ea56d079bpg8.jpg

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/2252/385270639125fd2bedaoyd7.jpg


----------



## alex04

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204074&page=28

midle + end of the page L.A


----------



## erbse

Cordial thanks alex  I forgot about some beauties of this grand city.


----------



## nicotrade




----------



## alex04

wow Kuala Lumpur, hm the Petronas Tower are wight lighting ;
i think in green or blue light is it better


----------



## nicotrade

alex04 said:


> wow Kuala Lumpur, hm the Petronas Tower are wight lighting ;
> i think in green or blue light is it better



NY + Tokyo Buildings have most green or red colours in the night .
But only of the end from buildings.


----------



## nicotrade

frankfurt am main - germany (the member say , it taken from 5km)


----------



## alex04

nicotrade said:


> frankfurt am main - germany (the member say , it taken from 5km)




woooooooow only 5km ???

germany, europe ruuuuuuulez the best countrys on the world 
Wir werden Weltmeister 2010 in Fussball  


@nicotrade i remember to , that crysler building or Empire State Building have green,red lights


----------



## nicotrade

i maked mistake it is not 5km

he was in a village , from than 5km away .

this foto is so 30-50km


----------



## nicotrade

Originally Posted by Tom_Green View Post
Ein Bild von heute. Hab es von einem Aussichtspunkt 5 km von Aschaffenburg entfernt aufgenommen.

7 fach optischer zoom.


----------



## nicotrade

asia,europe vs America,australia 

have somebody more pics ????


----------



## alex04

god bless America


----------



## alex04

YOU ST%%%% MOTH$#%^ FU^%#$# PIECE OF S$%##%"

Mother Fucker Bush , the badest government, damm fucking guy , and his Damm sucker Dick Cheney likes coks


----------



## mic

*Melbourne Australia from Mt. Dandenong*









flickr member mark tabacco









flickr member jsarcadia









flickr member mark tabacco

*Melbourne from St Kilda Pier*


----------



## Ged

Nerja southern Spain.






















Liverpool..

If you like the Beatles then please view the Liverpool forum under.
"The Beatles...it was 50 years ago today"...Thanks. Ged.


----------



## MDguy

Baltimore, From Flickr


----------



## erci79

Toronto by Erci


























North Toronto far away


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

first pic was tel aviv , the other 3 was seatle

now here is san antonio


----------



## MDguy

Dallas from flickr


----------



## krull

New York City


----------



## krull




----------



## peterthegreat

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

from flickr


----------



## Skyman

Seattle rocks


----------



## jus2007

krull said:


>


i liked . your pics from NY ever very hardcore good krull !  :cheers:


----------



## jus2007

Bratislava, Slovakia hm the new EU style  history + modern style nice


----------



## jus2007

L.A


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

all L.A pics from flikr or anther users from this forum (LA)


----------



## Dallas star

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: AMAZING LOL !!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS GOING TO MAKE THE FORRUM LAG FOR AWHILE LOL!


----------



## Ton-Tille

Bangkok:


----------



## krull

*New York City*


----------



## krull




----------



## MDguy

^^ Lovin the NY shots :cheers:

Heres Baltimore (not TOO far away)


----------



## gabrielbabb

MDguy said:


> ^^ Lovin the NY shots :cheers:
> 
> Heres Baltimore (not TOO far away)


Good morning baltimore!!!


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City:






























Monterrey City, mexico:








On the left behind the hill you can see the downtown skyline on the center - right you can see the San jeronimo - San pedro Skyline


----------



## MDguy

Baltimore says good Morning to you too! (I know it 's from hairspray)

heres portland, from flickr


----------



## jus2007

yes nice , so many new pics , thx all this is good


----------



## jus2007

If you have pictures of skylines from far away, please post them.



If you have pictures of skylines from far away, please post them.


----------



## the Monkey's Uncle

Here's one I took of Toronto:


----------



## Herr Lind

Who can put a Vilnus's skyline?


----------



## jus2007

from flikr by eecue Los Angeles


----------



## oliver999

*nice thread, this is chongqing*


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

Big panoramas, so I tale it in the links:
Night panorama of Katowice
Katowice downtown in the horizont


----------



## MDguy

From flickr
Quebec city










Denver










Chicago










New Haven










LA










Seattle










Philly










New York again


----------



## Skymaster

Heres a crystal clear photo of Shanghai skyline


----------



## _00_deathscar

Skymaster said:


> Heres a crystal clear photo of Shanghai skyline


Maybe, but it's not from very far away is it?


----------



## japanese001

*TOKYO*


----------



## jus2007

Dallas from RON-E


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## ZZ-II

La has a wonderful skyline. but a few more skyscrapers would be nice


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City:

Reforma Skyline ( behind is Interlomas-Santa Fé Skyline and in the central part at the right side is the Polanco skyline)









Downtown Skyline from the Zocalo


----------



## JayT

BRISBANE - photo taken by Defec8r









j


----------



## jus2007

L.A.


----------



## jus2007

i love this pics are hardcore :-9 the sky ; from flikr ...


----------



## Jero

Wow, those pictures.. Amazing with those clouds.


----------



## TalB

This is a shot of Manhattan viewed from Wagner College, in Staten Island.


----------



## MDguy

i know its big, but Heres Baltimore, from google


----------



## nygirl

Gabrielbabb, Oliver999, and Japanese00.. those are aerials not skylines. They are taken from directly above so how can they be Sky LINES? Some of them aren't even taken from far away.


----------



## MDguy

Melbourne, from flickr










Cleveland










Seattle


----------



## aragron

I think something like this has been posted before, but anyway 

Chicago:


----------



## aliendroid

I think chicago has the best skyline, Hong Kong has a lot of buildings but due to the layout of the city it's hard to take a good skyline picture, New York has to get some respect because it had supertalls already in 1930 and it is very dense with tall buildings, but chicago makes a fantastic skyline, now add in the spire, trumps tower and the other supertall being built now and you have one hell of a skyline. That's three supertalls being built at the same time in chicago, next you have a huge amount of the regular really tall but not really super tall buildings being built and more super talls be proposed.

Here are some renderings of what chicago will look like with the new supertall spire, but they leave out the other 2 new supertalls.




















So I don't think what makes an amaizing skyline has to do with the number of buildings or the height of the buildings, although more buildings and more height helps, I think some cities just come out looking amaizing, like chicago. So after the spire and the other 15 or so skyscrapers are complete in chicago (hopefully there will be many more after) I think chicago will be america's best skyline, without a doubt.


----------



## dave8721

Miami from far to the west (from flickr):


----------



## krull

*New York City* (by judy marciano)


----------



## jus2007

dave8721 said:


> Miami from far to the west (from flickr):


miami very far away :cheers: 

here pics they are not so far away , but they are american style :banana:


----------



## Herr Lind

GERR_LIND said:


> Who can put a Vilnus's skyline?


...


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

Warsaw:


----------



## -KwK345-

jus2007 said:


> @kevin_wk flikr page from houston


I'm so flattered you used my photo!


----------



## the Monkey's Uncle

I took this photo while approaching Frankfurt International Airport this summer.


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*More Extreme Distant and Far Away Chicago Skyline!*


































I would say that this one is easily one of the best extreme far away skyline of all? Chicago skyline heavenly?:nuts: 









These ones not so far, but what the heck, its awesome!


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Too many more chicago skyline from far...far...away!*


















































Scroll------------->


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Want more Chicago skyline from very far away?*










Scroll-------->


----------



## Brisbaner21

Amazing Chicago shots.


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Da Best from very far away - Chicago skyline!*


















With zoom...:lol: now you can see it clear:nuts: 










































different kind of aerial far away skyline shot...nygirl


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Chicago skyline owns very far away skyline shots!*

Chicago Skyline at Sunset from New Buffalo Beach Michigan - 45 miles:nuts: hno:


----------



## krull

NYC by Scurzuzu


----------



## from_far_away_2008

^^^
Awesome!:cheers: 

only da very far away ones for da fans of chicago skyline







:nuts: :cheers: 








































:nuts:


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Some decent distance of chicago skyline*










































































From Miller Beach, Indiana, 50 milles south with zoom


----------



## from_far_away_2008

*Never ending very far away of chicago skyline*

scroll------->









From waukegan, illinois

























can't wait till chicago spire lines up with couple of other new supertalls along with the existing skyline from very extreme far away!
enjoy


----------



## jus2007

@from_far_away_2008 many so far pics 


moskau


shanghai


tokyo


----------



## jus2007

tokyo





shanghai


----------



## jus2007

tokyo



DUbai


----------



## jus2007

barcelona


----------



## suuupra

This was taken back in 2001...


----------



## gabrielbabb

oh my god there are many in the forum who love L. A., Chicago and NY let other people to post!!!!!


----------



## gabrielbabb

well now that many people is posting chicago here's my cousin in Chicago in 2002:


----------



## aliendroid

suuupra, I've never seen a picture of a skyline that amaizing before. Good shot!


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

shanghai the pics remember hong kong , the lighting are cool .


----------



## jus2007

L.A.



L.A


----------



## KB

suuupra said:


> This was taken back in 2001...


Excellent shot... especially the water waves, and you got the whole skyline too.


----------



## jus2007




----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt* from the TV-tower (Europaturm, "Ginnheimer Spargel")


----------



## aliendroid

chicago, I love the water


----------



## aliendroid

Here's another one i found.


----------



## aliendroid

That water makes Chicago looks like it's located in the tropics


----------



## erci79

......


----------



## krull

NYC by JRitch


----------



## TR-909+

aliendroid said:


> That water makes Chicago looks like it's located in the tropics


Amazing !! 
Why is lake water so clean ?


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

wow...chitowns is best (after frankfurt  )


----------



## jus2007




----------



## erci79




----------



## jus2007

Hamburg - Germany


----------



## jus2007

31.09.2007 von der Elbbrücke


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

wow...chitowns is best (after frankfurt  )


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

Laser pics


----------



## erbse

^ Yeah, we see. Phenomenal.


----------



## spotila

and a poor one of Wellington, NZ from about 8km (1000 posts chaps)









and from 10km









and one of Mexico City









Atlanta, GA









Sydney, Australia








and Sydney again









Minneapolis









NYC between the trees









and Kuwait City


----------



## spotila

and Auckland from 6 or 7km out


----------



## jus2007

@spotila thx for very many pics , the are very good an so far


----------



## Racingfreak

Tokyo looks enormous, great picture!


----------



## TalB

View of Manhattan from Fresh Kills Pk in Staten Island.


----------



## jus2007

dubai


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

I think Chicago,Detroit,Toronto are in the same 50-100km ???

so it gives many pics so far away from detroit, toronto from sea ??


----------



## melbguy

^^ my god, those pictures of Chicago are just breath-taking!!! Thank you so much for sharing those!


----------



## RPM

Vancouver BC


----------



## KB

*KARACHI - PAKISTAN*


----------



## chswrdokc

Oklahoma City
Population: 1,300,000 metro




































Tulsa
Population: 900,000 metro


----------



## MilwaukeeMark




----------



## Avian001

Another of Minneapolis:


----------



## jus2007

sydney


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

sydney


----------



## jus2007

perth


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

brisbane


----------



## jus2007

shenzen in background


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

Hong Kong


----------



## jus2007

sydney far away


----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007




----------



## jus2007

sydney


----------



## Avalanix

Frankfurt :


----------



## Mussoda

this thread is really big time.. :cheers:
all the pics r impressive !


----------



## raggedy13

Vancouver...














































None taken by me.


----------



## raggedy13

philadweller said:


> Most of the smaller west coast US cities have extremely dull skylines such as Anchorage, Albuquerque, Salt Lake City and Boise..yawn. Phoenix has a very unimpressive skyline..yawn


Last time I checked, none of those but Anchorage were "west coast". In fact none of the states the other cities are in even touch the coast. That's like calling Nashville and Cincinnati east coast cities. Or is it common to generalize geography to that harsh a degree in the US? :dunno:


----------



## peterthegreat

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


----------



## jessemh431

VANCOUVER IS F****** AWESOME!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Avalanix said:


> Frankfurt :


Best skyline in all of Europe IMO.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper

Katowice, 310 000 inhabitants









Rybnik, 140 000 inhabitants


----------



## connected_

Vancouver is just beautiful.


----------



## Andrew Goh

*Presenting Kuala Lumpur at Night*


----------



## jessemh431

SilesianSkyscraper said:


> Katowice, 310 000 inhabitants
> 
> Rybnik, 140 000 inhabitants


what country?


----------



## nygirl

^ Poland.


----------



## Jessy

L.A.


----------



## jus2007

Paris


----------



## jus2007

Paris


----------



## jessemh431

paris def. has the best european skyline.


----------



## cccq

Maracaibo, Venezuela


----------



## chichester

*New York City from Garrett Mountain in Paterson, NJ*





































In the third picture you can see Jersey City's new and rapidly expanding downtown to the far right.


----------



## spotila

wonderful pics of NY


----------



## TR-909+




----------



## Jayayess1190

Philadelphia:


----------



## jus2007

melbourne in background


----------



## MDguy

New york from Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yaffo


----------



## jus2007

NY





riad


----------



## jus2007




----------



## pwright1

*Seattle*


----------



## Avolar Alto

One from Monterrey, Mexico










:cheers:


----------



## jus2007

how tall is the mountain ?

he looks very big 

here in germany is zugspitze 2962m


----------



## Avolar Alto

jus2007 said:


> how tall is the mountain ?
> 
> he looks very big
> 
> Is not as big as the one you're showing, almost 2000 mts. Although there're highest mountains around the city
> 
> Here're other views


----------



## MDguy

heres chicago from flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Nexico City




Reforma Skyline ( behind is Interlomas-Santa Fé Skyline and in the central part at the right side is the Polanco skyline)









Other skylines views
Reforma - Downtown skyline from Interlomas


Del Valle - Napoles - Polanco - Reforma skyline









Interlomas skyline 


the same


almost complete skyline of mexico city
--------------------->>>>>>>_-------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_----------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>--------------------------------------->>>---------------------------------------------- >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_---------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<----------------------------------------------<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>--------------------------------------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>-------------------------------------------


----------



## Christian urbanite

For some reason, Frankfurt always reminds me of Atlanta.


----------



## MDguy

ft. lauderdale










London










Chicago



















Atlantic City










Philadelphia










Tortonto










From flickr


----------



## pwright1

jus2007 said:


> Seattle


*All pics courtesy of PWRIGHT1*


----------



## jus2007

yes , it is right . sorry I forgett to post it.

its from user PWRIGHT1 

@MDguy woooow phili, toronto and atlantic city so hot  thx


----------



## kingsdl76

Christian urbanite said:


> For some reason, Frankfurt always reminds me of Atlanta.


I always thought that too...they look alike and they're roughly the same size.


----------



## TalB

A view of the Manhattan skyline from the Triboro Br, though pre 9/11.


----------



## AMBAnauta

Buenos Aires...


----------



## jamietoronto

I love those pictures of Philly, and Atlantic City.


----------



## peterthegreat

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


----------



## jus2007

N.Y. from malek


----------



## Jessy

NY,LA,chicago ruuuuuulez 

this threat goes 100.000 Views last it was by 99,923 !1


----------



## zerokarma

I love the night shots


----------



## AMBAnauta

BUENOS AIRES...


----------



## Ian

^^ That's not a skyline from far away...

Buenos Aires
























































:cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Those Frankfurt shots were some of the best I have seen of the skyline.


----------



## TalB

Just another one of the many places in LIC where you can see the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## fareastsider

Detroit Michigan about 30 miles as the crow flies from across Lake Saint Clair. Photo taken from Fair Haven MI. The building all the way to the left is a building at 9 Mile Road. a road 9 miles north of downtown. You can faintly see the Renaissance Center and a few other buildings of the skyline. The flatness of the region makes for some good views of downtown from far away.








Here is the skyline from the southern tip of Harsens Island a large island in LAke Saint Clair only accessible by ferry or boat. Harsens Island is in the Saint Clair Flats area the worlds largest fresh water delta full of marsh, wildlife and as the name suggests it is very flat the land and sea literally are almost at level with each other.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann

Guatemala City :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda

Toronto10 said:


> This is Philly from Chester County Pa.(25 miles away) Credit to rat6666.


mysterious look...


----------



## Kane007

^^  War of the Worlds look.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Sao Paulo


----------



## jessemh431

Jesus, is that even a skyline? LOL. I guess it could be considered from far away and from close up.


----------



## Mussoda

Marcanadian said:


> Toronto


oh,, great~~


----------



## gabrielbabb

Sao Paulo


----------



## Mussoda

yay....,, these r GREAT also ~~




WANCH said:


> Here's one I took of Metro Manila. This is taken from the mountains of San Mateo, Rizal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCROLL>>>





mic said:


>


----------



## Mussoda

gabrielbabb said:


> Sao Paulo


SP amazing..
guy,, when these residential towers were built mainly,?? 
1990s? or 1980s? 2000s?


----------



## thematrix22

^^way way 2 dense in my opinion


----------



## TalB

Most people probably didn't know that that Prison Martyr's Ship Monument, in Ft Greene Pk, has a prestigous view of the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## jessemh431

^^F*** NO!!! Who wants to go to Kabul if you don't have to.


----------



## Paddington

It's Afghanistan's answer to Salt Lake City. :cheers:


----------



## jessemh431

oh. lol. i get it. it does look quite similar to SLC. i actually thought it was at first, but then i realized SLC isn't that dirty and bland, so i looked at the name of the city.


----------



## isaidso

So, when you were in Kabul last, you didn't find it interesting? By your criteria, no one would visit India either because it is 'bland' and dirty. Try not to be so insulting and arrogant. No one on here is lambasting LA a ridiculous destination because of it's slums and crime infested streets. Be a little less judgmental, and a little more open minded.

Kabul might not be your idea of a vacation, but it's fascinating to people who are looking for more than a plastic Disneyland.


----------



## jessemh431

Well India has a lot of beautiful architecture as well and is a place everyone should see. Kabul, not so much. Come on, it's Afghanistan. I mean, we wouldn't want to go to Iraq or Pakistan or a similar country would we. Well, whatever...I guess you're right. Some people like to see stuff like that, it's just not for me.

Btw, people on a couple other websites seem like they join just to get banned because of all the smack they talk about LA. That's why I like this site so much better. People are much more open minded.


----------



## davidearl

*wow!!*



pechie said:


>


wow...amazing...seems to be growing so fast!!! :nuts:


----------



## Mussoda

xlchrisij said:


> ^Chicago is great!!
> I'm going to take a look at the whole thread...
> Look at this;;
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by xlchrisij
> Some new pics;
> All these pics are from Flickr;
> 
> The Hague;



why 'The Hague' is 'The' Hague, not 'Hague' ?


----------



## isaidso

jessemh431:

Fair enough. Sometimes we need to look past the problems and acknowledge the culture, history, and beauty that it possesses in spades. It's not for everyone, but it's home to 25 million people. We need to respect that. Glad you enjoy this site. I keep coming back to this thread also.


----------



## mic

*Melbourne*


----------



## saad_hawk

*Cool Stuff*

Awsumn pic
does anybody know how to post pic from the hard drive.


----------



## Zaqattaq

You can't you have to host it on a site like www.imagecave.com


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:


----------



## Jensjuh

Mussoda said:


> why 'The Hague' is 'The' Hague, not 'Hague' ?


In Dutch the name is Den Haag. It just has to be that way


----------



## derUlukai

two more of frankfurt, made by fellow german forumer revilo17


----------



## elliot

Kinda puts the brakes on a good thread when pictures that are nearly 3 megs are posted. Try 200k max. Plenty.


----------



## Mussoda

ncbmandy said:


> *A view of Metro Manila Skyline from afar*
> 
> *It's raining*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At Noon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunset*


Great !!


----------



## TalB

This is shot from the NJ Tpk (I-95) shows the Manhattan skyline very small, you could almost think that they are not in it.


----------



## pechie

*Manila Bay Skyline*


----------



## LMCA1990

Manila looks nice from far away.


----------



## jessemh431

lmcm1990 said:


> Manila looks nice from far away.


I like how you say that. Sounds like you're saying it only looks good from far away and not up close.


----------



## badman5

Dubai skyline.. taken on 3 Jan 2007 by me. Not really a good picture but this the only one I have......


----------



## dave8721

Miami in the distance (upper right) with Sunny Isles Beach in the foreground. Taken by "Capt Awacs" @ssc


----------



## xlchris

Here are some more pics of Rotterdam, not by me;


----------



## stewie12

Miami:








in my opinon this pic is beyond this world!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyLerm

Madrid 30-40 km away by MILIC



elcidd said:


>


----------



## TalB

A view of Manhattan from Howland Hook, though ignore the label on it.


----------



## jessemh431

it snows in madrid?


----------



## stewie12

^^yea it could snow in madrid n it gets pretty darn cold sometimes, madrid has similar weather to atlanta's


----------



## Greens!

Dallas from Grand Prairie (~10-15 miles away):










Houston from 10 miles away:


----------



## MDguy

Jessy said:


> @ MDguy thx for all this pictures , i loved it


you're welcome 

and here's a shot from Doady at ssp


----------



## Fabian

Melbourne from 60km away.


----------



## jus2007




----------



## ZZ-II

the 2nd Chicago pic posted by MDguy looks impressive! this skyline is simply awesome


----------



## nygirl

The last couple of pages have been some of the best I've seen so far. Miami looks great. Madrid and Rotterdam surprised me. Both are pretty impressive. Thanks MDGuy for the thread contributions.


----------



## Chibcha2k

Medellín

























Bucaramanga









Bogotá


----------



## Enzio

Downtown San Francisco, enveloped in the morning fog, some 5 miles away from Lincoln Park (Taken from the Palace of the Legion of Honor parking lot).


----------



## Chibcha2k

Cartagena de Indias








by forumer LUIXIVIADO


----------



## cmasi

*Asuncion, Paraguay*

A view of Asuncion, Paraguay from a distance of 37 km.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Szczecin (Poland) from 7km away.

zoom 12x


----------



## Arbais

~ 7 km - Katowice City Center Skyline












~ 20 km - Katowice Tauzen District Skyline (in the right)


----------



## MDguy

Minneapolis from flickr



























(Minneapolis is to the right while St. Paul is the skyline in the foregound)


----------



## MDguy

the Washington Monument can be seen in the background and the city in the foreground is Silver Spring,MD










and you can see the national cathedral here, also from Silver Spring


----------



## MDguy

nygirl said:


> The last couple of pages have been some of the best I've seen so far. Miami looks great. Madrid and Rotterdam surprised me. Both are pretty impressive. Thanks MDGuy for the thread contributions.


no problem kay:


----------



## pon

Bangkok from far away. 
(but too far ? )


----------



## CanadianCentaur

All of these below are shots of Edmonton. Please note that none of the pics below were taken by me, and with except for the first one directly 
below, they do not exceed 1024 pixels in width.

Edmonton as seen from the west side of Sherwood Park about 11 km (7 miles) east of the downtown core. 








(mjb84 - flickr)

Cool evening shot from southeast Edmonton.








(qeued - flickr)

From the former site of Canadian Forces Base Griesbach, now being redeveloped into a new higher-density residential area.








(DotKenneth - flickr)

Zoomed in version from near CFB Griesbach. 








(S. Mackaay - flickr)

A kind of zoomed-up shot from City Centre Airport. Note that part of the airport is converted into a racetrack for the Grand Prix during late July.








(S. Mackaay - flickr)

A heat haze-distorted view from the town of Beaumont (about 21 km, or 13 miles S of downtown Edmonton).








(munkymu - flickr)

A non-zoomed shot from the north end of City Centre Airport.








(Dave272 - flickr)

See if you can spot Edmonton's skyline in this shot taken in early February 2006, according to the original photographer, over Edmonton 
International Airport, about 27 km (~17 miles) away!


----------



## krull

NYC by Russell


----------



## aussiescraperman

edmonton airport is 27km from the cbd.


----------



## CanadianCentaur

aussiescraperman said:


> edmonton airport is 27km from the cbd.


That's as the crow flies (no pun intended). What I originally mentioned was the distance by road, but I've already corrected this.


----------



## lokinyc

This San Diego pic is sublime.


----------



## MDguy

yep, if anyone wants the link - http://flickr.com/photos/peasap/2152975621/


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen skyline seen from it's Swedish sister city Malmø 22km away



Svempa99 said:


>


----------



## philadweller

madrid 








philadelphia


----------



## MDguy

^ Yay! My philly picture was discovered by someone!


----------



## MDguy

here's another Philly shot, from flickr

to the right


----------



## stupac

I've been following this thread for awhile now and feel compelled to comment on how awesome it is. These distance shots really put perspective on the enormity of some of the skylines. I also have a few personal shots to add to this collection, including three different angles of the unimpressive skyline of Albuquerque, NM. Enjoy. 

*Albuquerque*



























*Philadelphia* 


















*Rosslyn, VA or whatever it's called*









*New Orleans*









*Jacksonville*









*Denver*


----------



## pwright1

*Seattle*


----------



## LuckyJ23

San Francisco From Flickr


----------



## philadweller

This Philly one is better....from the middle of the Jersey Pine Barrens.


----------



## MDguy

^ yes it is, but it's already been posted


----------



## schertz1

*San Antonio 15 miles*


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl

*Austin*










My picture!


----------



## MDguy

Corpus Christi









from flickr


----------



## Zaqattaq

reminds me of Nairobi


----------



## MDguy

^ you're right! a few more shots from flickr

Kuala Lumpur 









New Orleans (straight across the highway)









Liverpool









Houston









San Francisco









New York









Frankfurt









Oakland/San Francisco









Denver

















LA









Baltimore

















Austin









Boston


----------



## Jessy

us citys rocks


----------



## centralcali19

*Fresno, California Skyline (if you consider it a skyline)*








pic taken 4 miles away from Downtown Fresno. Sierra Nevada Moutains are barely visible in the background. The highest point of Sierra Nevada is 14,000 ft. tall and 75 miles away.


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl

Hebrewtext said:


>



I really like this photo.


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl

Hebrewtext said:


>



I really like this photo.


----------



## delirious&zen

MEXICO CITY DOWNTOWN


----------



## dave8721

Miami:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krylon_ultra_flat/2256547583/


----------



## World 2 World

Night View -KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA- (pics from m'sia forum)


----------



## MDguy

New York, from flickr


----------



## venom

*Yokohama*


----------



## pechie

*Cebu City Philippines*


----------



## godfather08

Nice pics! Cebu is the second largest city of the Philippines.


----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Right in the Night!


----------



## jus2007

Hamburg




Berlin








Köln




münchen



Frankfurt













all this pics are frim flickr or from forum users. Frankfurt goes for the best


----------



## Tysklandsplikt

Berlin


----------



## thc_stoned

nice pix


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

^^ Nice pictures of German cities. 

Amsterdam:



























































































Pictures by Dutch forummers


----------



## MDguy

by flar at ssp http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=146487

Toronto with hamilton in the foreground


----------



## ycats

Toronto from 27 km away










By atcywll, shot with PENTAX Optio E10 at 2008-02-24


----------



## pechie

*Philippines*

Manila 












Makati


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks to those who are crediting their pictures! But, it has been surprisingly difficult to get some people to credit photographs, or at least just say they are not the original photographer. The "new rule" is no longer "new" and many people are ignoring it. Perhaps the only way we can get people's attention *is to start deleting photos that have no reference.* Please cooperate, everyone, if you want your entries to stay in the thread.


----------



## NoName678

Credit: me
Manhattan skyline from Bear Mountain, NY (roughly 35mi/55km due north of Times Square)


----------



## nygirl

You have got to be kidding me with that? ^^ 

P/S I love Bear Mountain and miss it much. I haven't been there since the 80's


----------



## trainrover

^^ Makes sense to me -- I clicked into here while thinking Toronto`s skyline from the ridge cresting alongside Hamilton`s.


----------



## nygirl

Ya I know exactly what you are talking about. Someone took a really good shot of that once for a Hamilton photo thread ^^ . Thats a pretty impressive view.


----------



## christos-greece

NASSAU, BAHAMAS
(reposted below)


----------



## Taller Better

Pechie, Christos.... it is difficult to imagine people are still not following the rule of crediting photos. Come March 1st, I will be deleting all such lovely photos as this if the poster has not credited them  , (because frankly nothing else seems to be working!)


----------



## christos-greece

Credit=web
NASSAU, BAHAMAS







[/QUOTE]


----------



## HelloMoto163

>> scroll










-fotocommunity.com-


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you! Just under the wire!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*



dattebayo said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

from flickr

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia









Dubai, U.A.E.









Cape-Town, S.Africa


----------



## trainrover

Taller said:


> Come March 1st, I will be deleting all such lovely photos as this if the poster has not credited them


Ah! thanks. A week or so ago, I came to wondering if it were OK to be lazy at being courteous about whose image I _just_ had to share up here.


----------



## philadweller

Cape Town looks creepy.


----------



## Taller Better

trainrover said:


> Ah! thanks. A week or so ago, I came to wondering if it were OK to be lazy at being courteous about whose image I _just_ had to share up here.


LOL! You aren't the only one... seems to be an abnormally high number of people 
seeing if they can be lazy at posting! My deleting finger is worn out this morning, sadly.


----------



## nygirl

- Hands Greg a flaming surf nazi on acid for all his hard work. Bottoms up :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

LOL!! Thanks nygirl! :cheers: Most people have been good about it and are now following the credit rule. A small group still seems inexplicably unaware! I hate deleting but nothing else seems to catch some people's attention!


----------



## xlchris

^That's a lot of pics! And they are beautifull! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Taller Better

^^I'll second that!! Plus, they are perfectly credited... thank you!!


----------



## Jah_Man7

:banana:


----------



## MDguy

no problem guys! 

Great shots of SA btw

and while im at it, may as well at a few more from flickr 

Hartford








http://flickr.com/photos/crimsonsaint/2053992140/

Madrid








http://flickr.com/photos/inigo_jimenez/2402019668/

Pittsburgh








http://flickr.com/photos/army_arch/287975942/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2406446276/









http://flickr.com/photos/dweeks/36062056/









http://flickr.com/photos/maxwahrhaftig/289949383/









http://flickr.com/photos/niemster/100872169/

Omaha








http://flickr.com/photos/christiana-noelle/2394153769/

Bogota








http://flickr.com/photos/drmanu/1700018454/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/brucedene/2406398862/









http://flickr.com/photos/bpunkt/2409177068/

Atlanta








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2404702760/

Medellin








http://flickr.com/photos/dairocorrea/2230345049/

Philly








http://flickr.com/photos/nursebrittany/2385246484/









http://flickr.com/photos/nursebrittany/2384420049/

Buffalo








http://flickr.com/photos/mdudek/2408452173/

Brisbane








http://flickr.com/photos/phocks/2408277523/

Chicago








http://flickr.com/photos/duluoz_cats/2400108196/

Dubai








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2409093086/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2408260087/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2407524486/

Denver








http://flickr.com/photos/visual_infrastructure/2408936812/in/set-72157603674552580/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/melisssss/2408490068/

Kaohsuing








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2407648989/?addedcomment=1#comment72157604505494030

New York (Brooklyn)








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2407099815/

Nagoya








http://flickr.com/photos/heavylift/2407853646/

Paris/La defense








http://flickr.com/photos/astrojr/2407584680/

Manama








http://flickr.com/photos/pricey/2407551280/

Melbourne








http://flickr.com/photos/lsear/2406658633/

Tokyo








http://flickr.com/photos/johnnybanjo/2407466146/

Calgary








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2407465520/


----------



## goschio

Nice, here a some pics from Frankfurt skyline:


----------



## christos-greece

San Antonio pics are GREAT!!! :cheers:


----------



## Jah_Man7

Thanks to all. This thread is awesome.. I love all the city skylines so far..Chicago has to be the best IMO:banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Goschio, those last two photos of planes taking off remind me of this shot in Toronto.. I have no idea who took it, and don't know if it was photoshopped:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Might be photoshopped... The plane is too close to those buildings (end of the air-field track)
But i say again might...


----------



## MDguy

^^ awsome shot of Toronto

Here's some more, and don't worry its my last big post on this page!

Sydney








http://flickr.com/photos/aupainter/2243315270/









http://flickr.com/photos/marytsao/2293322706/

Kuala Lumpur








http://flickr.com/photos/pjolicoeur/2262766364/

Vancouver








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2264550989/

Taipei








http://flickr.com/photos/jezevec/2285925546/in/photostream/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2363592829/

Melbourne








http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2295053140/

LA








http://flickr.com/photos/sfxeric/2300008968/









http://flickr.com/photos/sfxeric/2299213995/

Madrid








http://flickr.com/photos/ronjeff/2300088706/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/2330180926/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2368146890/

Manama








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2337545333/

DC (ha not so big)








http://flickr.com/photos/crewguydc/2338950678/

Boston (very faint near the top)








http://flickr.com/photos/wereldmuis/2338695165/

Goldcoast








http://flickr.com/photos/celsydney/2346625583/

Dallas








http://flickr.com/photos/werd5757/2359409384/









http://flickr.com/photos/mirrorboxdesign/2412870857/

Phoenix








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2364345309/









http://flickr.com/photos/n3kqx/2412583852/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/rock_chalk_jhawk_ku/2371652894/

Punta del Este








http://flickr.com/photos/tnboriqua/2378144111/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2383758971/

Rotterdam








http://flickr.com/photos/onansan/2399413924/

Chicago








http://flickr.com/photos/max_rose/2413668356/









http://flickr.com/photos/marzbars/2410635363/









http://flickr.com/photos/cta34573458/2411242496/

Buffalo








http://flickr.com/photos/_saiko/2412029644/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/lowelldickerson/2412076598/









http://flickr.com/photos/bjimba/2412874198/









http://flickr.com/photos/keithius/2414759216/

Dubai (i think?)








http://flickr.com/photos/birgitvollm/2413538934/

Liverpool








http://flickr.com/photos/pv_uk/2413889334/

Lake Charles








http://flickr.com/photos/tomcarolyn/2414556206/

Oklahoma City








http://flickr.com/photos/soonerfever/2219064488/

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2410294483/









http://flickr.com/photos/shugyou/2410283907/


----------



## bdstr77

Buffalo










http://farnsworth.zenfolio.com/p779893295/?photo=h1629A320#371827488


----------



## [dx]

Metro Manila, Philippines



IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by Daniel Y. Go





IsaganiZenze said:


> by chieffy





IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by daverson from flickr


----------



## Bates

*Buenos Aires, Argentina* from far away (Picture taken from user *Kamuss*)


----------



## dave8721

Miami from about 5 miles west:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisvazquez/1719686615/


----------



## Brisbaner21

Melbourne and Los Angeles look similar.

And that one shot of Toronto, is that from across the lake in New York?


----------



## SkyLerm

Madrid's skyline 



elcidd said:


>


----------



## ArchiTennis

awesome pics everyone. 

Here's Houston from far away:









flickr *mr3wan*


----------



## ArchiTennis

Here's another one of Houston









flickr *deneyterrio*


----------



## Taller Better

Wow!! I wish in every thread people were as amazing as you all are about crediting the photos!! Extremely well done! Thanks!


----------



## El Constructador

Rosario, Argentina 
january 2006


edited by Taller Better.

I guess I spoke too soon. Please repost this photo with a credit as to who took it, or
where you got it from. Thank you
added later: El Constructador has told me he took the photo himself.


----------



## docker

these are from about 16km east of the city of PERTH, Australia

i took these this morning when i went to get the paper, on my NEW Panasonic DMC-TZ15 Digital Camera, cost me $620... it was a really smogey day over the city this morning, more than normal...


----------



## Taller Better

Hey Docker, with that brand new camera we will be expecting to see some great new photothreads of Perth!


----------



## Jardoga

Melbourne


















http://www.drivenow.com.au/webdata/images/cityguides/melbourne/docklands.jpg


----------



## docker

Taller said:


> Hey Docker, with that brand new camera we will be expecting to see some great new photothreads of Perth!


on monday, i'll be walking through West Perth with the camera, so i'll make a thread then... i got the camera for when i go to melbourne this coming weekend, to see Victoria vs the Dream Team in AFL...


----------



## Taller Better

Melbourne is a dreamy looking city. I am jealous that you will be walking its sidewalks! Enjoy and snap some nice pics for us all! (in the Urban Showcase section, that is... hint hint! ).


----------



## isaidso

Fabulous view from that bike/roller blade path. Blading down that looks very enticing. Shows you how plants can make all the difference. This has an uncanny resemblance to the Cherry Beach/Leslie Spit area in Toronto.

Melbourne's at the top of my list if I ever visit Australia.


----------



## docker

Taller said:


> Melbourne is a dreamy looking city. I am jealous that you will be walking its sidewalks! Enjoy and snap some nice pics for us all! (in the Urban Showcase section, that is... hint hint! ).


i actually went to melbourne over the christmas break before heading to the other three main capitals and the gold coast over the new years break... so :tongue: but i will be sure to get plenty of pics this time round, especially for you...


----------



## raggedy13

Vancouver:









by kennielouie at flickr.com and originally posted by delirium at ssp


----------



## Mangueboy

*Recife-Brasil *


----------



## ZZ-II

Vancouver looks absolutely stunning in that shot!!!!!


----------



## philadweller

Melbourne is a gem. Perth looks very big in that shot. Good angle.


----------



## MDguy

Thank you flickr!

Frankfurt








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2479429118/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2437505248/

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/ramblinphotoger/2473263252/

Austin








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2434987037/in/photostream/

Calgary








http://flickr.com/photos/digitalsadhu/2446603125/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/bkraai/2435347356/

Atlantic City








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2417907292/

Fort Worth








http://flickr.com/photos/shnakepup/2444317725/

Tampa








http://flickr.com/photos/shootsnikon/2413542627/

Brisbane








http://flickr.com/photos/felix-as-a-globetrotter/2398175024/

Buffalo








http://flickr.com/photos/_saiko/2412029644/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/wischfamily/2465406573/


----------



## Jardoga

Melbourne by air.










http://www.johnnyjet.com/images/PicForNewsletterApril2006MelbourneWingOverCity.JPG










http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2007/02/27/cmCAROLINESPRINGS_wideweb__470x310,0.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Nairombi:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5967016.jpg

Lower Manhattan, New York:








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12556.jpg


----------



## poolrat1026

photos from Flickr. Chicago Skyline is top left



















^^pics of the chicago skyline from Illinois State Beach, which is right by the Wisconsin Border.










^^photo credit innerenergies.org I am not sure where this one is taken from either Illinois State Beach or Waukegan Harbor.


----------



## christos-greece

from *flickr*
San Francisco









Dubai on misty day









Chicago


----------



## MDguy

Tulsa








http://flickr.com/photos/ezeiza/2485381860/

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2486330333/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/mh3flash/2484892497/


----------



## philadweller

some people have no clue what the term faraway means.


----------



## Paul305

Miami








photo taken by flickr user Jerry 1, originally posted by VisionMIA in Downtown Miami Photos


----------



## JayT

Brisbane from Boronia Heights with Beaudesert Road.
Photo was taken from Logan City which is outside of Brisbane. Brisbane is visible in the distance. The boarder between Brisbane and Logan can be seen in the green belt in the above picture. 

Source www.abovephotography.com.au 
SEQ, Adelaide & Cairns photos


----------



## christos-greece

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangier (Morocco) - the place where Bourne ultimatum was filmed


Awesome pic :drool:


----------



## MartijnA'dam

The Netherlands / Holland , Den Haag, The Hauge.


----------



## MDguy

I got even more 

Melbourne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bleugh/2516708263/

Brisbane








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2516418261/

Birmingham (Alabama)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abc3340weather/2517560682/

Baltimore








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spike55151/1423999761/









http://flickr.com/photos/eridony/2508359361/

Augusta (Georgia, USA)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattsal/375841735/in/photostream/

Vienna








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfeffergesicht/2514054221/

Indianapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/bradjward/2514257635/in/photostream/

Sacramento








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2491262922/

Tel Aviv








http://flickr.com/photos/aaronf/2518081981/

Columbus








http://flickr.com/photos/onlysonly/2518816080/

Frankfurt








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2518769464/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2517624791/









http://flickr.com/photos/karsten13/2500059616/in/photostream/









http://flickr.com/photos/karsten13/2499238883/

Sydney








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2517620139/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/ohnobody/2516971499/









http://flickr.com/photos/brian_reynolds/2500407971/









http://flickr.com/photos/danielglaser/2501537721/

Atlanta








http://flickr.com/photos/sgiamberdine/2511020078/

Vancouver








http://flickr.com/photos/karbon69/2511865918/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2511166243/









http://flickr.com/photos/stephen_rees/2481810958/

Fort Lauderdale








http://flickr.com/photos/blkarkitect/2509725791/

Kansas City








http://flickr.com/photos/bobstewart/2509636590/

Ottawa








http://flickr.com/photos/theyoungsonline/2466385098/

Los Angeles








http://flickr.com/photos/ancorbell/2504348885/

Topeka (Kansas)








http://flickr.com/photos/kswx29/2502285567/

Victoria (British Columbia)








http://flickr.com/photos/debbieg/2502839657/

Chicago








http://flickr.com/photos/janiceangstrom/2503690156/









http://flickr.com/photos/bohemianrobot/2501008002/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/36viewsguy/2494746425/

Austin








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/favorites/page9/

St. Louis








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2499468168/

Phoenix








http://flickr.com/photos/dantoujours/2499947608/

Liverpool








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2498768963/

Denver








http://flickr.com/photos/erasablepoem/2497763509/

Cleveland








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2510788684/


----------



## Jayayess1190

From my Flickr:

*Baltimore:*









*Philadelphia*



























*Orlando*


----------



## harsh1802

*Mumbai, India: A budding skyline*

Looking south from Sanjay Gandhi National Park. 

Copyright *Anne Gaëlle Rico*









Thanks to *IndiansUnite * for the find!


----------



## ww_lodz

Sponsor said:


> Warsaw by *E2rdEm*


Traffic jams everywhere!


----------



## Zabonz

My own before landing on JFK


----------



## Jayayess1190

^^ Nice, shows how amazing NYC is.


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver.



DogCancer said:


> That was my first view of Vancouver/Canada. No wonder so many aussies love to go there!


I'd love to go there too. Here's another one of Toronto. The steel plants of Hamilton are in the foreground. Toronto is 60 km in the distance.









http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k28/segaert/newindustrial/00004.jpg


----------



## Alibaba

*Melbourne *skyline from apartment at Prahran



















(taken by Gappa!)


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore city, Singapore :








by *Guillaume* , panoramio


----------



## christos-greece

Hong Kong :








by *Takeshi*, panoramio


----------



## haldcottingham

That shot of KC is just beautiful!


----------



## kevinkagy

*MIAMI - USA*


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics :drool: ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics :drool: ^^


----------



## MDguy

Cleveland








http://flickr.com/photos/jet7058/2556101467/









http://flickr.com/photos/sevendwarves/2538305917/

Auckland








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2557049376/









http://flickr.com/photos/pdtoth/2557253540/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/gabesk/2555204590/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2532254368/

Atlanta








http://flickr.com/photos/ironchapman/2555400354/









http://flickr.com/photos/koepp2000/2544958604/

Perth








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2555725606/

Lansing (Michigan)








http://flickr.com/photos/eridony/2556514582/

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/babypuppy/2550534026/









http://flickr.com/photos/westerngulf/2551678756/









http://flickr.com/photos/edwinsail/324311594/









http://flickr.com/photos/scriptingnews/2529257321/

LA








http://flickr.com/photos/justin-akia/2551271910/

Chicago








http://flickr.com/photos/streamlette/2549871144/









http://flickr.com/photos/erntheferle/2542552364/









http://flickr.com/photos/danebrian/2556628009/

Sacramento








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2540009517/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2540829758/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2539714190/in/photostream/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/wkrantz/2539824978/









http://flickr.com/photos/mikeskliar/2156941832/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2538090879/









http://flickr.com/photos/cloverity/378564611/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2530359740/









http://flickr.com/photos/exileinsuburbia/2531224709/









http://flickr.com/photos/heather-d/2527265947/









http://flickr.com/photos/toybaroness/2526127810/

Indianapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2539314516/









http://flickr.com/photos/bwindy/191054205/

San Jose (California)








http://flickr.com/photos/gornitzka/1357004708/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2344014040/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/piepkorn/2537886064/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/masachiba/2538140448/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2530301795/

Melbourne








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2538513120/









http://flickr.com/photos/sniktawp/2533122387/

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/justinjohn/2534629799/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2529792210/









http://flickr.com/photos/thomasrizzo/2527753935/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2526187668/

New Orleans








http://flickr.com/photos/chrisfaubel/2188081671/

Tampa








http://flickr.com/photos/flbeefyguy/2533030474/

Niagara Falls








http://flickr.com/photos/aneurysm9/2529529119/

Hong Kong








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/738463948/

Boise (Idaho)








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2527136572/

Singapore








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2526023711/

London








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2524477256/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2524475676/


----------



## Zabonz

my own before landing in Long Beach, it really shows how huge and sprawled LA is










Tiny dots in background represent skyline


----------



## Shezan

l love the new Doha skyline


----------



## MDguy

Calgary








http://flickr.com/photos/danielgm/2557641123/

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/lhaffinatu/2558156772/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2557115091/









http://flickr.com/photos/vanessa3/2559868785/

Kuala Lumpur








http://flickr.com/photos/kervinchong/2561591972/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2560536270/

Singapore








http://flickr.com/photos/picturesque-photography/2560432589/

Louisville








http://flickr.com/photos/btsiders/2564637583/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/klbee/2564005537/


----------



## HelloMoto163

who deleted my post? -.-


----------



## Djmabq

Yeah! The was a nice shot of Berlin. What happened to it?


----------



## Taller Better

I've not checked into this thread for some time, but chances are if a mod deleted your post it was because you did not credit the photographer who took the picture you posted. It is seemingly very difficult to get this rule across to a number of people who are posting photographs in the Cityscapes section. Please save the moderators, and yourselves time by crediting, every time you post them, the photographs you have taken from the internet. Thank you.


----------



## Mussoda

Songdo, Incheon.
newly uprising skyline recently.




















(pics from korea2002's thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516582&page=11)
(pics originally from dcinside,, not check the authentic copyrighters)


----------



## christos-greece

*BERLIN SKYLINE*
from "Mikael Lyk Madsen - Berlin" >>>>








:cheers:


----------



## cardiff

Here is my city Cardiff in the UK


----------



## docker

i took this on sunday... i hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## haldcottingham

HelloMoto163 said:


> who deleted my post? -.-


I learned the hard way as well. You have to ensure you have given yourself credit on each shot.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice Brisbane!


----------



## MDguy

some great shots :cheers: 

brizboy, do you have a shot before it was photoshopped? Itd be cool to see the difference

Here's Cleveland from ajknee here at ssc - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661712

















http://flickr.com/photos/jsugalski/2627096572/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/peizes/2615209804/

Perth








http://flickr.com/photos/superloop/2617361284/

Chicago








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2617486240/









http://flickr.com/photos/linvin9/2627166198/

Austin








http://flickr.com/photos/grfxdziner/1931734911/

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/happyraindrops/252992019/

Vancouver








http://flickr.com/photos/gwilli/19765537/

Richmond








http://flickr.com/photos/breakall/1663289077/

Albuquerque








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2622137874/in/photostream/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2622135082/in/photostream/

Phoenix








http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/2589141840/









http://flickr.com/photos/rock_chalk_jhawk_ku/2631579468/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/druidlabs/2627113998/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2631696616/









http://flickr.com/photos/frankyr/2633039254/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/blairstirrett/2630513373/in/photostream/









http://flickr.com/photos/blairstirrett/2630223139/









http://flickr.com/photos/ruminating_slav/2665274944/

Niagara Falls








http://flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/2630323145/

The Hague








http://flickr.com/photos/tjercus/2661762182/

Houston








http://flickr.com/photos/lvlove/2660714333/

Kuala Lumpur








http://flickr.com/photos/cgatlan/2660659845/









http://flickr.com/photos/cgatlan/2658916832/

Syracuse








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2638017387/

Atlanta








http://flickr.com/photos/glenirah/2663987421/


----------



## Major Deegan

Minneapolis 










taken by myself


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic! ^^


----------



## Offspring

Mmm, the American higways, I love it!


----------



## felix801

San Diego








flickr. BettyR. http://flickr.com/photos/bettyreed/280016276/
Los Angeles








found on the LA forum.


----------



## MDguy

I have a few really nice ones of Chicago from flickr. They look like they'd make a great banner









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672026321/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672867140/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672853708/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672037897/









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672846394/


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MANILA,PHILIPPINES



[dx] said:


> *Makati CBD and Bonifacio Global City only*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Butch Javier


----------



## christos-greece

Bruxelles, Belgium:
(from *Christiano Betta* - flickr)









San Juan, Puerto Rico
(from *pookarea* - flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

Atlanta, U.S.A.
(from *ironchapman* - flickr)









Canberra, Australia
(from *WzDD* - flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

Mumbai, India
(from *AleRoots* - flickr)









Toronto, Canada *60km away*
(from *dennis_forbes* - flickr)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Napoli









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1602698958/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2485990815/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ainower/2505679890/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/totentanz/2178810138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franchia/327183752/


----------



## castermaild55

espada89 said:


> shinjuku from mt.takao..i cant see anything dude.where is that mountain locatad?i know there are no mountain in tokyo23wards area.tokyo is in the middle of the biggest plain area in japan.how come the mountain..












you can see Shijuku buildings in the right side of the photograph small
tokyo local cities
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494369


----------



## Taller Better

Folks, try and size your photos a bit down before posting. I think a max size of 1000x669 makes comfortable viewing. If the photo is too big, people rarely bother scrolling, and it just looks like an uninteresting photo. Thanks.


----------



## MDguy

Here's a few of Cincinnati from here http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=156067




























and Here's one of Charlotte from here http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=155849


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^ that is definitely a beautiful shot


----------



## isaidso

Not sure if this has been posted before, but thought it was a rather interesting shot:









Originally posted by Taller, from flickr, original source unknown.


----------



## chest

london, pic by me


----------



## gabrielbabb

Santa Fé, México Skyline from far away









and not so far away


----------



## christos-greece

chest said:


> london, pic by me


Nice pic


----------



## mbuildings

Punta del Este, Uruguay.....














































Montevideo (uruguay's capital)....


----------



## isaidso

mbuildings said:


>


Someone doesn't seem to understand what 'far away' means. Why is there always someone who can't follow the most basic elementary school level instruction. We came here to look at skylines from *far away*, not close up views of your city's streets. Any closer, and I could make out the license plate numbers on those cars. Honestly!

hno:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed hno:


----------



## MDguy

Heres a few

Hamilton








http://flickr.com/photos/blairstirrett/2770958090/

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/whiskeylogic/2771092202/

Frankfurt








http://flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/2771109984/









http://flickr.com/photos/fgoetz/2771520896/

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/crash575/2771482338/


----------



## helee

*This is Bangkok metropolis*










and this is panorama from suvarnabhumi airport










HUGE PANORAMA FROM BAIYOKE SKY 2



















And a very big expressway


----------



## NcSc74

Las Vegas
























Laughlin NV


----------



## christos-greece

Nice town ^^ "Laughlin"


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City not so far away but still far away


----------



## 1NY

nice pics!


----------



## spotila

Wellington, NZ, by me


----------



## thc_stoned

nix pix


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung , Taiwan

pohoto by foxwhite




























































pohoto by inwaitings


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pic ^^


----------



## 1NY

nice!


----------



## thaproducer

:nuts:


----------



## MDguy

...?


----------



## MDguy

Anyway, Here's some more flickr shots

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2832122472/

Richmond








http://flickr.com/photos/murden/2830813371/

Baltimore








http://flickr.com/photos/mikeinbmore/2830418347/in/photostream/

Atlanta








http://flickr.com/photos/ejk00/2827138523/









http://flickr.com/photos/ejk00/2827151925/

Nashville








http://flickr.com/photos/kelsophoto2008/2824879393/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/rock_chalk_jhawk_ku/2744390620/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/mack43/2831320491/

Cancun








http://flickr.com/photos/cheriyip/2829394729/

Omaha








http://flickr.com/photos/homer-dog/2828040755/

Auckland








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2826475164/

Ft. Lauderdale








http://flickr.com/photos/johnsabia/2811847409/

Des Moines








http://flickr.com/photos/virtualfarmboy/2798908312/

San Jose








http://flickr.com/photos/the_tahoe_guy/2784217107/

Edmonton








http://flickr.com/photos/sun_chaser/2681850199/

London (Ontario)








http://flickr.com/photos/koolgiy/2190493321/

Miami








http://flickr.com/photos/willkoca/2064726946/




































\


----------



## nayki

*Ortigas Center from Mandaluyong City - Philippines*



sick_n_tired said:


>


...


----------



## nayki

*Eastwood City in the left from Marikina City - Philippines*



skyscraper100 said:


> SM city Marikina facade, taken earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from the SM city Marikina Atriumatrium


....


----------



## nayki

*Manila City Skyline from Manila Bay - Philippines*



[dx] said:


> Sun Cruises on Manila Bay | Photo by Anelyn


...


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center Skyline day shot (METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES)*

photo taken by me
09 September 2008 Tuesday
*VIEW FROM MANDALUYONG CITY*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics... :cheers: ^^^^


thaproducer said:


> :nuts:


:?


----------



## WeimieLvr

*Seattle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tayspenic/253898617/


*Chicago*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloverlane/2803014553/


*London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/demivw/2393432560/


*Boston*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1317912168/


*Boston again*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cent/2611435485/


*Toronto*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/2299388426/


*Phoenix*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepma/216608656/


*New Orleans*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/greatestpictures/2794142596/


*Calgary*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlemoment/666494461/


*Montreal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/siansleep/8759888/


*Cleveland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lungstruck/428859635/


*Louisville*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wills_pics/283773662/in/photostream/


*Atlanta*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/airnos/1976734044/


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Makati City Skyline*

view of Makati skyline from Mandaluyong City Philippines
15 September 2008


----------



## steph35

*Osaka* seen from Kobe ~30km










*Yokohama* seen from Tokyo ~25km


----------



## christos-greece

Osaka is so nice :cheers:


----------



## thaproducer

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics... :cheers: ^^^^
> 
> :?


i was playing :crazy:

Puerto Vallarta










:wave:


----------



## christos-greece

Truly awesome ^^


----------



## BrickellResidence

its skyline is going to be better wen icon vallarta is completed and its growing as mexico econmy booms


----------



## pechie

*Beutiful MM skyline*


----------



## pechie

*Metro Manila Skyline*


----------



## pechie

*Some Parts of metro manila skyline*


----------



## pechie

*Cebu city philippines*


----------



## JayT

*BRISBANE* Australia




















Source - The Prof - Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/evanman/sets/72157605215102740/

j


----------



## WeimieLvr

*Atlanta sunset...from Stone Mountain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagesbyaj/1473592007/sizes/l/

*Atlanta - Home Depot City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tedjones/47853156/


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City!!!

edited by Taller, Better..
Gabriel, as you know, all pictures in Cityscapes must be credited.
Please repost with a credit. Thanks


----------



## raggedy13

Vancouver:









taken by Metro-One at SSP


----------



## ArchiTennis

*L.A.*








Flickr *photogreedy.com*


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*








http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp212/rahulkrish/skyline.jpg

*New York city, U.S.A.*








http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i168/lattemadness/Skyline.jpg

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/APOCartman/DSC00032.jpg

*Toronto, Canada*








http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/RichardF/IMG_0086.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Cincinnati - Ohio, U.S.A.*








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v366/grasscat/Cincinnati Skyline/070802001skye.jpg

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*








http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn318/klmk62-bucket/DSC_0098-1.jpg

*Los Angeles (L.A.) ,U.S.A.*








http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk153/robcelesteparker/Griffin Observatory/P9210024.jpg

*Santiago, Chile*








http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e387/pfeiffe4/Chile Volunteer Program/Santiago/Santiago8208283.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j211/mruffkuffna/2007-04 18-20 Paris/DSCN1267.jpg

*London, U.K.*








http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x167/josi1990/IMGP0912.jpg

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee117/pleton/Berlin May 08/3237Frankfurtrskyline.jpg

*Madrid, Spain*








http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/EvansGU07/A Few of My Favorite Things/100_1124-1.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*








http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t202/juleska/Egypt/Cairo/CairoSights007-R.jpg

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd267/ShelbyWentToEurope/Istanbul/i212.jpg

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh240/EmilieEvans/Middle East/Israel/Skyline.jpg

*Cape-town, S. Africa*








http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/monstru/Fernando Olea/20051107_CPT_7254.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v446/Poet_Hunter/DSCF0257.jpg

*Sydney, Australia*








http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x256/c_downs/Sydney/fd52scd.jpg

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll78/09dethol/100_0225.jpg

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/haukewagner/new zealand/nz9.jpg


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City 
From the forumer Sdtj

----->>>>>>------->>>>>------->>>>--------->>>>>------->>>>>


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ

Manızales 17th largest cıty of Colombıa








http://s390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/









http://s390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/

A cıty have a hıght qualıty lıfe!

The bıg Church!! +110 mts
Skylıne








Neuen Flıckr








http://s390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta...that's part of Buckhead in the foreground, with Downtown in the distance.








http://www.atlantaskyriseblog.com/


----------



## MDguy

edit


----------



## pon

Pattaya, Thailand.
Taken from the a temple on the hill southern of Pattaya beach.


----------



## Shezan

like Cebu :cheers:


----------



## dave8721

Miami from out to sea:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thrasher7/2901822474/


----------



## Wpop89

Kaohsiung City. Taiwan by齊柏林

































.


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^ the skyline looks really really far in that picture. hno:









flickr *Wha'ppen*


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ

PEREIRA COLOMBIA
14th city of colombia









http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/1659/ppereira3012hm.jpg


----------



## pon

Very beauitful of your city!!


----------



## xlchris

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*




























*Eindhoven, the Netherlands*



















*The Hague, the Netherlands*


----------



## stewie1980

Chiang Mai, Thailand.











Nakhon Sawan, Thailand.


----------



## japanese001

東京


----------



## t-bang!

JOHANNESBURG


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yaffo

by benblue22 flickr
* ------>>>>>>*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*

BY RAMES


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics


----------



## meds

I loved the first pic of Rotterdam :drool:


----------



## gabrielbabb

OMG Tokyo :O


----------



## World 2 World

*PENANG, MALAYSIA*

by Plaz_zy









by Venycal


----------



## Sentient Seas

Some excellent photos in here! Thanks everyone.


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Beijing*


----------



## cmoonflyer

*
Beijing*


----------



## christos-greece

The first pic of Beijing is amazing


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Dandong ,Liaoning , China *


----------



## Marcanadian

Here's Toronto from the other side of Lake Ontario.

By Redroom Studios.

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## xlchris

^Wow! That's an amzing shot! From wich city was it taken?


----------



## Taller Better

I think it must have been taken from the Niagara Escarpment, but I am not sure.... it is a breathtaking pano when you scroll all the way to the end!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milano 










From Flickr >>> http://www.flickr.com/photos/telltale/2857586220/


----------



## Ian

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## christos-greece

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Milano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Flickr >>> http://www.flickr.com/photos/telltale/2857586220/


Nice pic of Milano


----------



## peterthegreat

*parts of Bratislava, Slovakia*





































[email protected]


----------



## dtoronto

Toronto from Youngstown, New York


----------



## christos-greece

dtoronto said:


>


WoW! Toronto is really far away


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^^^^^^ wow toronto is really high god awesome pics


----------



## dave8721

another nice Miami one from flickr with Coral Gables in the foreground:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiflyme/3041339503/


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://flickr.com/photos/nemeziz/2594947675/


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic of Miami


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City far away!!!


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Nanjing , China *


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Nanjing


----------



## nygirl

NYC.



nygirl said:


> Some new New York aerials from *"Big T"* over @ SSP.


----------



## EEplus

*Great, Nanjing City*

*The right pile is Zifeng Tower, 450m*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome NYC skyline


----------



## matsuda mex

*helllo hola*

this is a mexico city skyline 
este es el skyline de la ciudad de mexico


----------



## matsuda mex

*mas mexico*


----------



## jessemh431

JC FunkyTown said:


> If you have pictures of *skylines from far away*, please post them.


Re-read OP's post.:bash:


----------



## EEplus

*Nanjing City!!!*


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*








http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh242/star5200/Nanjing/04744.jpg

*Atlanta city, U.S.A.*








http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc215/whitrh01/DSCN3864.jpg

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p93/lizcuch/headshots010.jpg


----------



## [dx]

*Metro Manila, Philippines*









by maracullo



IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by neanderthal_online from flickr
> 
> i wish it was less smoggy, but that's what gave its very "good" sunrise? i think this is an older pic...


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://i356.photobucket.com/albums/oo3/tzahal18/Rosh HaAyin/IMG_0148.jpg

*Alexandria, Egypt*








http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c337/lragoobar/Egypt/P5070296.jpg


----------



## Carolina Blue

Here's one of Charlotte, North Carolina, USA, from Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mabf67/2745512864/sizes/l/


----------



## nar-lee

Manila Skyline looks really impressive :O


----------



## Brisbaner21

Nice one of Charlotte.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed ^^ Charlotte pic is very nice


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź










http://flickr.com/photos/stempel_/3004895313/sizes/o/


----------



## thaproducer

Mexico city, hope u like guys.


----------



## PedroGabriel

loved charlotte!

now...

*Póvoa de Varzim*, Portugal
pic from wikipedia. As seen from the world's first Wave Park
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagem:Pelamis_bursts_out_of_a_wave.JPG


----------



## japanese001

富士山


----------



## christos-greece

thaproducer said:


> Mexico city, hope u like guys.


Nice Mexico city pic


----------



## isaidso

thaproducer said:


> Mexico city, hope u like guys.


That pic is great. Mexico City has been a big eye opener. I knew it was an immense city, but was impressed with the sheer number of beautiful old buildings there. Those holiday celebrations in Mexico City's main square are fantastic. What's the name of it? The one with the big Mexican flag in the middle.


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico city is just great :cheers:


----------



## GoSatta

yes more pics from mexico city! 

just start google earth and look at the size of that city!!!


----------



## thaproducer

isaidso said:


> That pic is great. Mexico City has been a big eye opener. I knew it was an immense city, but was impressed with the sheer number of beautiful old buildings there. Those holiday celebrations in Mexico City's main square are fantastic. What's the name of it? The one with the big Mexican flag in the middle.


The name is ZOCALO.



christos-greece said:


> Mexico city is just great :cheers:





GoSatta said:


> yes more pics from mexico city!
> 
> just start google earth and look at the size of that city!!!


Thanks for the coments guys.. i'll bring more pics. :wave:


----------



## thaproducer

Here 1 more.


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^ beautiful picture...but it's not a "Skyline from Far away"...anyway....here's another one of L.A.








[/CENTER]
David Jurasevich at the Mount Wilson Observatory


----------



## _00_deathscar

Whoa that is stunning. Love the golden glow.


----------



## christos-greece

thaproducer said:


> Here 1 more.


:cheers:


----------



## dougie8

Toronto










Image by Redroom Studio's http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/sets/


----------



## thaproducer

Thanks for the pic.. Toronto is really amazin!

Now Mexico City


----------



## xlchris

Rotterdam



Skyscrapercitizen said:


> 10 december 2008:


----------



## jawad5666

*Casablanca city*

Casablanca- Morocco

Casablanca (Spanish for "whitehouse" {Casa = House, blanca = white}.
With a population of 3.1 million (3.85 million in the "greater Casablanca" (September 2005 census), Casablanca is Morocco's largest city as well as its chief port. It's also the biggest city in the Maghreb and the third biggest city in the entire continent of Africa.


----------



## _00_deathscar

And how 'far away' do you estimate those pictures to be taken from you utter dribbling spamming ****?


----------



## thaproducer

right!


----------



## christos-greece

_00_deathscar said:


> And how 'far away' do you estimate those pictures to be taken from you utter dribbling spamming ****?


Indeed deathscar is absolutely right...

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z64/quintong/skyline.jpg

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g198/idawson/Japan Trip/DSCF0092.jpg


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv -flickr


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong from Devil's Hill, by *Kuen1983s* from dchome


----------



## christos-greece

Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv -flickr


This pic is very nice - because of the clouds :cheers:


----------



## Jessy

Dubai


----------



## Densetsu

*Istanbul*



Nuri1986 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pic ^^


----------



## _00_deathscar

Kowloon from Lei Yue Mun



















Distance of about 5.5 miles to West Kowloon, 1.5 miles to One Island East

http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/image/100835063


----------



## christos-greece

> http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/image/100835063


Awesome pic


----------



## fishfanger

Barcelona











.


----------



## thaproducer

wow HK looks like great


----------



## gabrielbabb

MeeXico0o0 CiIiiity!!!

Reforma Skyline









Polanco Skyline









Interlomas Skyline









Santa Fe Skyline


----------



## Brisbaner21

dougie8 said:


> Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image by Redroom Studio's http://www.flickr.com/photos/redroom_studios/sets/


WOW!

Toronto is dense.


----------



## thaproducer

let's continue...


----------



## kalabaw

bradwhey said:


> by James Kebi Ledesma





pokistic said:


> What city is this?


That's Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## christos-greece

Perhaps one of the best Manila pics, here ^^


----------



## xantumal

--


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago from the southern edge of Lake Michigan. This isn't across the lake, just down the shore and then west as it curves.










Another from more across the shore. You can see how the buildings are cut off from the Earth's curve.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dubai city, U.A.E.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3260826552/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibarrett/3249907982/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3132911727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3133732430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibarrett/3273014451/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abrafrankel/3160017605/


----------



## Elvenking

^^ Such Dubai panoramas slowly start to remind me some Star Wars worlds :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Bengel0879

..yea...I think I saw already some Jedi's ...heheheh :lol::lol: :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/3176948884/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dforbes/401229748/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2517624791/

*Tulsa - Oklahoma, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/halschmidt/301019558/

*San Antonio - Texas, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bynicholas/1038826198/

*London city, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianduffy/3163982680/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2728096666/


----------



## GoSatta

Dubai is really getting somewhere!

if the economy dosnt kill everything it will probably compete with Hong Kong in 10 years or so.


----------



## Shapoor

Tehran skyline from really really really far away, you can tell by how the Milad tower looks like a small needle. If you look a little to the right after the lowrise gap you can see some highrise buildings, that's the skyline...

Sorry if this is far to the extreme :nuts:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tikkesang/3086759120/sizes/o/


----------



## cmoonflyer

Beijing's awesome panorama pic looks very impressive !


----------



## PedroGabriel

*Póvoa de Varzim, Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece

Tehran pic is very nice Shapoor


----------



## MelboyPete

that Toronto pic is the best angle skyline shot I've seen...simply amazing.


----------



## poponoso

*A section of Buenos Aires skyline from far away,as it could be seen last year...
*


----------



## xlchris

*Zandvoort, the Netherlands*


----------



## broadie

Surfers paradise Australia
taken by carissa


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


----------



## jessemh431

You seem to not understand what "from far away" means. Las fotos necesitan ser lejos de la ciudad o las rascacielos. Usar la foto de "Surfers Paradise" por un ejemplo. Lo siento si mi espanol no es perfecto, pero sus fotos me estan enojado porque siempre usas fotos que no son lejanos. Leer las direcciones mas bien.

Was that too racist?


----------



## QuantumX

*The Miami skyline from the air and over the ocean (all taken by me)*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3148/2972807988_52ec32313a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2952448925_6b54a5a617_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/196/3263731247_30462c5fd7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/2953274688_d68260704e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/2953319180_0cef92c8b4_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

*The Miami skyline from the Cape Florida lighthouse at the end of Key Biscayne*

*Taken by me!*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/2875981325_f15629227a_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

*The Miami skyline heading out to sea (taken by me)*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3268/2834048879_6a36aa471b_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by buggenbugg 









by TZ


----------



## helee

*Bangkok skyline*


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi

Fantastic pic all!!


----------



## christos-greece

Miami in your pics @QuantumX is great, thanks kay:


----------



## QuantumX

christos-greece said:


> Miami in your pics @QuantumX is great, thanks kay:


UR are welcome Christos, and thank you!  I'm trying to represent the city in which I live the best I can. Dave8721 has done a great job here as well with pictures of Miami from away that I've never seen before.:cheers:


----------



## wawd

london from near rainham (taken by myself):


----------



## 305Lover

*From left to right: The Port of Miami, Downtown Miami, Midtown Miami*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3558/3419959975_1f4d7d815e_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2437970683/

*Panama City, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecron/3197076724/

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryansereny/289079840/

*Houston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneeighteen/123073137/


----------



## QuantumX

Elvenking said:


> Such Dubai panoramas slowly start to remind me some Star Wars worlds :lol:


^^I have thought this very same thing. To me, it is actually starting to look like *Coruscant,* capital of the known galaxy from *STAR WARS III: Revenge of the Sith.* It will probably look even more like that with what all else has made it to construction. All they need now are the flying cars! :lol:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3132911727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3133732430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibarrett/3273014451/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abrafrankel/3160017605/[/QUOTE]


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ

Cartagena - Colombia


----------



## LAgreek18

incredible photos of Dubai, very nice


----------



## amidcars

@spotila thx for very many pics , the are very good an so far


----------



## LAgreek18

Brisbane


----------



## christos-greece

QuantumX said:


> ^^I have thought this very same thing. To me, it is actually starting to look like *Coruscant,* capital of the known galaxy from *STAR WARS III: Revenge of the Sith.* It will probably look even more like that with what all else has made it to construction. All they need now are the flying cars! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3132911727/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3133732430/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alibarrett/3273014451/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/abrafrankel/3160017605/


[/QUOTE]
Dubai is awesome, thank you for those photos :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> ^^I have thought this very same thing. To me, it is actually starting to look like *Coruscant,* capital of the known galaxy from *STAR WARS III: Revenge of the Sith.* It will probably look even more like that with what all else has made it to construction. All they need now are the flying cars! :lol:


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3363/3441704303_79ce279187_o.jpg

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmist79/3133732430/


----------



## l'eau

^^sexy skylines there:naughty:


----------



## LAgreek18

A shot of Brisbane from air facing west, in 2007


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by izamree


----------



## Youngplanner

Sorry about the crappy photo quality - London taken from the airforce memorial in October 2008 (by me)


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago


----------



## _00_deathscar

This is about as far as Hong Kong gets.










http://fotop.net/yiu3210/Panorama


----------



## xlchris

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*


arbr said:


>


----------



## alheaine

*Amazing Metro Manila.ÜÖ™*

The skyscrapers of the Philippine Capital, Metro Manila..Ö™
:bash::lol::banana:































































































































































































































































































































































































































45


----------



## alheaine

^^
thanx to the photographers where i some kind of borrowed their snap shots of my beloved Metro Manila.ÜÖ™:lol:

ehem.:bash:


----------



## christos-greece

Manila skyline is really very nice ^^


----------



## xlchris

Err, that's a lot of pics. It will take some time to load those if I want to visit this page again. Sick.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drmanu/1700018454/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ydnam/2289133846/


----------



## spartan21

Miami:


----------



## QuantumX

*Key Biscayne, Miami, South Beach*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3611/3464527587_376cba948f_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

spartan21 said:


> Miami:


Awesome photo(s) of Miami  including @QuantumX pic


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## regjeex

Great photos.. especially the MEGA MANILA... stunning as ever...


----------



## alheaine

regjeex said:


> Great photos.. especially the MEGA MANILA... stunning as ever...


^^
hehehe..thanx.ÜÖ™ :lol:


----------



## regjeex

no wonder expats from different countries across the globe want to stay in Philippines because it has a lot to offer... cant wait to come home...


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by Lizzie-M


----------



## regjeex

Kuala lumpur is one of my best aside from Mega Manila..


----------



## jessemh431

regjeex said:


> no wonder expats from different countries across the globe want to stay in Philippines because it has a lot to offer... cant wait to come home...


They do?


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, the info from flickr said it was taken from Mount Bonnell :cheers:


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta on a cloudy day...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3490620168/


----------



## pon

18 Apr. 09 Bangkok, Thailand

You may see Bangkok city about 25 km. away while landing to Suvarnabhumi airport.


----------



## christos-greece

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/don6824/3030356775/

*Portland (Oregon), U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3214030480/


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Amsterdam:









by ???









by Turbonijn









by mariusstrom









by Airbreaker









by LAYZIEDOGG









by Marijn 24









by Marijn 24









by AMS guy









by Jeroen Krah









by Michel


----------



## TEHR_IR

*Tehran, Iran*


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Recife, Brazil









(by carlos cajueiro)


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Salvador da Bahia, Brazil









by dosanjos (flickr)


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Balneário Camboriú, Brazil (90.000 ihabitants)


















pictures by Tiago Veras (Flickr)


----------



## tonyssa

^^
Great pics!!!:cheers:


----------



## tonyssa

*Salvador da Bahia - Brazil*










*Flickr: dosanjos*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo @tonyssa


----------



## JPBrazil

Belo Horizonte:









full size: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8271758.jpg









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12610155.jpg









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12610292.jpg









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/12610690.jpg


----------



## tonyssa

^^
:uh:


----------



## Shapoor

Recife and Balneário Camboriú look great kay:


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Fortaleza, Brazil









c.alberto(flickr)









mhm_ce(flickr)









Ricαrdo (flickr)


----------



## Camilo_Costa

Porto Alegre, Brazil









Luiz Filipe Varella (flickr)


----------



## le calmar

Montreal from 80 km away, by the New York State border.









frelighsburg.com

A closer look (by me)


----------



## le calmar

Some other pics

Barcelona (by me)









London








AX flickr


----------



## regjeex




----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Rotterdam:










by Gipfelstürmer


----------



## ParisianStyle

Jersey City - NYC - Brooklyn from Staten Island (Spring 2008)


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos of Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

*TOKYO*


----------



## _00_deathscar

It's certainly from far away, but I don't see much of a skyline...?


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by hazim23894


----------



## nygirl

_00_deathscar said:


> It's certainly from far away, but I don't see much of a skyline...?


That is probably due to the fact that the image is an aerial shot and it would be kind of hard to determine where the silouhette would be from such a high altitude. Why do so many forumers in here post aerial images when the title clearly asks for a skyline shot?


----------



## arzaranh

nygirl said:


> That is probably due to the fact that the image is an aerial shot and it would be kind of hard to determine where the silouhette would be from such a high altitude. Why do so many forumers in here post aerial images when the title clearly asks for a skyline shot?


because they are dumb idiots.


----------



## philadweller

"because they are dumb idiots."

Yup, they lack discretion, careless idiots. Skylines from far away on the ground not from above.


----------



## pixel2008

arzaranh said:


> because they are dumb idiots.


:lol:


----------



## shyaman

*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Wpop89

Kaohsiung City. Taiwan by Ben(憋~) 












.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photo indeed; Kaohsiung City looking great


----------



## LAgreek18

Some new ones from Brisbane


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Last photo of Brisbane is amazing


----------



## Pimpmaster

another one from brisbane


----------



## Shapoor

Brisbane's cluster is very well managed and compact, same goes for most Australian cities


----------



## I do

*Tel Aviv, Israel*



















.


----------



## _00_deathscar

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photo indeed; Kaohsiung City looking great


Whilst the city may be great, based only on Kaoshiung's sole contribution to 'supertall' skyscrapers - the Tuntex Tower - it should not be allowed to ever build another impressively tall building ever again.

Kowloon in the background. Photos taken from Lei Yue Mun.

By *johnyu* from dchome


----------



## EuroMaster

Utrecht, Netherlands. 5 km distance










Den Haag/ The Hague. 10 km distance


----------



## dtoronto

Toronto from Markham









Toronto from North York


----------



## EuroMaster

Pictures taken by 'Kerel'. Credits for him! Some more of the Netherlands. 

Tilburg seen from Breda. Distance is 25 km:


















Rotterdam seen from Breda. Distance is 50 km:









Breda itself. 4km from the city centre.


----------



## Justa

my favorite photo
by chistoprudov!!!


----------



## marcobruls

^^Yes a perfect example of a skyline from far away.........sigh..jesus...


----------



## christos-greece

dtoronto said:


> Toronto from North York


Awesome photo of Toronto :cheers: really far away...


----------



## Elvenking

kamilbuk said:


>


Warsaw city centre skyline from Legia stadium (u/c)


----------



## Shapoor

I guess these are relatively far

*San Francisco*, CA, U.S.A.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eecue/359648153/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/535559746/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nojuanshome/2997332233/sizes/l/
​


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by TZ









by yellowbananainc









by aqiera


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Volgograd, Russia.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

World 2 World said:


> *KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TZ


Kaiserslautern looks pretty nice.


----------



## dave8721

I posted one of these in the long range aerials but both of these pics belong in this thread as well:

Here is Miami:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexthoth/3603961603/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexthoth/3604771032/


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines* from Pasig river








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barsvd/3424832279/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalakme/3618955014/


----------



## EuroMaster

Great view over there!

Johannesburg:









Rotterdam, Netherlands:


----------



## christos-greece

EuroMaster said:


>


Great view of Kuala Lumpur from this spot


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



RonnieR said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/amielkirbybalagtas/


^^
Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## _00_deathscar

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Kaiserslautern looks pretty nice.


Is that a joke?

That's Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*



Alexcaban said:


> Here are some amazing shots of Montreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Wally Baba :: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallybaba/sets/72157594481769338/?page=3


----------



## EuroMaster

Great pictures of Montreal! I like the last one 

Pictures made by Topaas. Rotterdam and The Hague are like a twin-city. They are only around 25 km out of each other. Seen from a little hill.

Looking southwest to Rotterdam (10km)









Looking northwest to The Hague (25km)









Looking from Euromast tower 186m in Rotterdam to Amsterdam (!). That makes 60km in distance!
Picture taken by Topaas:









Piece of Amsterdam Skyline from another than the viewingpoint above. From the dunes at the coast. The South-Axis (25km)
All next three are taken by Rietveld









Tower in the middle is 150m in height. Called 'Rembrandttoren'. 









Skyline of Amsterdam Schiphol Airport at 22km. The controltower is 102m in height.


----------



## Mister V

*Toronto across the lake*










Toronto from 50km away.


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous Toronto photo ^^

Because of the banner today:
*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snooshie/1789265341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snooshie/494320884/
:cheers:


----------



## 305Lover

*Miami, Fl from Fisher Island*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3400/3634047637_ae06796ffe_b.jpg


----------



## Taller Better

*A big thank you for all the credited photos in this thread!! Please remember, everyone, that only credited photos may be placed in Cityscapes. Thank you.*


----------



## ps5

*PENANG "Pearl of Oriental"*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/synchronicarly/3590203166/

*New York, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3639940155/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3640752684/

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordiscos/3575885160/


----------



## Hindustani

Bombay (Mumbai)


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/3487095841/

*Mexico city, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulos/3475079267/

*Havana, Cuba*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosluna/2541220835/

*Denver, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smidgewidget/3639787524/


----------



## EuroMaster

Amazing picture of Toronto across the lake! The city seems almost sunk as Atlantis. 

15km from Rotterdam downtown, Netherlands. From suburb and beach under construction.


----------



## Shapoor

*San Francisco*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/illuminaut/3461936416/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipgibbs/2554307478/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kklein/2244808217/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwzorro/478403148/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matma92ser/3048913181/sizes/l/

*Los Angeles *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmahaffey/3410584429/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpurdy/3034414408/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/burgaard/2772674589/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryner/2454051662/sizes/l/


*London*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trentm/3304485661/sizes/l/​


----------



## david chanrion

*la défense paris*

la défense paris 
source : http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2196602.jpg










source http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5525666.jpg


----------



## northern italian

2 far shots of Milan from the italian section

By user "*Matty88*"









By user *Le6ato*"


----------



## Pimpmaster

this was posted by Lagreek18 in the ozscrapers forum

brisbane, australia


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by neep alpha


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alextolstrup/3648035920/

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jg-dolls-pics/3573391680/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vonschnauzer/3632894589/


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY Skylines seen from Cerro de la Estrella



luisja said:


> uni parte de las fotos posteadas, si es enorme¡¡¡¡¡:cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

*Auckland*, New Zealand 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3646870952/sizes/l/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/494553886/sizes/l/


*Melbourne*, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiffzall/2396148648/​


----------



## _00_deathscar

Those Cali pics make me want to go live there!

Here's one by *香港至NET超人* from dchome :


----------



## ps5

*Georgetown, Penang*


----------



## EuroMaster

50km distance

Rotterdam from one of the platforms of a 382m tall communication tower. I guess from an altitude of 100m. Looking west.










Part of the Amsterdam skyline from the same viewing point. Also around 50 km away:


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Great picture. I would like to see The Hague and Amsterdam from that point. Someone got pictures?


----------



## EuroMaster

Another one of Rotterdam, taken by Imbyp: 5km distance underneath the tall Brienenoordbrug (bridge) of the Ring Road










Look in the future


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam (as seen from Delft), Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fransleys/3660263097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriswevers/3650978710/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cblumens/3665900252/

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3472478428/


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## GoSatta

Stockholm from aprox. 5km


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photo of Stockholm 

*Madrid, Spain*
some very good photos...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/descubresanlorenzo/3518718299/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirindas/3600614861/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordiscos/3575885160/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/car105/3559844282/


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Stockholm skyline is great.

I like the pictures of Madrid, very nice modern (and old) skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

SimsPlanet2 said:


> I like the pictures of Madrid, very nice modern (and old) skyline.


Yes, Madrid's skyline with the new towers is very modern


----------



## Marcanadian

New York from LaGuardia Airport:


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## LAgreek18

*Brisbane from the Gold Coast Hinterland in the south (60km away)*


----------



## _00_deathscar

Pictures by Jan? Saw it in the Chicago and NYC Appreciation Thread in the Architecture forums.


----------



## Pimpmaster

sao paulo









blog.soulcreation.com


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## 808 state

Pimpmaster said:


> sao paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.soulcreation.com


Sao Paulo freaks me out!

wow whatta huge city!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice skylines (Sydney most) 

More photos of cities skyline soon


----------



## bakasaurus

*Cebu, Philippines*









Is this far enough?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ See examble:

*Sebu city, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3461644787/


*Baku, Azerbaijan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonid_yaitsky/3439457668/

*Aatana, Kazakhstan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2914496727/


----------



## _00_deathscar

By *mensahk* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY
Polanco-Reforma Skylines


----------



## JayT

GOLD COAST - 45 minutes south of Brisbane









by mustang00069 @ Flickr


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## daneo

http://huibnederhof.nl/kr/rdam_gezien_vanaf_west/090422230 Panorama.html

before saying: Hé, thats not a skyline from far away, look carefully somewhere in the left, you'll find The Hague and also Zoetermeer.


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomq/3703417467/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaylawicker/3701431885/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toledo_hensley/3701414083/

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caseywest/3672064609/

*Montréal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveyjt/3626097048/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greg72000/3603786342/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mwichary/3697117388/


----------



## northern italian

Milan, seen from Bergamo


----------



## spartan21

305Lover said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3400/3634047637_ae06796ffe_b.jpg


wow! this photo of Miami is breathtaking!


----------



## Oaronuviss

My city. Windsor, Ontario. From Detroit.


----------



## christos-greece

*Houston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3632855751/

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benbeck/3703374692/

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3705050408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansaunders/3700287106/

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1814539962/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur Sunset*


----------



## JayT

GOLD COAST - South East Queensland - Australia









by chrissam42 @ Flickr


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

^^Very Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur photo is very nice ^^ indeed


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Amsterdam:


















by Henk

Close up:









by Wuppetje


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Gold Coast and KL photos are mindblowing


----------



## christos-greece

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/friend_faraway/3609782329/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3688288229/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3668793359/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ber1/3588513318/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boleyn/3446856864/

*Naples, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raffaeletesta/2536239336/


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

christos-greece said:


> *Monterrey, Mexico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1814539962/


 :cheers:


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*here is another one from Mty*






jetmty1 said:


>


----------



## Shapoor

*London*, United Kingdom

*Source:* Myself





















*Tehran*, Iran

*Source:* Zoomcityzoom from flickr


----------



## lohxy

RafflesCity said:


> *Singapore*


Is this from the reclaimed land?


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Shapoor

Lijman said:


> Nice shots of London there, Shapoor! From from a different angle to what we're used to too. It looks like somewhere to the north, Hampstead Heath, perhaps?
> 
> Thanks for taking and posting them.




Thanks 

Yes it's Hampstead Heath, great place for skyline shots


----------



## India101

*Mumbai, India*

(The photo is old. More of a skyline now.)









(C)ER


----------



## India101

*Mumbai, India*

Copyright Hari


----------



## India101

*Mumbai, India*

copyright pravinmparab


----------



## India101

*New Delhi, India*

copyright bairagi


----------



## India101

Ok this photo has New Mumbai in the foreground and if you look in the distance you will see *Mumbai.*

copyright Subash


----------



## _00_deathscar

Nice India collection, especially the first Mumbai pic.

Hong Kong and Kowloon from Fei Ngo Shan

Source: http://www.pbase.com/specialteam


----------



## GoSatta

shitty pic but Mumbai 2000 (haven't been there since and the place have really change!)


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3689426382/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3628947419/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinyredrobot/3701339354/

*Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/britishchris/3521017564/


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong Island and Kowloon from Devil's Peak:










Source: http://ecfoto.net/louistk


----------



## You are to blame

*TORONTO*
The view you get when flying into/out of the Island Airport


































by ganjavih @ urbantoronto
http://www.urbantoronto.ca/showthread.php?t=9467


----------



## oliver999




----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by WordsManifest


----------



## christos-greece

You are to blame said:


>


The first photo of Toronto is really great


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Metro Manila and Cebu City photos are very nice


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht desde lejos*

He aqui una vista de Utrecht en Holanda desde Austerlitz, a unos 15 km, hay all'a una pir'amide constru'ida en los tiempos de Napole'on. 

This is Utrecht from afar, taken from the Napoleonic pyramid at Austerlitz.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht desde lejos*










Something went wrong, the pic did not appear. I hope it does now 
La imagen no apareci'o, espero que ahora est'a bien


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht desde canal Amsterdan al R'in*










Una imagen de Utrecht desde el canal de Amsterdam al R'in 

Utrecht from Amsterdam Rhine canal (ca. 10 km)


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, from Zuilen Ring Road bridge*










He aqui una imagen de Utrecht desde el puente de la carretera de circunvalaci'on sobre el canal de Amsterdam al R'in. 
This is Utrecht from the ring road bridge over Amsterdam Rhine Canal.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam from IJmeer*










Una imagen de Amsterdam desde el IJmeer (parte del viejo Zuiderzee) durante una regata a remo. Ca 15 km. Se ve el nuevo barrio IJburg (derecha) y la torre Rembrandt. 
Amsterdam from the IJmeer lake during a rowing race with gigs and lifeboats. 
In the distance IJburg (new project, right) and Rembrandt Tower (left).


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vv06/3735471032/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinyredrobot/3701339354/

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sayednairb/3748874318/

*Budapest, Hungary*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtyrosh/3775388602/


----------



## LAgreek18

*BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA* 20km away by clairerobinson73 of FLickr


----------



## _00_deathscar

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryan_fung/


----------



## christos-greece

Another great photo of Brisbane @LAgreek :cheers:


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Rotterdam:



















by Jeromeo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Yekaterinburg, Russia


----------



## diMonteiro

*São Paulo*

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


----------



## domtoren

*UTRECHT*










A view of Utrecht from the West. 
ca. 12 km


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht from the east*










Una imagen de Utrecht desde el observatorio de los aficionados de aviación del antiguo aerodromo militar de Soesterberg. 
Utrecht from former Soesterberg military airport Spotters Hill. 

NB: All pictures in posts by Domtoren are by me.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam - old and new*










This is the old windmill at Ouderkerk (used for polder drainage purposes) and the skyline of Amsterdam South-East business district.


----------



## domtoren

*Nice! But is this the REAL actual view?*



SkylineHeaven said:


> Chicago Skyline across Lake Michigan w/ Sunset


NIce pic!
Is this the result of a manipulation with photoshop or is this REAL?


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









by yaman ibrahim


----------



## Quall

^^ :uh:


----------



## domtoren

*Holoa, qu'e sorpresa!!!*



Daniel2003co said:


> ^^Thank



Hola, cuando era j'oven hab'ia visto im'agenes de Cartagena de Indias como siendo una ciudad antigua con fortalezas e iglesias. 
Qu'e es lo que caus'o este desarrollo, hay actividad econ'omica significativa en Cartagena que justifica esta selva de rascacielos?


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht from Amsterdam Rhine canal*










The Utrecht skyline from the bridge over the Amsterdam Rhine canal (North Ring Road)


----------



## domtoren

*Station area and railways, Utrecht*










Utrecht, the station area (concentration of highrises) and the railroad from Amsterdam. 
Distance ca. 7 km


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photo of Utrecht (previous page) its indeed very nice


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, cathedral tower*










The cathedral tower (Domtoren) in Utrecht from Terweijde suburban railroad station.


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829640013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829640933/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ondschalee/3849925044/

*Utrecht, Netherlands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/harry_nl/3690315024/


----------



## abrandao

Pimpmaster said:


> sao paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.soulcreation.com


Incredible!!!! Huge!!!!!!!! 



808 state said:


> Sao Paulo freaks me out!
> 
> wow whatta huge city!


And that photo shows less than 1/4 of Sao Paulo´s urban sprawl.


----------



## GoSatta

Stockholm from 16km (you can just barely see the globe arena  )










taken from the sthlm cnstruction thread.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photo of Stockholm @GoSatta


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam from the north*










A view of Rotterdam from Zevenhuizen (on the rail line Gouda - The Hague)


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*




































by davidm450


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht again!*










Another view of Utrecht frrom Leidsche Rijn suburban extension zone


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht from the West*










This view I obtained from a residential tower block in Leidsche Rijn, the suburban extension zone to the West of Utrecht


----------



## domtoren

*Continuation of the previous pic - Utrecht*










The Utrecht skyline - more to the north


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht power stations*










The two Utrecht power stations


----------



## MarkusErikssen

You can put all Utrecht photos in 1 post, just edit your post and put some new stuff in it.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^ if all Utrecht pictures will be in one post, a page would load hardly

Kuwait


----------



## _00_deathscar

Whoa, that's fuckin sexy.


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3886838385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luke-in-china/3855092864/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/na_presseportal/3861600585/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3830876314/

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphagold1/3597524128/

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_george/3710468556/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3349424979/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_sigal/3866029000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adsmarket/3583796253/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

there are a lot of good skylines in middle asia))) Kuwait is my favorite))


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milano









by gerolamo









by tovami









by gerolamo


----------



## Negninegaw

São Paulo looks so big on the pictures in this threat,
The São Paulo skyline looks bigger than the New York skyline.


----------



## LAgreek18

Now this is a picture, Brisbane CBD, from Moreton Island, over 50km away








by deaoja of flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berlotti/3496944945/

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3722741155/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3725955333/

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiecommander/3842715519/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/3829640933/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Chengdu


----------



## Daniel2003co

domtoren said:


> Hola, cuando era j'oven hab'ia visto im'agenes de Cartagena de Indias como siendo una ciudad antigua con fortalezas e iglesias.
> Qu'e es lo que caus'o este desarrollo, hay actividad econ'omica significativa en Cartagena que justifica esta selva de rascacielos?


Saludos, en efecto hay (a pesar que a disminuido un poco con la crisis economica) un significativo aumento en la demanda de vivienda lujosas, principalmente de residentes colombianos en el exterior y extranjeros., motivado por las mejoras de las condiciones internas del pais incluida la seguridad.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam port from Haarlem*










The port of Amsterdam (Ceres container terminal) from atop a department store in Haarlem. 
The domed building is a prison.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam Sloterdijk from Haarlem*










In the distance, the office area arond Sloterdijk station in Amsterdam. 
Taken from the same departement store roof terrace in Haarlem.


----------



## domtoren

*Old and new in Amsterdam port area*










This I took from a former waste tip (now a park) in haarlem, next to the Ceres container terminal.


----------



## domtoren

*Area around Rembrandttoren, Amsterdam*










This office tower area appears on the horizon on clear deays as seen from V&D department store roof terrace in Haarlem.


----------



## domtoren

*Power stations in Amsterdam harbour area*










Different generations of energy production: classical windmill and conventional gas and coal power station Hemwegcentrale, around Amsterdam harbour areas.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam South area*










Buoldings in Amsterdam South area taken from a former wate dump (now a park) in Haarlem.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam harbour area*










CERES container terminal cranes, Amsterdam port area


----------



## domtoren

*CORUS Hoogovens blast furnaces and steel mill*










The steel mills in IJmuiden near Haarlem taken from a park in Haarlem


----------



## domtoren

*Maastricht*










Maastricht is an old city in the South of the Netherlands. It dates back from Roman times and has many old monuments. Here two medieval churches, St Johns and St Servatius, from the St Pietersberg mountain on the Belgian border.


----------



## domtoren

*Maastricht*










The village church near St Peters mountain and a new part of town.


----------



## domtoren

*View into Belgium*










From the St Peters mountain near Maastricht, one can look onto the locks of the short canal which links the Meuse and the Albert canal, the latter one in Belgium, which leads to Liège and Antwerp, two major industrial centres. 
The bridge is in Lanaye, the fisrt Belgian village.


----------



## domtoren

*Seraing (Belgium)*










A 2007 view of the (now closed) steelworks of Cockerill near Liège, in the town of Seraing.


----------



## domtoren

*Seraing steelworks*










Another panorama on the steelworks in Seraing. 
The whole area is now an industrial cemetery as al blast furnaces are closed.


----------



## domtoren

*Flémalle, River Meuse, Engis power station*










The industrial valley of the Meuse, where there is still a lot of shipping in spite of the industrial crisis which caused the closure of many steelworks.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photos from Chengdu city @KAZAN


----------



## jjsheed

Dallas from Addison Airport 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatguyinalittlecoat/2951391347/sizes/l/ Credit: Austrini


----------



## Virtualtopia

*Auckland skyline*


http://www.virtualoceania.net/newzealand/photos/cities/auckland/020c.shtml


----------



## christos-greece

For small one, is really nice photo (Auckland)  thanks


----------



## Jeromeo

Rotterdam from Den Haag. distance 20 kilometer


----------



## domtoren

*AMSTERDAM*










The South Axis CBD as seen from the Schiphol Airport grounds


----------



## domtoren

*AMSTERDAM*










Another view of the South Axis, this time from the public library roof terrace in the centre near Central Station. 
In order to preserve the old city centre, no highrises are allowed in the prewar parts of town, except near Central Station. To the South and West of the old city and also along the IJ (old harbour) banks and docks highrise development is permitted and encouraged, especially around rail stations to make offices acessible without cars and also to fill the trains and NS pockets (Netherlands Rail -known here as NS- also has a rail estate branch which owns and develops real estate around stations!!)


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam Sloterdijk*










The highrise area around Sloterdijk rail station as seen from the public library. 
In the foreground the construction works of the North - South metro line in front od Amsterdam Central station.


----------



## LAgreek18

*Brisbane *from Bartley's Lookout in Albion 7km North-East taken this morning
























by Evident Photography of Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo is much better :cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11153722









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2297004









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7616639









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4768622









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4560428









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13389791









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9017739









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5756826









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11492373









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7342172









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/339682









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26924468









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26350596









full size: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17051145


----------



## LAgreek18

*Brisbane* Sunrise from mount coot tha, 14km west of the CBD
































by nic_macbean of flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos once again @LAgreek


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Xuzhou


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Dubai


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tianjin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tianjin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tianjin


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Tianjin city's slyline looks awesome

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spiesteleviv/3943064505/

*New York City, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gla55d1ckj0nes/3942983431/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpbottrell/3942561141/

V*ancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericflexyourhead/3943338218/

*Ottawa, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fbohac/3943299462/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightsoutphotos/3942852730/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetone/3942281411/


----------



## domtoren

*Leidschendam*










A rainy view of Leidschendam near The Hague, typically Dutch view


----------



## domtoren

*Zoetermeer*










Zoetermeer is a modern satellite city of The Hague. Here as seen from the windmills near Leidschendam


----------



## domtoren

*Harlingen*










The Frisian port city of Harlingen in the northern part of the Netherlands


----------



## domtoren

*Harlingen*










Another view of the maritime city Harlingen in Friesland.


----------



## domtoren

*Zaandam*










This town to the North of Amsterdam always has been an industrial place since the 17th century, once powered by wind energy.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










The city of Utr5echt as seen from the ***** of the Lek (one of the delta branches of the Rhine), ca. 15 km away


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










Highrises in the southern part of Utrecht, from the fields to the West of the city


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

MINNEAPOLIS


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last photo of Minneapolis is much great from the others...


----------



## Imperfect Ending

domtoren said:


> Highrises in the southern part of Utrecht, from the fields to the West of the city


hahahaha


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










An image of Utrecht from the wetlands to the North-East of the city (photo taken in February 2004, some new towers have joined the skyline since then)


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










From the natural reservation area near Tienhoven to the North of Utrecht (photo taken in February, 2004)


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










Another view from the agricultural area near Westbroek between Utrecht and Hilversum.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Waarom post je voor elke foto een nieuw bericht?


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelmann/191762517/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18

San Francisco








by nontent of flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Pretty cool!


----------



## christos-greece

*Cape Town, S. Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teachandlearn/2840587057/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teachandlearn/2840584305/

*Mexico city, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/k00b/3680692620/

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3739928817/


----------



## Jayayess1190

*From Phillyskyline.com, taken from 70 miles outside Philadelphia, PA, USA:*


*This one from the NY Times, shows the skyline from West Philly along Market Street and the El tracks:*


----------



## crusty_bint

*Glasgow*, Scotland
by krmuir


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto taken from the Steel City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sam220/3956872434/[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

The second photo of Glasgow its really awesome


----------



## LAgreek18

*BRISBANE CBD *from Mount Gravatt Lookout (13 km South)








by 99ya3 of flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

As posted in Australian Skylines Thread.

-------

Some of my favorites from DeviantArt / Flickr.









Drumby The Fire ~ Flickr

















Erik K Veland ~ Flickr









mupperoni ~ Flickr


----------



## franpunk

nice!


----------



## Fab87

*Milan from Bergamo* (45km- 28miles north-east)..photo by [email protected]

*
Milan*- photo by Stefano Gusmeroli


----------



## christos-greece

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> mupperoni ~ Flickr


This photo is really awesome btw


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*















































Some views of Amsterdam skyline from across IJmeer, a lake which is part of the old Zuiderzee but now enclaved between the old land and the Flevo polders. The IJmeer is popular with sailers and lifeboat rowers.


----------



## domtoren

*Almere*























































Almere is a rapidly growing new town east of Amsterdam of ca. 200.000 inhabitants. In part it is a suburb of Amsterdam and in part it develops as a major employment and shopping centre. Around its central station a CBD is developing with a lot of highrises. For the rest, extensive residential areas and natural parks and bird sanctuaries. It is located in the Flevopolders, new land reclaimed from the Ijsselmeer former sea arm in the 1960-1970ies.


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/disquietingmuse/3884826603/

*Roma, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/macrae/3804911885/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3962971257/

*Houston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3967002235/

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fermin_tellez/3066398067/


----------



## dave8721

Miami from about 12 miles west:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiu/3973803139/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Sydney


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photo of Sydney


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*


















by Ethaniel83


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Madrid


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, NL*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo of Madrid @KAZAN  really great


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*



















These pictures were taken from the Austerlitz Pyramid, a monument dating from the conquest of Holland by Napoleon (ca. 1807) and is one of the few places in the hilly and forested region to the East of Utrecht from where it ism possible to have a good view of the skyline. To the South and West and North there are many good viewing spots due to the open fields.


----------



## LAgreek18

*BRISBANE*
















by in_place of flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv

by hollymh/flickr










by Ilya Borovok/panoramio


----------



## christos-greece

Weclome @GENIUS LOCI, and yes the first of today's photos is very nice too


----------



## Mussoda

*Incheon - Songdo *skyline 


and Incheon Bridge has completed, which links Seoul-Incheon International Airport and Songdo New City of Incheon.



skyscrapercity said:


> recent pic
> From DCINSIDE


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Incheon looks very nice, I love skylines with bridges


----------



## christos-greece

*Seoul, S. Korea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gwn2008/3954171445/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gwn2008/3954950916/

*Beijing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3999254233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicksault/3988664429/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4018100433/

*Boston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleabea/4017874043/

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3990746754/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryma/3976054906/


----------



## karimR1

I really like this ones


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Atlanta


Dallas


Johannesburg


Gold Coast


London


Phoenix


Nairobi


----------



## ZHUL

Jersey City - New York City - Brooklyn


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Johannesburg
> 
> 
> Nairobi


Johannesburg and Nairobi skylines in those photos are very nice


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht, skyline from Northwest bij day and night 
foto Juan el remero


----------



## Wilz

JAKARTA, INDONESIA


----------



## Myouzke

Shanghai, China



kix111 said:


> from jerryang,





kix111 said:


> 1 more =)


----------



## LamDai

Saigon- Vietnam

























Hanoi - Vietnam


----------



## christos-greece

Wilz said:


> JAKARTA, INDONESIA


Awesome photo of Jakarta, its great no doubt that


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Amsterdam Zuidas CBD:










By Henk


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Changsha - China's Hunan provincial capital ...*


----------



## CancunToronto

there are a lot of amaizing photos here...some of them really weird..they do not look like the city it suppose to be


----------



## cmasi

Resistencia, Argentina at dawn










pic taken by me through the window from inside a long distance bus travelling from Cordoba, Argentina to Asuncion, Paraguay


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Cape town from flickr


----------



## Caravaggio

Wow it looks like a sand storm just hit Cape Town.Nice pics all the skylines look great.


----------



## christos-greece

This photo of Cape Town its really awesome KAZAN:


>


----------



## EuroMaster

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*

by BigCrunch









by Jeromeo, seen from The Hague










And Amsterdam Zuidas:










by Domtoren









El Constructor


----------



## EuroMaster

The Hague, and in the behind Rotterdam:

Scroll >>>>

by Jeromeo


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I like this 'overlap' of skylines :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiecommander/3842715519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/3609103130/

*Naples (Florida), U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/click_in_time2009/3687759639/

*Boston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4069004430/

*Doha, Qatar*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2497/3998153311_f2731624e2_b.jpg

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigster_1/4068458496/

*Napoli, Itali*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjstevens82/2252097735/


----------



## HenriqueBSB

Who know what are these cities? I don't know...



















Tell me please!!!


----------



## dark_shadow1

I'm pretty sure that the 2nd one is Chicago.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

the first looks like Bangkok or Jakarta but I'm not sure


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Honestly the first one looks like Sao Paulo.


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*


















from flickr


















by Ethaniel83


----------



## christos-greece

HenriqueBSB said:


> Who know what are these cities? I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me please!!!


This


----------



## christos-greece

HenriqueBSB said:


> Who know what are these cities? I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me please!!!


This photo its Chicago, and it is really old; notice the Trump tower on the right, which now its almost completed


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Yokohama


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Seoul


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Seoul


Awesome photo of Seoul during the sunset :drool:


----------



## Vagamundo.

some of cartagena


----------



## michael85225

Phoenix,AZ


----------



## michael85225

Tempe,AZ


----------



## Keithire

Omaha


----------



## oliver999

first one looks like tokyo.


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*


















from flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

cool pics of KL!!!


----------



## christos-greece

The first photo of KL its really awesome :cheers:


----------



## MDguy

edit


----------



## John123

Bogota



alejoaoa said:


> Downtown Bogotá:


----------



## EuroMaster

By Jeromeo. Netherlands

Rotterdam









The Hague


----------



## christos-greece

Bogota photo with the mountains in background, its great


----------



## orionbeta1

Presidente Prudente city skyline (Presidente Prudente is a city in the countrysside of the São Paulo state in Brasil, from 600km to state capital (São Paulo city)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tokyo


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Impressive photo once again of Tokyo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Incheon


Seoul





Madrid


Vancouver


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Los ANgeles


Denver


Chicago


Melbourne


Madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome skyline photo of Chicago, KAZAN:


>


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Pittsburgh


Vancouver





Calgary


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Philadelphia


Chicago


my hometown Kazan


London


Seattle


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht then and now*



















Two images of Utrecht from the west: one ca. 1600 AD and one in 2009 AD. 
Then the church predominated, now it's money and business.


----------



## cmoonflyer

Guangzhou - Southern China


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago skyline photo by KAZAN (this photo):


>


Awesomeness :drool:


----------



## Myouzke

Shanghai, China



oliver999 said:


>


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Canada-Burnaby


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Calgary


----------



## GoSatta

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Canada-Burnaby



^^

nice one! blends in excelent with the suroundings!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

New Brunswick


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*









from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burnaby's skyline in the above photo its very nice; its not the first time hear about that town. How big it is (population)?


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































Some pictures of Utrecht skyline at night and from a farm, 
all photos by Juan el remero


----------



## michael85225

Downtown Phoenix






















Midtown Phoenix:


----------



## michael85225

Tucson


----------



## christos-greece

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lensjet/4106164505/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lensjet/4106930498/

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenjay2/4105470126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vegasstek/4078990569/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justefrain/4110455241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michtakesphotos/4111008546/

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/g_bugel/4098283991/


----------



## Izzy Hungwell

any Toronto people have a photo of Mrs. Sauga taken from the south-bound 427 just before the QEW? I've noticed lately that their skyline looks kinda hot from that angle while driving into the city.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It possible to post couple Toronto skyline photos soon


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*



















Two images of the skyline of the modern part of Utrecht around Central Station with the Rabobank (Agricultural Credit Bank) tower under construction.


----------



## LAgreek18

The Brisbane CBD viewed from the western suburbs (40km Away








by scorehead of flickr


----------



## LAgreek18

Nice to see some pics of the Valley of the Sun!!!!!!!!!! Great Work


----------



## Sponsor

*Warsaw*


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw and Brisbane skylines are great in those recent photos


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt am Main in the morning with nevel seen from Großer Feldberg/Taunus - Distance about 20 kilometers








http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/hoerspiel/946009/bilder/image_main/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8602744
















source. www.skytrip.de









source: skytrip.de


----------



## LamDai

*Saigon Vietnam*


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt from Hahnenkamm, about 30 km








http://mtb.derfati.de/2008/06/

Colgone from Bergisch-Glasbach Distance between 13 and 20 km








source: flickr


----------



## Stansfield

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photo (Osaka) is really great; btw how far is Osaka from Kyoto?


I dont know the exact distance, but it takes me about 30 minutes with express train from Kyoto JR station to Osaka JR station, so its quite a bit


----------



## christos-greece

Stansfield said:


> I dont know the exact distance, but it takes me about 30 minutes with express train from Kyoto JR station to Osaka JR station, so its quite a bit


Thanks for the reply @Stansfield


----------



## diz

Perfect example:



[dx] said:


> *Metro Manila Skyline*
> by Dacel Andes


----------



## Elkhanan1

*By oceanmdx in the Toronto Skyline section.*




oceanmdx said:


> *
> 
> Toronto from Niagara-on-the-Lake (from beach on south shore of Lake Ontario 50 km away from Toronto):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From same location with more magnification.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toronto from Queenston Heights (only feet from the Brock Monument), 60 km from Toronto.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toronto from the Skylon Tower in Niagara Falls, Ontario (68 km distance):*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Melbourne


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo of Melbourne at distance


----------



## domtoren

*Lighted sky, Amsterdam area*





































Some images of the sky above Amsterdam which is lighted up by city illumination, from the rural area North of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really nice photos from Amsterdam


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam - Zaandam industrial area*

fotos (also precedent post of night sky lighted) by Juan el Remero














































Some views of the industrial areas around the harbour of Amsterdasm (North Sea ship canal) and the Zaan river (Zaanstad). The big flats are also part of Zaandam.


----------



## Sponsor

Crappy quality but nice view of Warsaw


DARAS said:


> Zapomniałbym jeszcze o tej panoramce z okolic cmentarza bródnowskiego


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4148966361/

*Hong Kong, China* from Victoria Peak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenphoria/4149670710/

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4148865865/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4129490230/


----------



## Kintoy

Hong Kong island from Kowloon side




















[personal pics, taken using Olympus EP1]


----------



## yawa_posoy_kaayo

nothing beats HK!!


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht skyline again*























































A series of night and day/evening views of Utrecht. 
Photos by Juan el Remero


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Hong Kong photos are really great


----------



## domtoren

*Muiden, Ijmeer (Holand, near Amsterdam)*





































Some photos taken during a rowing lifeboat trip from Muiden to Amsterdam by Juan el Remero. 
- The castle of Muiden Muiderslot 
- light halos of Almere above IJmeer (part of old Zuiderzee) 
- Amsterdam, new part IJburg illuminated and light halo above the city


-


----------



## Kintoy

Hong Kong and Victoria Harbour from Victoria peak


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Another great skyline photo of Hong Kong; but also is too close (the distance between the city and place where the photo was taken)


----------



## Jessy

TORONTO CANADA


----------



## jeromericks

Hong Kong's skyline looks amazing at night  I love it


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Manama









Beijing


Hanoi


Sharjah


Dubai


Bangkok


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Boston


----------



## Darkthekiller

Beijing :










Chongqing :










Nanjing :


----------



## nameless dude

Melbourne:



MelbourneOnTheRise said:


>


----------



## wardenclyffeforever

*ADELAIDE*


----------



## christos-greece

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Boston


Awesome photo of Boston, you found KAZAN


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Edmonton


----------



## nygirl

I agree that Boston photo is killer.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*AUSTRALIA*



Sydney








Lijman (SSC Member)








Fabian (SSC Member)




Melbourne

















Dean-Melbourne








www.thehalo.com.au[








XXVIII




Brisbane









fredfunk05








(-: jessie 








EndofPassionPlay...








Cyron




The Gold Coast









Dimethyltrpytamine(me)








Sarmu








Michael Dawes​


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice skyline photo of Gold Coast with the background skyline of Brisbane (?)


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

christos-greece said:


> Very nice skyline photo of Gold Coast with the background skyline of Brisbane (?)


They're both the Gold Coast mate, just different suburbs. Closer is the suburb of Burleigh, and the skyline in the distance is Surfers Paradise. As you can see in the below pictures,









Dimethyltryptamine(me)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ So is both Gold Coast  thanks for the info


----------



## World 2 World

*- KL -*


















from flickr


----------



## brossa

I took these while having a walk yesterday....


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Paris


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photo of Paris :cheers: I paint just about this image few years ago (black-white for hobby)


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Sydney


----------



## Jeromeo

Rotterdam from 20 km away
______________:dance2:

 Click the pic for bigger.


----------



## christos-greece

*La Defense - Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3206173466/

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/retrored/4272050120/

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/llamatism/4271113919/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/llamatism/4271114533/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieleradavero/4271814854/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/londonmatt/4271735972/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebbyrebby/4271674874/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/venus-in-furs/4254654464/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4271222980/


----------



## Jardoga

MELBOURNE


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo of Melbourne, Jardoga


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/desemery/4260326150/sizes/o/in/set-72157623174823826/*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's a great photo of Toronto, for sure... :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Manama


----------



## LFellipe

^^ Last pic from Manamã is pretty!
Looks like a painting  amazing Kazàn!


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice! Those last two are amazing!


----------



## peeph0le

San Francisco, from Sausalito. About 6 miles away.


----------



## christos-greece

Manama photos are indeed great :cheers:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

http://www.flickr.com/photos/california4life/4150934322/


----------



## 909

The skyline from Düsseldorf viewed from the northern part of Oberhausen (Ruhr Area), the distance in a straight line is 37,5 km. On the right side of the pic, very vague, the powerplant in Neurath at a distance of 60 km is visible. In the background, the Eifel low mountain range is vaguely visible (>100km).


----------



## 540_804

Small pic..but Richmond, VA in the background:

Credit: Richmond Times-Dispatch (newspaper)


----------



## Pfeuffer

one pic of SanFran :


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djciaro/4295087914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djciaro/4294347915/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alasdairmitchell/4294305025/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/144460259/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/3762134890/

*San Diego, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlesleegallery/4294854000/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Brusseles









Tallin


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Rotterdam:









by wilcozpics


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Riga


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Klaipeda


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice skyline photos, KAZAN


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

London


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

glad to see growning skyline of Buenos Aires!!!


----------



## aster4000

capricorn2000 said:


>



nice but is this rather overexposed, not unless you have 
your reason for it.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

ArchiTennis said:


> So childish.


Says you who had a whinge... and for the record, it's actually taken from aprox 3-4km away and cropped in.


Are these ones far enough away for you? All of Melbourne by the way.


----------



## aster4000

hi dimethyltryptaminne

those pictures of Melbourne's panoramic skyline are really great.


----------



## ArchiTennis

That last one is outstanding Dimethyltryptamine. My point was that this thread was about those types of pictures. There are many skyline threads where you can see everything up close, but to see it from a distance gives you a different perspective and maybe better appreciation for the skyline.

So massive!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those skyline photos of Melbourne, would be great as a SSC banner


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Melbourne


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those skyline photos of Melbourne, would be great as a SSC banner


Yeah, would be nice to have a Melbourne banner. Haven't had one in a while, though Sydney was not long ago, and Brisbane not long before that.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

NYC


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Philadelphia from 30 miles away


----------



## I do

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> Philadelphia from 30 miles away


WOW!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Atlanta


----------



## Elvenking

^^ Very beautiful and nostalgic picture :cheers2:


----------



## JPBrazil

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*









Pic by Claudio Greco


----------



## christos-greece

NYC, Philadelphia and Atlanta skyline photos are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto viewed from Hamilton, Ontario*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennzworld/4339834884/sizes/l/*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

More *Melbourne*



Lijman said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The Gold Coast


From North Stradbroke Island (30km North)









Michael Dawes


From Mount Warning (60km South)









tuffley_cruiser


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocoyote/4340198537/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/duckie_uw/4306818182/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronika84/4330401454/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildcaught/4249650770/

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eljot005/4122642307/

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/titlima/4315008623/


----------



## charpentier

*La Défense, Paris*, from Igny, 15 km away.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvain30/3509946048/in/set-72157616273350226


----------



## dtoronto

*Buffalo and Toronto skylines from the Skylon Tower in Niagara Falls*

Taken by Pallo on the skyscraperpage site...

*Buffalo from the Skylon Tower in Niagara Falls*










Zooming in










Got this one from internet

*Toronto from the Skylon Tower in Niagara Falls*


----------



## dtoronto

*Toronto and Mississauga from Milton, Ontario*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice skyline photos of Toronto


----------



## QuantumX

[/QUOTE]


----------



## autonauta

Wow, I love this thread, already 1 hour here and still the whole night to go


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The one of Niagara Falls! Omg. :drool:


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*























































Some night shots taken in the Amsterdam port area around Hemwegcentrale power station.
Photos by Remador


----------



## dvno_dvno_dvno

Mexico City


----------



## christos-greece

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thepuzzle/4355045569/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobalong/4355195052/

*Austin, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmoeller/4355732656/

*Seoul, S. Korea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vshasta21/4355518234/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildsingapore/4354508083/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4234496763/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4354758778/

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4163348779/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The Gold Coast, Australia



defec8R said:


> 14/02/2010


As posted by defec8R in this thread.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht from Free University Amsterdam*



















On the horizon one can see Utrecht, the photos were taken from Free University highrise in Amsterdam, distance ca. 35 km
made by Juan el remero


----------



## Jessy

Hamburg Centrum (germany)



Toronto


----------



## ArchiTennis

*Los Angeles*









flickr *waynewhuang *









flickr *waynewhuang *


----------



## cmasi

*Ciudad del Este, Paraguay*










photo taken by me.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome skyline photos of L.A. in above post


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*





































Some shots of Amsterdam (stills from De Oorlog, a documentary series about World War II in the Netherlands). The pics are not from wartime years but were put between film fragments of the years 1940-45 and interviews.


----------



## domtoren

*Holland in winter*










Oeteldonk or Den Bosch 










Zaandam 



















Amsterdam 










Delft



















Delft and The Hague, taken from Delft Technical University 

all by remador


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^Sucha hugeeeeeeeeeeee skyline :|


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## QuantumX




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

LA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacamod/4365779737/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Some more Aussie cities!





Melbourne









williampitt








gappa








Lijman



Brisbane

















brizboy








matty89​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Continued....



The Gold Coast

























defec8R



Sydney

















Lijman


​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice skylines from those Australian cities


----------



## Dean

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> defec8R
> ​




Wow what an awesome shot. Is this taken from NSW? or still in Qld?​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^It looks like it's taken from Rainbow Bay, Coolangatta, QLD.


----------



## LAgreek18

Brisbane from Moreton Island (50km Away), also part of Brisbane City Council, lol








by Yoorala of flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's awesome photo really, LAgreek :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*- KUALA LUMPUR - * 


















from flikcr


----------



## Vagamundo.

Cartagena, Colombia..


----------



## domtoren

*Holland*























































Zaandam 










Utrecht 




































































































Amsterdam 
all photos by Remador


----------



## ArchiTennis

L.A.









flickr *TrekLightly*


----------



## domtoren

*From the train*










Rotterdam 










Utrecht










Utrecht

photos 2010 by Juan el remero


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht medieval spires*










Utrecht domtower and St James (St Jacobs) church 
photo 2007 
by Juan el Remero


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*


















































































Skylines of Amsterdam
photos 2007 by Juan el Remero


----------



## domtoren

*More Amsterdam*



















photos 2007 by Juan el remero


----------



## domtoren

*Hilversum*










Tv tower of Hilversum in the distance 
phoro 2007 by Juan el Remero


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I see why everyone gets fed up with people posting these Dutch "skylines"...


----------



## Vagamundo.

great pictures as allways! this one is one of my preferides thread..


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I see why everyone gets fed up with people posting these Dutch "skylines"...


Youre right, so a real Dutch skyline: Rotterdam









by Shaggynl


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam South Axis*





































The South Axis (Zuidas, new central business district of Amsterdam) from different places in the old south residential neigbourhood of Amsterdam. 

Photos by Remador


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*














































Utrecht from the west
taken today by remador


----------



## christos-greece

@domtoren: some of them are really very nice, and of course because of the title of this thread (skylines from far away) this photo here is really good:


>


----------



## HK999

you want a real skyline? massive, big, tall and visible from almost everywhere? well there you go... enjoy!

viaduckvideo


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam / UTRECHT REGION*










Schiphol Airport control tower










AMSTERDAM










Uithoorn chemical factory










Amsterdam Zuidoost 










Utrecht 

photos taken by Juan el Remero, summer of 2007


----------



## HK999

:lol:, sorry i just _had to_ compare these 2 pics, no offense.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

HK999 said:


> you want a real skyline? massive, big, tall and visible from almost everywhere? well there you go... enjoy!
> 
> viaduckvideo


mg:


----------



## Vagamundo.

Medellin...


----------



## ps5

*PENANG - Malaysia*


----------



## domtoren

*Antwerp port area*




































































































The port area of Antwerp with the Doel nuclear power station (smoking cooling towers) from Dutch territory near Bergen op Zoom. 
On one of the images one sees the border posts.
images by Juan el Remero


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*



















View across the city with the skyline of the centre with Westerkerk


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*



















From the bridge across River Schie


----------



## domtoren

*From Utrecht's highest point (95 m)*










Amersfoort (ca. 18 km)




























Amsterdam (ca. 35-40 km)




















Hilversum TV tower (ca. 18 km) and Almere skyscrapers (ca. 35-40 km) 




























Amsterdam 










Hilversumse Meent residential flats 










Amsterdam Rhine canal taken in direction of Amsterdam 










Woerden (spires right) and The Hague (left) (distance to The Hague ca 65 km)










Geertruidenberg power station (near Breda) (ca. 50 km)










The Hague (ca. 65 km) 




























Rotterdam, ca. 60 km 










Uithof university campus, ca. 5 km 










FC Utrecht stadium area, ca. 2 km 










Lopik IJsselstein, Gerbrandytoren, ca. 13 km 










Zaltbommel, ca. 45 km 










Utrecht station area with Rabobank tower under construction, ca. 1 km 










Right from the white highrise the canal locks at Wihjk bij Duurstede










Amsterdasm Rhine canal, above the water tower at left the highrises around Hoofddorp station 










Fortis tower (ca. 3 km) and residential flats in Zeist (ca. 10 km) 


All photos taken by remador from the highest accessible place in Utrecht: the observation platform on Domtoren (Domtower) in Utrecht, ca. 95 m (the tower's total height is 112 m)


----------



## Conor

London, UK:



















Birmingham, UK:










Liverpool, UK:










Manchester, UK:










Belfast, UK:



















(All flickr)


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^

amazing pic!!



>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

The Gold Coast, Australia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosscher/3030579533/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453962083/sizes/l/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonandkellydiscount/2336563636/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alegrya/3921949100/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulirobb/3066108683/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yycofee/4404209440/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/2g_fotos/4361635699/

*Charlotte, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bz3rk/4404160886/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/el-mar/4404014844/

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
[








http://www.flickr.com/photos/discoveringpuertorico/4316699005/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4403056051/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suranga_samarakoon/4402780079/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4396595445/


----------



## Kirk

christos-greece said:


> *Charlotte, Canada*


I think you mean USA.


----------



## charpentier

*Chicago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4322664614/


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam from ca. 30 km away*







































A series of photos of Rotterdam skyline taken from the vicinity of Schoonhoven, ca. 30 km away, By Juan el Remero


----------



## LAgreek18

SYDNEY








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thienzieyung/4386959274/sizes/l/in/photostream/

BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA (Population 2.2 million (2010))








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilybenjamin/4416169741/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Not so far away, lol, but didn't know where to put this shot, enjoyyy!!!!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4416265322/sizes/o/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Boston








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4421495604/sizes/l/


----------



## LAgreek18

Moolooloba, 90km north of Brisbane








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxnu/3609396180/sizes/l/
by eljot005 of flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oruwu/4426919962/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drayy/4426009909/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_pepper85/4425803755/

*New York City, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilyk19/4425816487/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*The Gold Coast, Australia*


----------



## ArchiTennis

^^ whoa! looks amazing!


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*



[dx] said:


> by eje bite


Manila's Makati financial district in the background.


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4428908772/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4425505834/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathansphotos2009/4420969269/

*Marseille, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michpaeck/465120777/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanieland/2331593181/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/explorertresspasser/4428301242/

*Riga, Latvia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/prusux/3884906714/

*Tallinn, Estonia*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3942250354/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379986340/

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4355157151/


----------



## domtoren

*Zaandam*




























Zaandam, the port area and the old and new centre around the dam om River Zaandam is an industrial city (cacao amd different types of food processing) to the North-West of Amsterdam.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam port area*









































































The port area of Amsterdam as seen from some high and shoreline places in Zaandam.
All photos by remador
March 13, 2010


----------



## domtoren

*More Amsterdam ports area*




























Some more photos of the Amsterdam ports area 
Remador, March 13, 2010


----------



## Hyperspace

Bellevue, Washington









http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8255/img8641c.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4295276920/

*Alameda, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inadvertentgardener/4431623830/

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4430648027/

*Makati, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4430525033/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jen-becker/4424010352/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidjeffersonjohnson/4418163483/

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4163348779/


----------



## LAgreek18

domtoren said:


> The port area of Amsterdam as seen from some high and shoreline places in Zaandam.
> All photos by remador
> March 13, 2010


Please put photos that actaully show the skyline of Amsterdam, all these photos are unclear, i wanna see some good shots of Amsterdam and Rotterdam, not wind mills, lol


----------



## LAgreek18

Amsterdam








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visbeek/4316542991/sizes/l/

Melbourne, Australia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scharks/4431260513/sizes/o/

New York, U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/machu_picchu/4413552165/sizes/l/

Toronto, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/4405567925/sizes/l/

Brisbane, Australia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosbytristo/4302846095/sizes/l/

Miami, U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/4368892715/sizes/l/


----------



## Chadoh25

I love the picture of Chicago!


----------



## Kenneth26

i got a better one of Panama City  









In the middle of a Storm


----------



## alex7677

New York, USA


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, this photo of Panama city is also very nice:


>


----------



## domtoren

*The less pretty side of Amsterdam*


















































































This is a series of images of the outer parts of Amsterdam seen from the train tracks and from the building of the Free University. 
Taken yesterday by remador by rainy and grey weather.


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahmadhakym/4350744347/

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_penpen/4388597620/

*Brasilia, Brasil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgebrazil/4318276939/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3491755894/

*Doha, Qatar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/debmon/4427163806/


----------



## tha_au

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdn/4441045769/

*Anchorage, Alaska (U.S.A.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4466475074/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4364141961/

*Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4451399845/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joao731/4419888973/

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4342437253/

*Cartagena, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geofpf/4306986009/


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*





































photos by remador


----------



## domtoren

*Holland*










Amsterdam from Breukelen 










Amsterdam 























































Amsterdam 






































Utrecht 

all by remador


----------



## HK999

@domtoren: no offense, but your pics are kind of depressing... the last pages are covered in grey.


----------



## dutchmaster

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


----------



## domtoren

*Unfavourable weather gods...*



HK999 said:


> @domtoren: no offense, but your pics are kind of depressing... the last pages are covered in grey.


Unfortunately, the last few days in Holland the weather was somewhat depressive... stratusoid clouds and grey skies. I hope spring will install itself here more definitely and bring sun and clearer skies!!!!! 



















And here are two of Rotterdam, stills taken from Zembla, a Dutch TV newsmagazine, this time about problems with projected CO2 storage under a residential neigborhood in Barendrecht near Rotterdam. The inhabitants fear escapes of this gas which in high concentrations can make people unconscious or even kill them as it chases away oxygen and the projected storage area is surrounded by *****, highways and houses.


----------



## domtoren

*Some less depressing images (summer of 2007)*














































Browsing in my archives, I found these more luminous pics of Utrecht taken in the summer of 2007.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milano


caligola00 said:


> Da molto lontano....


----------



## christos-greece

*NYC and New Jersey, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/touristguy87/4470506298/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipkeat/4405567925/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaggynl/4375275365/

*Guadalajara, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432489127/

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/4368892715/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4145228663/


----------



## domtoren

*More windmills for LA Greek*

skyline (a) (a representation of) the visible horizon; (b) the outline or silhouette of buildings, hills, etc., defined against the sky; 























































Especially for LA Greek, who complained about windmills in an earlier post about Amsterdam, here comes another series of Amsterdam seen from the west where there is a huge port area (the fourth seaport of Europe) where lots of wind turbines have been placed for generating clean power. 
Amsterdam certainly has a lot of bank towers full of people who manage to arrange undeserved bonuses, but also real productive industry and both conventional and clean energy. Photos of harbour cranes, towering windmills and smokestacks certainly meet the definition of skyline taken from Oxford Shorter English Dictionary (see top of post) and are part of the skyline of a place which is both service and port/production industry oriented.










And in this one you see on the right the Afvalverbrandingsbedrijf, the waste incinerator which also produces power and heat for the neigbouring industrial estates and which is at present the most efficient incinerator worldwide in terms of energy output (30%), see http://energieprojecten.nl/pr_aeb.htm
for more info. 
The other plant with highest smokestacks is Hemwegcentrale, a conventional power plant fueled with coal and natural gas. 

All photos by remador, March 23, 2010


----------



## domtoren

*Some more from around Amsterdam*










Halfweg, sugar factory silos converted into apartments 










Spaarnwoude and windmills in Amsterdam port 










Haarlem 










Spaarndam and Amsterdam port area skyline



















IJmuiden steel mills 



















Haarlem 



















Zaandam (North Sea Canal in the foreground) 










Schiphol Airport










Beverwijk 










Hoofddorp



















Ijmuiden steel mills 

Well, this is a good view of the industrial and port strip around the Noordzeekanaal (North Sea Ship Canal) which links Amsterdam with the sea at the IJmuiden locks. 
Photos by remador, March 23, 2010


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I am going to put up some sticks in my back yard and claim that they're skylines!

No offense, but posting 50 pictures of windmills and/or power stations is boring. This is a skyscraper forum, not a windmill/powerstation forum.


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/itsswanny/2723185475/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yvonnewarneke/2304820055/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christinefu/4476652238/

*Nairobi, Kenya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelloggphotography/4476331762/


----------



## MarkusErikssen

This is the Leeuwarden skyline (city in The Netherlands). Pictures made by my brother.
Not much of a skyline, but still impressive for a city with 94.000 inhabitants. The tallest tower is 114.5 meters.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht from ca. 35 km*





































Today was a clear day and remador photographed Utrecht from Amsterdam Free University, distance ca.35 km


----------



## germantower

@ Domotoren, sorry but you are annoying!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriswevers/4291677190/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/john_64/4284559114/

*Boston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcbauer/3910898967/

*Cairo, Egypt* from Giza's pyramids:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mia_c/3722602362/


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbbrooklynberlin/4504883698/

*Manhattan (NYC), U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahmood/4503848977/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4491627751/

*London, U.K.*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/4500792032_7b97589cfe_o.jpg

*Antwerp, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4362796081/

*Manila, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninoybalagtas/4491698149/


----------



## Muttie

Morocco Tangier - (Source Flickr)


----------



## mhek

christos-greece said:


> *Manila, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninoybalagtas/4491698149/


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo of Tangier Muttie  one more:

*Tangier, Morocco*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/senc01a/2671971178/

*Tunis, Libya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2103653848/

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/griffinabox/4422373290/

*Napoli, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paololandriscina/4187423589/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4503378343/


----------



## HK999

---


HK999 said:


> meet one of the most massive and impressive skylines in the world (after HK of course )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bvi4092


---


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Amsterdam:










by  xlchris










by  SkyBox036


----------



## Djmabq

*New York City from New Jersey*




























Images taken from, "http://www.hazecam.net/" , a web-site dedicated to viewing air quality at real time for the North Eastern US!


----------



## Djmabq

*New York City from New Jersey*










Image taken from, http://www.hazecam.net/" , a web-site dedicated to viewing air quality at real time for the North Eastern US!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Sacramento, California, as seen through my lens.


----------



## christos-greece

*Manhattan (NYC), U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmarella/4509664465/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liquidmoonlightcom/2858892596/

*Kobe, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/somenametoforget/3285259296/

*Shenzhen, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninarichel/3334875765/

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmd41280/3145953648/


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam 










Almere





































Utrecht

from Austerlitz pyramid
photos by Juan el Remero, April 11, 2010


----------



## domtoren

*Conquest by Ghadaffi?*

*Tunis, Libya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2103653848/

Did Khadaffi conquer Tunisia? I must have missed it in the news.


----------



## domtoren

*The panorama from Amsterdam Free University*










Amsterdam South East, Ajax stadium 










Amstelveen, Woerden in the distance 










Amstelveen, Uithoorn chemical factory in the distance 










Amstelveen, Woerden dairy and cheese factories in the distance 




























Utrecht on the horizon 










Amsterdam city centre 



















Amsterdam ports area 










Sloterdijk business area





































Amsterdasm West, flats and towers along A10 ring road motorway 










Hemwegcentrale power station 










Courts of Law 










South Axis 










Rembrandttoren 



















Ijmuiden steel mills in the distance 










Buildings along motorway to Schiphol 










The Crumb Thief (small table vacuum cleaner) HQ of ING Bank
Haarlem St Bavo church and TV tower on the horizon 





































Schiphol Airport 










Alphen aan den Rijn TV tower 




























Amsteredam South East area 










View towards Utrecht 










New motorway bridge near Weesp (two white pylons) 










Buitenveldert upper class residential area

photos Juan el Remero, April 1, 2010


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

It's official: I've now seen enough skyline pictures of the Netherlands that I need not ever visit the country.


----------



## BrickellResidence

yeah im getting netherlandsick.........


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*










*Penang*









by ps5


----------



## Bristol Mike

Some UK ones:

Birmingham:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3237/2664141558_1da1e418a8_b.jpg










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/44/145530339_1d1ec34f44_o.jpg










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1163/1443359663_0f93c30db2_b.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3425/3940648082_509a3302dd_b.jpg










Manchester:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/85/247463460_4acabe7f53_b.jpg










[/IMG]


----------



## domtoren

*Rainstorms over Utrecht*























































Rainstorms with some thunder on Easter Saturday 2010
over my city Utrecht 
photos Juan el Remero


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

-.- seriously. I think it's time for some skylines of buildings, not sticks and cranes.

Brisbane from Mt Coo-tha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4321272471/sizes/o/


Sydney from Watsons Bay








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liyaoz/4224619781/sizes/l/


Melbourne from St Kilda








http://www.flickr.com/photos/electropod/2911274059/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smaku/110323878/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocoyote/2921221151/

*Beijing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4481061099/

*Tianjin, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudenoon/3640750704/

*Medellin, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3823105314/

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4342437253/


----------



## ArchiTennis

...


----------



## gabrielbabb

I really love that Sydney pic!!! It looks so quiet


----------



## gabrielbabb

Tijuana, Mexico



Online said:


> ^^
> 
> Regresando al tema les dejo unas de TJ


----------



## [email protected]

----beachfront of Durban...


























​


----------



## AriaMehr

Tehran, Iran


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY >>>>>



^^


----------



## alitezar

Tehran/ Iran

by Arash










by Kamshots










Pic by ni9htwi5h










by Aryamehr




















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3488919766_214cbedd16_b.jpg


----------



## fox1

sydney: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluemistral/4235427162/in/set-72157616651000505/


----------



## christos-greece

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4567689111/

*Cebu city, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mangochico/4243864499/

*Kobe, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/somenametoforget/3285259296/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4544766191/


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Rotterdam:










by BigCrunch


----------



## World 2 World

*-Kuala Lumpur-*


















from flickr


----------



## AriaMehr

Tehran Iran,


----------



## AriaMehr

Tehran Iran..


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


r93k401 said:


> aboard gulf air to bahrain
> bonifacio global city and makati scrapers at the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c-5, market x2 and the fort


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/booleansplit/4574799540/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rykneethling/4574111615/

*NYC, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4572913186/

*Tallinn, Estonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanelteemusk/4314753003/


----------



## alitezar

Great pix everyone..Thanks 



AriaMehr said:


> Tehran Iran..


Lovely shots..thanks Ariamehr


----------



## AriaMehr

^^ Very welcome Alitezar  Got those from your thread


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel-sikar/3871902692/

*Nanjing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddiefletcher/4440797970/

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/greg_foster/4570437613/

*Astana, Kazakhstan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/helemaalvandekaart/3995291448/

*Cape Town, S. Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianmka/3092975248/

*Edmonton, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mazurphoto/4576094547/


----------



## Fabian2412

Rotterdam



Jeromeo said:


> ______________:dance2:
> 
> klik de foto.





Jeromeo said:


> Thanks buur! Die is lastig voor mij om er op te krijgen als ik met een statief foto's maak.
> 
> Hier nog 1 van Rotterdam.





JC_Zwolle said:


>


The Hague/La haye



Jeromeo said:


> Oh oh Den Haag, Mooie stad achter de duinen!


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/argote/4147659269/

*Marseille, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alextolstrup/3625034290/

*Nairobi, Kenya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4472250576/

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4163348779/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560703518/


----------



## HK999

johnleesandiego


----------



## gabrielbabb

Acapulco, México New Skyline:










Panoramio - Fer Pardo


----------



## RKC

wow that Nairobi picture is pretty wild! literally


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3879665395/

*Copenhagen, Denmark*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewixx/4551154818/

*Cairo, Egypt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417248309/

*Dakar, Senegal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dantoujours/3065824455/

*Darwin, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenijones/4417781435/


----------



## alitezar

^^ lovely pix Chris. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome alitezar... 

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiecommander/3842715519/

*Bucharest, Romania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3547011341/

*Ankara, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/svabodda/3793225374/

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maistora/4538916809/

*Boston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdevers/4586200074/


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Aecio

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Johannesburg, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markstravelphotos/4527248535/

*Lagos, Nigeria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4151307263/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elrina753/271459638/

*Mumbai, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalilsawant/4545731307/

*Bangkok, Thailand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarondodd/4523663252/

*Guangzhou, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4317763967/


----------



## LAgreek18

*BRISBANE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4590397832/sizes/o/

Brisbane Airport looking towards the CBD








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unripegreenbanana/4581217783/sizes/l/

CBD in the distance








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwifrenzy_on_location/4591164700/sizes/l/in/set-72157623897113455/

From the mouth of the Brisbane River next to the Port of Brisbane, (25km from the CBD)
Downtown shown to the right of the image








http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalhog/4588193917/sizes/o/


----------



## nature's message

*FRANKFURT AM MAIN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/koettbullekvist/2186650689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfaktor/34166854//









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rawshooter72/4241755190/


*VANCOUVER*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecstaticist/2983975730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordybb/3227618743/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyeforbeauty/2213450290/​


----------



## ArchiTennis

Los Angeles









flickr *jsteel2005*


----------



## World 2 World

*- KL -*









from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tertske/4466960091/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarcas/4521109584/

*Bogota, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cschaulk/4059867016/

*Adelaide, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4482484717/

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/painaporo/4593967393/


----------



## LAgreek18

Is it me or is Flickr not allowing pictures to be viewed???


----------



## Mussoda

^^ the problem is on topic now,,, look this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56754853#post56754853


----------



## Gzdvtz

What?!?!

That's stupid wtf.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

At least to open the pages of this thread is way easier


----------



## camilo91

BUCARAMANGA-COLOMBIA


----------



## absalon

Skyline of L´Hospitalet, Barcelona, Catalonia, Europe.


----------



## Mike____

*Brussels*


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4605997474/

*San Diego, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/torri/4605909620/

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chumen/4605667384/

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulri_que/4333494076/


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang, Malaysia*




































from flickr









by Irwin









by boa









by boa









by Irwin


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv , Israel*

by GirlOnTheBand/flickr


----------



## kix111

a little small but i like it


----------



## jetmty1

MONTERREY MEXICO


----------



## rudihhx

How beautiful!

click on link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## arquitekto

*Makati City, Philippines*
























*Manila City, Philippines*








*Pasig City, Philippines*








*Taguig City, Philippines*








:cheers:
*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Cadillac

HK999 said:


> johnleesandiego



awesome pic :cheers:


----------



## Torment

Sydney, Australia.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4559590195/" title="The Gap at Watson's Bay by torment1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4559590195_4d686c4a72_b.jpg" width="1024" height="362" alt="The Gap at Watson's Bay" /></a>

posting fail


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dskoog/4523010557/

*Liege, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supacoo/3414522245/

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3795595399/

*Ottawa, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdhc/4412939292/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

By seeing the Ottawa skyline among the European ones, it could be easily mistaken by an European city.


----------



## Fabian2412

Rotterdam



Jeromeo said:


> *goedemorgen als dit geen mooie dag wordt....*


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

The puny and weak skyline of Sacramento seen from a few miles upriver on the Sacramento River. Taken by me.


----------



## chala

*bogota -- colombia *


----------



## domtoren

*Northern Netherlands*










Leeuwarden Ljouwert 










Zwolle 
































































Harlingen Harns , port city in Friesland





































Terschelling island with lighthouse Brandaris
photos by Juan el Remero, HT lifeboat race 2010


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*



















photos Juan el Remero May 15, 2010


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^^ R U RETARDED????!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Mumbai, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unlistedsightings/4614127685/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4585674859/

*Sao Paulo, Brasil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gautio/4523970812/

*Durban, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ernieromer/4602232440/


----------



## capricorn2000

North Vancouver taken a week ago.
faraway mountains have more snow than during the February olympic games.


----------



## domtoren

*Nostalgic, bucolic, green, ecologic... Holland is different but certainly not retarded!*



brickellresidence said:


> ^^^ R U RETARDED????!!!!!


Nada de retrasado, lo que pasa es que la foto la saqué en Abcoude, un municipio rural de la provincia de Utrecht y que linda con Amsterdam y más concretamente Zuidoost (barrio Sudeste) que tiene el estadio de Ajax y un conglomerado de torres de negocios. La distancia entre el sitio en Abcoude y las torres será de unos 7 km. Abcoude y la provincia de Utrecht quieren mantener esa zona verde y rural. En Holanda existe la tendencia de desear preservar el paisaje rural en varias zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades (pulmones verdes) y concentrar el crecimiento urbano en zonas bien delimitadas y bien servidas por ferrocarriles, tranvías y carreteras para que no haya tanto descontrol urbanístico y derroche energético al estilo norteamericano. Es que los holandeses somos "zuinig" (parcimoniosos). 
Las fotos las saqué con una teleobjectiva potente que puede ampliar hasta 26 veces. Así parece más cerca de lo que es. 
A ver quién está retrasado... los precios del petróleo están subiendo! Mejor tener el campo cercano (también para comprar fruta y leche, a menos de mitad del precio del supermercado) y una buena red de transporte colectivo! Me parece que es el modelo de urbanización descontrolada al estilo norteamericano que es o será retrasado después de otra guerra en África, deriva extremista en Medio Oriente y Rusia o catástrofe como en Louisiana. 
Y eso de los barcos a remo, es provechoso para todos, tanto para los remeros en términos de placer como para los barcos acompañantes (preservación de patrimonio navegante y creación de trabajo en mantener y operar esos veleros antiguos) y la llegada y estancia de unas 8000 personas entre remeros, hinchas, familiares y curiosos durante un largo fin de semana es una enorme inyección de dinero en la economía regional. Sin hablar de que los botes a remo también tienen que ser mantenidos, es tanto tradición, cohesión social en clubes de aficionados como una fuente de actividad económica para astilleros, tiendas de materiales etc. En parte gracias a esa pasión de falúas y veleros, Harlingen y Terschelling no son nada atrasados ni cementerios económicos! 

Nothing retarded, the photo was taken in Abcoude,a rural municipality in Utrecht province, these entities want to keep it rural and green. To the north Abcoude borders with Amsterdam Zuidoost where one can find the Ajax soccer stadium and a business highrise area. Holland wants to keep green rtural areas close to big cities and other areas well served by public transport are designed for urban expansion. We prefer to avoid uncontrolled American-style sprawl. So one can find cows and farms (Ot en Sien-style landscapes, Ot en Sien are characters from a series of old-school textbooks used 50-60 years ago who grew up in a bucolic village with cows, in this way it can look nostalgic but that is not negative nor retarded) and skyscrapers at ca. 7 km distance and with a telelens which enlarges 26x it can seem much closer than in reality!
By the way, it is good to have the farms nearby, for recreation and also for buying fruit, milk, eggs and potatoes at less than half the supermarket prices at the farm itself, and a good public transport network! Oil prices are going up and here one can still live well without a car, it's USA-style suburbs which are or will be awkwardly retarded when oil and petrol get too expensive and rare.
The rowing lifeboat event is also nothing retarded, it's nostalgic tradition but also social cohesion and good business, the event attracts ca. 8000 people to the region for a long weekend which means revenue, and also the lifeboats and the accompanying sailing boats have to be built, repaired, maintained and operated, which means pleasure but also work (both unpaid in boat clubs buit also paid work in shipyards, supplies firms, cafés and restaurants where rowers eat out, etc.). In part due to this boat passion, Harlingen and Terschelling are everything but economic graveyards, even in this time of crisis!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*
by giora flickr


----------



## HK999

a big :applause::applause::applause: for christos-greece, your pics are truly amazing. keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fabian2412

Yes thank you christos-greece for posting all picskay:


----------



## Kenneth26

PANAMA CITY, PANAMA


----------



## O viajante

*Recife - Brazil*


----------



## marcobruls

domtoren said:


> ....



I fucking beg you to please stop!! this used to be my favorite thread, because of YOU i dont even come to SSC anymore....again PLEASE fucking stop posting those retarded offtopic pictures showing nothing; for god's sake. Ive been wanting to say this for a long long time...

This guy pisses me the f off....


----------



## World 2 World

*- KL -*


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montekristum/4596177968/

*Guangzhou, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4317763967/

*Kolkata, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/353790320/

*Jakarta, Indonesia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevemollman/4549462393/

*Taipei, Taiwan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2774255890/

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelleradu/4612238377/

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4599555463/

*Anchorage, Alaska (U.S.A.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4601784218/


----------



## BrickellResidence

wow loved anchorage, alaska!


----------



## christos-greece

Austin, U.S.A.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ret0dd/4609938095/

*Rosario, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3255636859/

*Santiago, Chile*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omgwtfbbq2002/4059339502/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picfix/4620094986/

*Nagoya, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heavylift/2407853646/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4127264881/


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang*


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Holy crap, we might actually go ONE page without any crappy shots of the Netherlands! We can do it! Come on! Great shots, everyone!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Melbourne from 20km north*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4327717320/sizes/l/


*Sydney from Watsons Bay (7.7km)*










*Brisbane from Mt Cootha (7km)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4304619449/sizes/o/


*Gold Coast from Currumbin (23km)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3211464483/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1221414247/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trinityroadie/2729320510/

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasseura/4490056217/

*Bratislava, Slovakia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/2176650122/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xymon/4644344171/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbird53/4637175191/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bly25/4641155506/

*Johannesburg, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/onke/4376645914/


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITYee


----------



## christos-greece

*San Diego, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigdpix/4647084692/

*Makati, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tubay/4334532668/

*Mexico city, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardojohannsen/4285896781/

*Albuquerque, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4040463458/

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hupaishi/98242632/

*Beirut, Lebanon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unique_breed/4399415484/


----------



## Indictable

Sydney from Watsons Bay, about 7.4km away from the city









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginders/4567732632/


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sensorreinigung/4585206084/

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thienzieyung/4648908935/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4648542447/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/parkylondon/4615512451/


----------



## HK999

kellyhafermann


----------



## DSoares

that´s a wonderful thread!

gorgeous pics!


----------



## DSoares

I´m gonna give my little contribution!

*Joinville* - Santa Catarina State - Southern Region - Brazil

This photo was taken from a mountain nearby Joinville, about 1,300 meters above sea level









_Murilo Borghezan_


----------



## DZH22

Boston through the haze from the Canadian fires, 5/29 from Woburn, about 12-13 miles away




























and earlier in May, from Arlington, about 7-8 miles


----------



## desertpunk

Buffalo from Niagara Falls Canada









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototouring/


----------



## chekiss

panama city


----------



## LAgreek18

BRISBANE
From Moreton Bay








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24422883
By fiddyschmitt @ Panoramio

BRISBANE"s MT GRAVATT LOOKOUT








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darcy-r/4652197233/sizes/l/









^^^^^^
Brisbane CBD from the Mountainous Western Areas 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24422883
By fiddyschmitt @ Panoramio









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheruncle/4660539880/sizes/l/

The emerging skyline








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheruncle/4659919873/sizes/l/in/set-72157624057833231/


----------



## isaidso

*Taken from the Toronto Islands*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2497/4481584879_4865db5de8.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

Distant Houston









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristan/


----------



## desertpunk

Distant Philadelphia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vertryn/


----------



## World 2 World

*- Kuala Lumpur -*


----------



## oliver999

SZ night


----------



## skyscrapercity

These are korean cities

Seoul old CBD from the top of mountain


















Seoul kangnam fom the top of mountain


----------



## skyscrapercity

Busan

Busan's night from top of the mountain









Busan from Igidae side



























From Dalmagi side


----------



## skyscrapercity

Jeonju from the top of mountain

Especialy for those who is sick and tired of seeing the homogenes skylines with tall buildings.

Pics from NIGHT VIEW


----------



## skyscrapercity

Ulsan from top of mountain










Daejeon from the top of mountain.









Daejeon from the other side of mountain


----------



## skyscrapercity

Incheon from the sea


----------



## skyscrapercity

Hawseong 
from a highway in a distance


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfraser62/4665963296/

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandocap/4665515289/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pw-pix/4665999932/

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/athomeinscottsdale/4650167619/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4662834766/

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4550759860/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yonderbean/4656470586/

*Vilnius, Lithuania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4599034914/


----------



## JPBrazil

*Belo Horizonte*

Some panos I took a while ago:


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney*



JayT said:


> by the mightie pie @ Flickr
> 
> Follow link- http://www.flickr.com/photos/crocko/4198523292/in/set-72157623032321608/


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crow/4667532009/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhayes/4670652143/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellensoohoo/4670598235/

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/soulfuleventsandtravel/4670308575/

*Houston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wras23/4670183279/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/entheos_fog/4638598265/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## desertpunk

Distant Seattle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pallas_marisa/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rowkitcat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayisme/


----------



## dave8721

A storm over Miami Beach:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712964295/


----------



## Fabian2412

Woww...very cool picture!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Sacramento from a few miles from the south.


----------



## hawks9

Here's a couple pics of Toronto that I took from Fort Niagara State Park on the US side of Lake Ontario about 30 miles away.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


----------



## stevensp

^^ this mexico city one is very nice
a huge impressive city!


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fryandtricky/4767367014/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peabodyrolf/4752689699/

*Santiago, Chile*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/entrelaspiedras/4675740545/

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robyn-sokil/4710942678/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zakhar-day/4512533636/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiless/4766247026/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4495614451/

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4651954365/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MILANO, an aerial pic



daviduzz said:


> MILANO


----------



## desertpunk

Distant New York









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitchwaxman/


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monika_thorpe/4740896836/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4738217734/

*Mumbai, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mannu/255655359/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crow/4667532009/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfitzg/3450296552/


----------



## domtoren

Rotterdam from The Hague 










Maasvlakte (Rotterdam, newest part of port area) as seen from from The Hague 










Zoetermeer as seen from The Hague
Zioetermeer is a satellite city of The Hague 

all photos: Remador


----------



## domtoren

*Summer in Holland*
































































Amsterdam as seen from the South 
photos by Remador


----------



## fishfanger

Koln (Cologne) from Dusseldorf








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com
photo by fishfanger


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaiapeople/4820625768/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptad/4820590282/

*Edmonton, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4788808415/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/willemvanbergen/4613568900/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mastrarua/4819840809/

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4756560824/

*Lyon, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_nicolas_/4176386216/


----------



## peterthegreat

*bratislava, slovakia*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samassel/4826520060/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bracomfotografie/4805221125/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joewessels/4825446108/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/collettev/4824535511/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4783982326/

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/4440640038/

*Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tesshu/4791076894/


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore:


----------



## christos-greece

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgaylard/4603881132/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evolution64/4761139242/

*Bangkok, Thailand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/waggis/4834473178/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4788674415/

*Shenzhen, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmaster/4759311329/

*Kobe, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lmadcap/4649472805/

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/4766011280/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## christos-greece

*Montevideo, Uruguay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tertske/4466960091/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janvanbroekhoven/4825831805/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4495614451/

*Cartagena, Colkombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monahura/4371121843/

*Anchorage, Alaska (U.S.A.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lmondschein/4756416475/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4704661345/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainfranco/4839767368/

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sivaris/1464611180/

*Senegal, Dakar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dantoujours/3065824451/


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*





































as seen from Delft by remador


----------



## domtoren

*Around Delft (NL)*










Delft 










Den Haag / The Hague 



















Delft Technical University, in the background Rotterdam


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaggedxlines/4841422953/

*Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaywilliams/4667872847/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtwelch/4844397328/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djc_ucl/4808726771/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scratchbeck/4812917706/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azdhanji/4828010802/


----------



## leo_MG

*Belo Horizonte - Brazil*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlueRiver

*Bogota, Colombia*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City













sunrise










sunset


----------



## domtoren

*New towns in Holland*




























Zoetermeer as seen from Delft 










Almere as seen from Amersfoort


----------



## domtoren

*Old(er) towns in Holland*




























Amsterdam (with Hilversum's TV tower)...




























and Utrecht as seen from Amersfoort










Utrecht from Soesterberg


----------



## Tourniquet

Those last ones from Kuala Lumpur are awesome. Makati towers are amazing indeed, mainly at night!!!


----------



## Tourniquet

christos-greece said:


> *Dubai, U.A.E.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/azdhanji/4828010802/


 :eek2::eek2: WHAT A PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! INCREDIBLE!!! Burj dubai makes all the others skyscrapers looks so tiny. :lol:


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Hangzhou - CHINA*


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*










Southeast part, night skyline


----------



## domtoren

*ROTTERDAM*





































as seen from Dordrecht, ca. 20 km away


----------



## domtoren

*Dordrecht*





































Old city on a crossroad of rivers in the Rhine delta, south of Rotterdam


----------



## desertpunk

San Francisco









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnkay/


----------



## christos-greece

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/itinerant_wanderer/4850225267/in/photostream/

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tensafefrogs/4726784144/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingstongal/1245162989/in/photostream/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4856823814/in/photostream/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4841113027/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmmunkylicious/4890590531/in/photostream/


----------



## General Huo

Wuxi - China


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

LA


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_ethanea/4193362210/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yurri/4912680113/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gemmagrace/416032806/in/photostream/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/monika_thorpe/4740896836/in/photostream/

*Montevideo, Uruguay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemony2/4235347474/in/photostream/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/topaas/4203896041/in/photostream/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azdhanji/4911018133/in/photostream/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evolution64/4814652255/in/photostream/


----------



## GIM

Some are interesting ... some not!


----------



## leo_MG

belo horizonte, Brazil


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo of Tel Aviv


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Singapore view from Sentosa Island*


----------



## ChitownCity

That Tel Aviv Shot looks Great!!!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Frankfurt am Main, about 20 km








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8602744.jpg


----------



## 909

From where was that pic taken?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

909 said:


> From where was that pic taken?


Gr. Feldberg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/27/Taunus.png

Gr. Feldbeerg
Altkönig
Frankfurt am Main








http://www.bikerreisen.de/images/feldberghof2.jpg

But the pic was taken from this tower to be excatly. No elevator! lol








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/450px-Grosser_Feldberg_Aussichtsturm.jpg

Moonrise over Frankfurt 








http://www.skytrip.de/mond/mond2006-03-20d.jpg

Frankfurt am Main seen from the Hahnekamm Spessart area. (Bavaria), about 30 km. Behind the skyline. The Taunus area. 








http://mtb.derfati.de/__oneclick_uploads/2008/06/100_3296.jpg

Frankfurt seen from Rodgau, about 20 km








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a3/RodgauFernsicht.jpg

Cologne Skyline seen from Castle Bensberg, about 15 km








http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/5e/fa/c3/fernsicht-nach-koln.jpg

Seen from Airfield Cologne-Bonn About 12 km








http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/img/78/b4/38220.978x1304xin.jpeg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

http://www.smart-travel-germany.com/image-files/frankfurt-skyline_large.jpg

The Frankfurt skyline taken from the Commerzbank Arena - Click to enlarge








http://www.theworldcupingermany.com/artman/uploads/skyline_from_stadium.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jomoboy/4928543277/in/photostream/

*Reykjavic, Iceland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nican45/4928988074/in/photostream/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/miffasaurous/4928858100/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/achua/4920274054/in/photostream/

*Edmonton, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4788808415/in/photostream/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drtran/4928721290/in/photostream/

*New York city, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmarella/4927893823/in/photostream/


----------



## LOVEMY11

*TEL AVIV ISRAEL*


----------



## Mike____

Brussels


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atilay/4806020738/in/photostream/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bestoftelaviv/4594326443/in/photostream/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4930620383/in/photostream/

*Osaka, Japan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonius81/4931258988/in/photostream/

*Durban, S. Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/easy_traveler/4806080707/in/photostream/

*Cairo, Egypt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/faykwong/4754644305/in/photostream/

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wallyg/4766011280/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4559590195/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thank-you-space-expert/4871779019/in/photostream/

*Klaipeda, Lithuania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4588034725/in/photostream/

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andysuggett/4907887682/in/photostream/

*Houston, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4950215408/in/photostream/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slieschke/4937102647/in/photostream/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evolution64/4814652255/in/photostream/

*Ottawa, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiaozhuli/4889463571/in/photostream/


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

about 13 km taken from Bad Soden!

Frankfurt Main








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/5512441.jpg

Foggy








http://www.panorama-frankfurt.de/FFM_Skyline_Feb04_02.jpg









http://www.panorama-frankfurt.de/FFM_Skyline_Okt03_800ASA01.jpg


----------



## 909

Dr.Mabuse said:


> Gr. Feldberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/27/Taunus.png


Thanks, that is one place I will visit when i'm in the vicinity!


----------



## dysan1

Durban from the suburb of Umhlanga 20km north of the city centre




























by Chris Bloom @ Flickr.com


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam


----------



## fishfanger

London distant skyline from Heathrow








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com
author: fish


----------



## EuroMaster

'Kop van Zuid', south-bank of Nieuwe Maas river, Rotterdam:









by Topaas


----------



## Jessy

Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

This one is a classic. It was taken in Brisbane, but you can see (at the top of the picture) the Gold Coast which is about 45 minutes (90km) drive from Brisbane.









abovephotography


----------



## Jessy

Hamburg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney from 60km away*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/54321062/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam's South Axis*




























made yesterday Oct 1, 2010 by Juan el Remero


----------



## Jessy

My Dubai Pics


----------



## greenice

metro manila, philippines


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY



Hotu Matua said:


> Skyline de Polanco desde el mirador de la Latino
> 
> 
> La inacabable Ciudad de México (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y el skyline de Reforma
> 
> 
> La inacabable ciudad (6) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Manila, Philippines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flip-1/5053791438/in/photostream/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/federicomicheli/5053775666/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/veryscarygary/5051252432/in/photostream/

*Johannesburg, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4702683956/in/photostream/

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmslopes/4936278031/in/photostream/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomae/4990150111/in/photostream/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ombakpictures/5052558459/in/photostream/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bevoabroad/5012502292/in/photostream/


----------



## Darkthekiller

Beijing


----------



## EuroMaster

@ Jessy:
Is the first one of Hamburg taken from a bridge??

Den Haag, Netherlands. Taken by 070


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Melbourne, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neo_f/5055390645/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Fabian2412

^^Amazing!


The Hague,Holland



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabrielbabb

vista panoramica
Mexico
------------------------------>----------------------------------->------------------------------->--------------------------------->


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdeclama/


----------



## fishfanger

St Petersburg








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com

Miami








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com
autor:fish


----------



## Spookvlieger

Not to be confused with Sint-petersburg in Russia


----------



## isaidso

Toronto taken from a new condo tower in Etobicoke:









Courtesy of interchange42


----------



## lmpaul

Guangzhou from far far away...


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/5126951113_e95d3cbf90_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4662340351_bb99d552b4_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089681560/in/photostream/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pukkaink/5127073529/in/photostream/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/entheos_fog/5124734231/in/photostream/

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotu_matua/4993730296/in/photostream/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5131282426/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon3116/5132683813/in/photostream/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5036974380/in/photostream/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohdnazley/5128485650/in/photostream/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5107496646/in/photostream/

*Gold coast, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5042189019/in/photostream/

*Medellin, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3823105314/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/5142531730_90b35a8e8e_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1364/5159834069_33946405d7_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/5159833891_29e6559ede_b.jpg


----------



## isaidso

Never seen Singapore from there before. kay:


----------



## peck

that good images:nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Please credit your photos or they will be gone! Sorry.

And I just did


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clorteau/5165806383/in/photostream/

*Pretoria, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anupamdeb/5166279890/in/photostream/

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepitsurreal/5166084990/in/photostream/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5141988129/in/photostream/

*New York city, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmarella/5166354924/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wildsingapore/5159833891/in/photostream/

*Lagos, Nigeria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/txocalot/3208012716/in/photostream/

*Cairo, Egypt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nschmidtphoto/5144566147/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/5136670797/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbredrebel/5168520437/in/photostream/

*Tallinn, Estonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlacavallini/5052217464/in/photostream/

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aloysiofigueiredo/4761593769/in/photostream/

*Mexico city, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guseher/4791942059/in/photostream/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/little_perez/4973151543/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/donbrubacher/5164738343/in/photostream/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/craz11/4891166627/in/photostream/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/apo_g/5136791193/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5169470572_a82369e72f_b.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Few more from *Hong Kong* :



















_Source : http://www.fotop.net/KoManFai/ _


----------



## skyridgeline

*Edmonton, Alberta, Canada*

By FlashMoment









By FlashMoment









By FlashMoment









By FlashMoment









By FlashMoment









By FlashMoment


----------



## progress1

Miami


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/highdynamic/5171795937/in/photostream/

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alimanco/5093824942/in/photostream/

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3723553706/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5172324860/in/photostream/

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjb4photos/5151548484/in/photostream/

*Tehran, Iran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sina-r/4163348779/in/photostream/

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mxmajid/5061218342/in/photostream/

*Quito, Ecouador*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianbillenness/4685667973/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That photo of Rotterdam is really great


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Guess the City










http://forum.ilmeteo.it/showthread.php?t=138728




It's *Milan* (Italy) seen from Monte Bisbino near Como.
Pic by meteoforumitalia


----------



## chuck23

Cebu City, Philippines



SleMarKen said:


> plus more than 20 high-rises to rise this 2011-2012 :cheers:





SleMarKen said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4874997144/in/photostream/

*Beirut, Lebanon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scarrots/4819518462/in/photostream/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snoopoz/5299516070/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nileshrparge/5289383639/in/photostream/

*Sydney, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootch/5301097337/in/photostream/

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guzzioverland/5299748638/in/photostream/

*Beijing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/4923339633/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/21lau_z/5296162014/in/photostream/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juicystyle/5295026314/in/photostream/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^nice set of pics christos kay:


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*








Courtesy of Redroom Studios


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulsaini/5302597610/in/photostream/

*Guangzhou, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellgtr34/5273399009/in/photostream/

*Dusseldorf, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089106811/in/photostream/

*Lagos, Nigeria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriskoehler/4341353596/in/photostream/

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejr/3520068259/in/photostream/

*Nanjing, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4802125930/in/photostream/

*Durban, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/besharatian/4871914045/in/photostream/

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richard_eden/5288281390/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*


JoSin said:


> Rare scenes of Singapore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/schristia/4909881578/sizes/l/











http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5039082967_221787f0b7_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbeta/5296828446/in/photostream/

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/discoveringpuertorico/4316699005/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/travellingred/5328687398/in/photostream/

*Recife, Brazil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/otubo/4366412015/in/photostream/

*Pretoria, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picnicjohn/5137435205/in/photostream/

*Nairobi, Kenya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsolson/4910623292/in/photostream/

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photofanatik/5292604097/in/photostream/

*Manama, Bahrain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mramadan/4738992335/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk

*Distant NYC*









Shirley Turner


----------



## brazilteen

Ive been to this bridge..a nice view of New York ^^ Loved it


----------



## danieloc




----------



## julesstoop

Utrecht, the Netherlands. Not much of a skyline, but I hope you like the picture. I took it dec 20, 2011 on my trip from Amsterdam to Palermo.


----------



## Grollo

Melbourne:


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5367529969_f094d63378_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4064200126/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063450397/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063449201/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muhyiddin/5363194496/


----------



## christos-greece

*Cairo, Egypt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/missus_magik/5175210040/in/photostream/

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibnuzambri/5337287593/in/photostream/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gravlax/5370503189/in/photostream/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilovesoymilk/5284079733/in/photostream/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354159142/in/photostream/

*Shanghai, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drummerjoe/5363468048/in/photostream/

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephaniejaynewright/5372840147/in/photostream/


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

Rotterdam:










by BigCrunch


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY, Mexico




SCROLL------>>>>>>>


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eddeux

christos-greece said:


> *Lagos, Nigeria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriskoehler/4341353596/in/photostream/


Ugh, this pic.hno: I can give you a better view of Lagos christos! :yes:
























last two taken by ajit, uploaded by Tbite


----------



## eddeux

Tokyo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmussbacher/5374944838/in/pool-tokyo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flownage/5375384676/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flownage/5375383178/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flownage/5375384160/in/pool-tokyo


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13615053n00/5372905192/in/pool-tokyo

amazing!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyship/4584017082/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5357271345/in/photostream/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5377192818/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5374550438/in/photostream/

*Denver, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfdavis/5377249984/in/photostream/

*Auckland, New Zealand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/richhayton/5356581946/in/photostream/

*Manama, Bahrain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtvisuals/5338836118/in/photostream/


----------



## RaySthlm

BANGKOK, and still this picture doesnt show the whole skyline, amazing.

scroll ---------------


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/serenitbee/


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC again*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrishalford/


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


----------



## GoSatta

Bangkok from Phra Pin-klao Bridge


----------



## skyscrapercity

These are korean cities.(CREDIT :All picture are from DCINSIDE)
All picture are taken from outside of city, for example, mountains and islands or from the sea.


*ULSAN*









*INCHEON*









*DAEJEON*









*BUSAN*









*CHANGWON*









*DAEGU*









*JEONJU*


----------



## Wunderknabe

Funny what some consider as "far away". Please dont post regular skyline pic - we have plenty of threads for that. Just post them from far away


----------



## skyscrapercity

Wunderknabe said:


> Funny what some consider as "far away". Please dont post regular skyline pic - we have plenty of threads for that. Just post them from far away


The concept of distance 'far away' can differ accodding to individual person's perception as long as this thread doesn't define how far is really 'far away' exactly and clearly.

Maybe this picture seems to be very close but actually we have to climb the the top of mountain to take this angle if we want to take picture of this city at maximum distance. I mean we, at least phographer and me, can feel pretty 'far away' feeling from this spot when taking pictures, from vertical and horizontal diatance.









OK, If this is bothering you, forgive me.
I'll post really far far far far away pictures only next time.


----------



## desertpunk

*Atlanta*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarondavidson/


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Skyline from Old Castle Vilnius by traveling feline, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne from Kangaroo Ground by TonalLuminosity, on Flickr

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

Golden nights by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver... by carpe_diem_terry, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires by caitbeck, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

frankfurt-blick-1070163 by stbeck, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

DSC_0511 (2) by edwardsk20006, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE *from Serapong Course Sentosa Island








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/3863652116/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires by caitbeck, on Flickr


----------



## s.p.hansen

Salt Lake City in the early morning. It was 11°F and Windy.
February 1, 2011. 


slcmorning1a by sphansen47, on Flickr

And for the sake of the super strict citation rules here, I am sphansen47 on flickr; he is me.


----------



## Linguine

desertpunk said:


> *NYC again*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrishalford/



nice pic..:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*

Dar es Salaam Skyline by I Give Up On Hate!, on Flickr

*Nanjing, China*

nanjing in the dust by jonasginter, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Los Angeles 2011 Getty Museum by Dré Batista Please vote on my video!!, on Flickr

*Luanda, Angola*

Skyline by PQz, on Flickr

*Kobe, Japan*

100_0459 by ghostparty31, on Flickr

*Brisbane, Australia*

Brisbane by Steph Wright, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

Northcliff watertower view by spatialpractice, on Flickr


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

*Barcelona*(From Tibidabo mount)


----------



## citypia

Busan, South Korea



























SOURCE : pictures from dcinside


----------



## Greg95100

La Défense vue depuis Vallangoujard (Val d'Oise) par Grego95100, sur Flickr

La Défense


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5404845621/in/set-72157600006522530/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
Author : http://kelton.fotop.net/


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

*Madrid, Spain*


----------



## Taipei summer

*TAIPEI*


----------



## SO143

Paris panorama


NvkR said:


>


----------



## gabrielbabb

Skyline Reforma



Skyline natural abajo, castillo de chaputepec enmedio y skyline interlomas arriba en un día con neblina


----------



## SO143

NY skyline 90193 by rayclark1, on Flickr


----------



## jeffrm

Charlotte skyline from far away. (Parkwood and N. Brevard Street)


----------



## General Huo

Nanjing, by 爱乐无忧


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai- Huangpu River Panorama by cnmark, on Flickr

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

Tel Aviv - Skyline by *holger*, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha Night Skyline by J Duffin, on Flickr

*Makati (Manila), Philippines*

MAKATI SKYLINE by rbp_09, on Flickr

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon (HCMC), sky, skyline, cityscape, tree, river by daihocsi, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw skyline last night by Rich pick, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt. Skyline und Main by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London from Greenwich by The Fat Lady In The Cab, on Flickr

*Paris, France*

Paris Skyline - Bold Sepia by Shuteru, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Skyline by kub.kub, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai 1 by Alain_1979, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

That last shot is great. Must be awesome to be in that pool, with some hot chicks, a cold beer and that view


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## christos-greece

*Panama city, Panama*

Panama City by tombenson76, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin Skyline from the Reichstag by lite.brite, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*

bkk like nyc by OHMX, on Flickr

*Mumbai, India*

DSC07078 by 5H0A1B, on Flickr

*Manama, Bahrain*

Manama Skyline_8015 by DarkGrey, on Flickr

*Shenzhen, China*

Shenzhen from Bijia Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

Winter Moscow cityscape at sunset. Panoramic view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam. Photo by MR Bacon


----------



## PanaManiac

*Additional Panama City pics...*



PanaManiac said:


> [/CENTER]


----------



## SO143

*Vancouver, Canada*


I've got the blues... by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## SO143

San Francisco skyline with Bay Bridge Panoramic HDR by prayforsnow, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5524055509/


----------



## Shapoor

Seattle WA


Untitled by elias.and.theresa.carlson, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Quebec City*


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/calvin_gsc/5448477216/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/calvin_gsc/5448531908/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozakim/5534722041/


----------



## christos-greece

*Makati (Manila), Philippines*

MAKATI SKYLINE by rbp_09, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

View of Downtown Los Angeles & the Mid-Wilshire District From the Griffith Park Observatory by JoeInSouthernCA, on Flickr

*Cartagena, Colombia*

Cartagena Skyline by jcox10, on Flickr

*Rosario, Argentina*

Ciudad, río y playa by Nando.G., on Flickr

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami skyline by photosbyshew, on Flickr

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool from Wallasey by amateurL8, on Flickr

*Vienna, Austria*

Vienna Skyline by Vienna Photography, on Flickr

*Astana, Kazakhstan*

The Ishim River in Astana by roving.the.world, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*At night*

Rotterdam... 










and Amsterdam...



















and the Hague... 










seen from Utrecht










all by remador


----------



## domtoren

*Den Haag The Hague*





































all by remador


----------



## christos-greece

*Monterrey, Mexico*

Horizonte de Monterrey desde La Aguilas by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

04240033 by Leica 1A, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

himmelsmalerei - sky painting by Torsten Hansen (Berlin), on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

1017-50 Shanghai Pudong Skyline by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco Skyline by tyaudronis, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Skyline by stefanoginella.com, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai Cityscape by Paul Raptis, on Flickr


----------



## wawd

*London, UK* (taken by me)


----------



## SO143

*Vancouver*








Source:wikipedia


----------



## BrickellResidence

MEXICO CITY


----------



## SO143

*LONDON*








_More here >_ http://www.archdaily.com/126348/update-the-shard-renzo-piano/#more-126348

*BIRMINGHAM*

Untitled by Cezar-Sab, on Flickr

*LIVERPOOL*

Liverpool-Panorama by scon4061, on Flickr


----------



## ChitownCity

Chicago from a little over 15 miles away. By Me....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Rooftop by spablab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

View of Paris Skyline by thisflyswatsback, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London Overview 1 by mikeyyuen, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago skyline from 90/94 highway overpass by Lara Kattan, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid! by Sebastián Calle, on Flickr

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Animals and Nairobi skyline by courtneymgardner, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

110/365 vastyetcongested by ajbrusteinthreesixfive, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires by guimts, on Flickr


----------



## IanNunes

*Belém - Amazon - Brazil*





















































​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*


Centre Pompidou Paris August 9th 2010 by The Larch, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity

Busan, South Korea

Picture by 南韓國의 首都(from DCINSIDE) 










picture by CK


----------



## skyscrapercity

*Busan, South Korea*

picture by Dongpo(website from paran.com)


----------



## christos-greece

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

Across the bay by trainman74, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Downtown by hansmaulwurf23, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

The City That Never Sleeps by idlan, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*

Perth City by Light Bulb Works, on Flickr

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland skyline by Friederike & Falk, on Flickr

*Taipei, Taiwan*

DSC_7467 by KayOne73, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

getty-06 by jimichu, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka Skyline by podkozo, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Beautiful Dubai by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## peterthegreat

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









by pau-chin


----------



## KoolKool

*Sai Gon - Vietnam*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/edmund_yung/5690694610/in/set-72157626528461573/


Ho Chi Minh City by Edmund Yung, on Flickr


Ho Chi Minh City by Edmund Yung, on Flickr


----------



## anak_mm

Manila ~30km








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronrag/3552779902/


highway to Manila

















http://heeroic.multiply.com/


----------



## Face81

Check out this link for a lovely super high res panorama of Dubai 

http://www.gigapan.org/gigapans/69403/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Jesse24 said:


> Gold Coast from Mt Warning today (*100km*), it was hazy so sorry about the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane and Glasshouse Mountains from Mt Warning (*170km*):


..


----------



## Jessy

Hamburg Germany


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Thought I'd revive this cool thread. Sacramento, CA from 25 miles/40 km to the northeast.


All Around Town 3 by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

*Arguably the most recognizable skyline in Latin America...*


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Skyline & Amtrash Junk by mt90945557, on Flickr

*Paris, France*

View of Paris Skyline by thisflyswatsback, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London skyline by Attilio711, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

stay in richmond, man by Zebb Keziah, on Flickr

*Panama city, Panama*

2010 May Mexico Centrl America 050 by gvilleg1949, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

View over Darmstadt by se.Sh, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam as seen from The Hague



Jeromeo said:


> Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

*Above Panama City*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (La Defense), France*

Paris by jorgeabl, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

Summertime on Parliament Hill by jamesrider, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

fisheye skylineeee  by milizza, on Flickr

*Panama city, Panama*

Panama City skyline by Mojumbo22 (Matt), on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

LA Sky 60 by DesertCub86, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

IMG_2667 by Joule W, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

New skyscrapers of Moscow by sergio68 moscow, on Flickr

*Saigon, Vietnam*

DSC_2568 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*









http://www.fotopocket.nl/fpimages/2011/05/05/0c14d66a99fbd00835f4238b458f81ca/IMG_1602%(Large).jpg


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Utrecht




























Rótterdam 










Rótterdam port area 










Scheveningen - sea resort of The Hague










Nijmegen










Amsterdam 



















Almere 




























IJburg 










Leiden 










Amsterdam 



















Scheveningen The Hague


----------



## aster4000

great shots.


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid skyline by josefto, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

365 Project : Day 095 by mikecruz216, on Flickr

*Manila, Philippines*

Metro Manila Skyline by Albert Wesker (I Love Mahalo), on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Bright Lights by idlan, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne, from Altona by Kitten of Doom, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline

Uploaded by duddycanada (HD) :


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

christos-greece said:


> *Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> View over Darmstadt by se.Sh, on Flickr


whats the distance?



christos-greece said:


> *Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> IMG_2667 by Joule W, on Flickr


 whats the distance?


----------



## christos-greece

*Richmond, U.S.A.*

Downtown Richmond from Bensley by Will Weaver, on Flickr

*Sydney, Australia*

Ferry approach to the most iconic skyline... by seen_it_, on Flickr

*Singapore city, Singapore*

crazy clouds over singapore sky by Paul Cowell, on Flickr

*San Diego, U.S.A.*

Distant by jczart, on Flickr

*Montreal, Canada*

the st lawrence river by h. wren, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

Skyline Johannesburg by alexknip, on Flickr


----------



## walkermark

All about Metro Manila and San Fransisco Taken by android phones 2945abc45 0729








Metro Manila by Walker on flickr








Metro Manila by Walker on flickr








Metro Manila by Walker on flickr








San Fransisco by Walker on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Port Credit to Toronto by WmPitcher, on Flickr

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Distant Civilization by makani5, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Sunrise Chicago2 by mb.kinsman, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

Distant city by paul_clarke, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne skyline from Sugarloaf mtn by MagMaster, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

hongKong_Skyline_01 by Jasmine Woo, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

del


----------



## JuanPaulo

Quite impressive shots on this thread. Thank you all for posting. Keep them coming!


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


Dusk in Kuala Lumpur by zairophotos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khairul_shahar/5985522451/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheinazmal/5914787977/








[/url]
KL in 2011 by Neno T Anda, on Flickr


An Urban Jungle by Prem Kandasamy, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Hong Kong






























Pics by me


----------



## JuanPaulo

Benidorm, Spain









Skyline of Benidorm by Angel Villalba, on Flickr



Panoramic view of Benidorm by anyexcusetv, on Flickr


Morning Benidorm skyline by Mirè, on Flickr


----------



## PanaManiac

*PC, PAN*


----------



## starry.night

Frankfurt am Main, from 30km out


----------



## sebvill

*Lima*









_By Migol_









_By Oscar10_



















_By A380luis_


----------



## pinkpanther

panorámica de Santa Fe by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow









photo by me


----------



## OtAkAw

*Metro Manila, Philippines*

From Antipolo, Rizal

Metro Manila skyline by bgjphoto, on Flickr



















From Binangonan, Rizal

Metro Manila Skyline from Binangonan, Rizal by BernieMack, on Flickr

From Taytay, Rizal

Metro Manila from afar by manilaxperience, on Flickr


Metro Manila from afar by manilaxperience, on Flickr

From San Mateo, Rizal

Metro Manila from afar by manilaxperience, on Flickr


----------



## NewYorkSkyline117

/http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5356114030/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## NewYorkSkyline117




----------



## NewYorkSkyline117

New York Skyline from about 40 miles away


----------



## NewYorkSkyline117




----------



## NewYorkSkyline117

The New York skyline from 40 miles away


----------



## NewYorkSkyline117

Tops of the buildings in Lower Manhattan 40 miles away


----------



## autskai

Impressive shots!


----------



## singoone

Prague, July 2011



















Brno from wiki


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*, from 47km (30 miles) away. 
The pic is taken at the beginning of the Apennines, the Alps are in the background, the whole Po Valley in between. 










http://www.meteoforum.com/main.asp?FS=N&MN=2182600&Pg=1[/QUOTE]


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto from Mississauga*


Toronto at night from Sauga by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

great updates.....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Especially photo of Toronto


----------



## Metaletemon

*BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## gabrielbabb

*MEXICO CITY*


----------



## CCs77

New York from Bear Mountain, Orange County, near the border with Rockland.
Bear Mountain State Park, Hudson Highlands. 
62 km away from ESB
Click the smaller thumbnails to see them full resolution



Uploaded with ImageShack.us










Shot at 2011-10-24
 
Source Panoramio http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42375338



From the Mount Mitchill, Atlantic Highlands, Monmouth County, NJ.
The boat is the commuter ferry that goes to Lower or Midtown Manhattan.
37,8 km away from ESB








Shot at 2011-10-24
 
Source http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22899195?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## huizi1002

Very beautiful, New York is a beautiful city is not
I like remote somewhere, I see these pictures, I think the more beautiful, you say


----------



## tita01




----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

> originaly poeted by gabrielbabb



Mexico have better skylines view but this picture don't have quality


----------



## vynzdelz

*Cebu City, Philippines* from afar. 










Photo courtesy: @ slerz


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona by xavi.torres, on Flickr

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami Beach FL by Aaron Whitaker, on Flickr

*Guangzhou, China*

Guangzhou skyline. by Budy Widjaja, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt Afar by formfaktor, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

01-Balcony_10-21-2011_014 by StephanieBell: EmergingPhoto.ca, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Skyline de Doha by francisco_m_montesdeoca, on Flickr


----------



## kix111




----------



## wombat king45

nice pics


----------



## wombat king45

can you see nyc from mt beacon?


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

İstanbul by wiki


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen








All72









www.fsk-stroy.ru


















Gelio


----------



## castermaild55

Tokyo skytree ,60ｋｍ from Takao










http://chata-l-blog.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2010/11/06/img_8506.jpg


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen

















Павел Ермаков
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ermakov...um/158490/?p=0









http://www.photoville.ru/photogallery?cat=2&photo=1414









DimaS83


----------



## Wunderknabe

Those are not really far away aren't they?


----------



## gabrielbabb

*MEXICO CITY* as seen from Six Flags Mexico, it was a cloudy day so the quality is not the best, also because of my effing camera


FROM SOUTH TO NORTH









FROM SOUTH TO EAST









FROM SOUTH TO MORE SOUTH









FROM SOUTH TO NORTH EAST


----------



## Lukinhaaaz

*Photos of my own*

São Caetano do Sul, Metropolitan Area of São Paulo, Brazil

3 km - 1,8 miles










São Paulo, Brazil

20 km - 12,4 miles










*Photos of my own*


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam 










Utrecht










Amsterdam





































Zwolle seen from Zwartsluis, ca. 12 km










Around Amsterdam


----------



## EuroMaster

Rotterdam, by Hemarookworst


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow


----------



## Metaletemon

*Buenos Aires, Argentina.
*


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/6346480885/





Ethaniel83 said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Nanjing, China*

Nanjing by Lauramacalpin, on Flickr

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Raining Monsoon's Eve 東北季風前夕陽 by sharleenchao, on Flickr

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*

Abu Dhabi by JoyCaluma, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur skyline at dusk by azrudin, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Skyline of Osaka From the Hillside of Kabutoyama by akirat2011, on Flickr


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fenix3413/









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









fotki.yandex.ru









www.nashgorod.ru









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo

Kfir Bar-Am /flickr


Panoramio


----------



## LeeighIam

World 2 World said:


> *Kuala Lumpur*


spectacular!


----------



## Djmabq

*NYC Harbor.*


----------



## mordorrrr

by Fer


----------



## Linguine

Awesome skyline pics....:cheers:


----------



## chileanx3

CONCEPCIÓN CHILE 



















CREDITS : KLUGERMANN










Pablo Olivera


----------



## Joseph85

Tucuman, Argentina


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

beautiful pics!


----------



## KayneMo

Oklahoma City from a little over 5 miles away!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kayneshots/6154661787/in/photostream


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City about 20 km away of the fardest highrises


----------



## Joseph85

Tucuman, Argentina


----------



## Fab87

^^ interesting, but i'd like to reiterate the request for having exlusively "far away" skyline pics on this thread!


----------



## Sergey_A

*Shanghai*



















pics by me


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo


----------



## Fab87

^^ How come these are far away pictures??? I don't understand why people can't help but posting normal skyline pics. We have other threads for that, this is *skylines from far away*. Far away meaning pictures of skylines taken at a distance of at least 5 miles, not pictures of skylines outside the United States!!! The first picture of Milan is the only far away shot on this page...please stick to the title.. Thank you.


----------



## yuri

Naples financial district


yuri said:


> Scattata ieri al partenopranzo
> :shifty:


And here from Sorrento: the financial district is visible on the right.


yuri said:


> Il Centro direzionale di Napoli da Sorrento


----------



## yuri

Naples financial district


yuri said:


> Scattata ieri al partenopranzo
> :shifty:


And here from Sorrento: the financial district is visible on the right.


yuri said:


> Il Centro direzionale di Napoli da Sorrento


Another one:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


Skyline Ciudad de México por lsjcp, en Flickr



WIth more detail

>>>>>>>>


Skyline Ciudad de México por lsjcp, en Flickr


----------



## oakwood....

*Zagreb / Croatia*










by me


----------



## Wunderknabe

Dudes, stop posting regular skyline-shots here!

*Far away* means at least 5-10 km away. And not right in the middle of the city.


----------



## Tushkan

Lviv


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City, from Cerro de la Estrella (a small mountain )

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabrielbabb

MExico City


----------



## Sponsor

Is this far enough?  

Warsaw



aeronauta pl said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*


----------



## MexicanBoy

Mexico City ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Spookvlieger

Rotterdam ( 20km)



domtoren said:


>


.....


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City, an extremely unusual picture, taken from the remaining Texcoco Lake (Nabor Carrillo)


----------



## MexicanBoy

FAAN said:


> São Paulo


Nice pictures, but its far away


----------



## Thiên yết

Danang, Vietnam


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami*

nice one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/strukanb/7156522106/


----------



## Joseph85

Paraná, Argentina


----------



## Spurdo

SF


San Francisco from under Golden Gate by Eli the Bearded, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Boston


Steam Fog: Morning Mist Off The Lake by Harry Lipson, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

impressive....


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Only in Kenya by andi emperador, on Flickr

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco, CA, USA by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto skyline by clairee_0722, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Skyline Berlin Panorama Siegessäule by claudecastor, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*

Photo by Darek R., on Flickr

*Miami, U.S.A.*

P4050823 by ymeng00, on Flickr

*Sydney, Australia*

Gloomy Sydney! by thienzieyung, on Flickr

*Seoul, S. Korea*

Seoul Skyline by benrobins, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Melbourne


Melbourne by Thunder1203, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

NYC


Manhattan Sunset by linear photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

^^


New York City Skyline by Paul DeSilva, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

LA


Mulholland Drive by eDamak, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

another NYC


Manhattan skyline by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Lanus, Argentina


----------



## Spurdo

LA 

Los Angeles Skyline From Hollywood. by sixthskishooting, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Melbourne


Melbourne city sunset from Donaldson Road by Ralph Green, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Gold Coast


Gold Coast Skyline - GOL001 (Large) by BoydNesbittPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*The City of Leeds, England*


Leeds Skyline from Belle Isle by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*LEICESTER, ENGLAND​*

Leicester City by kev747, on Flickr​


----------



## Spurdo

Auckland


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND TE WHAU VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Chicago


chicago-skyline-from-indiana-sunset-across-water by techonicals, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*--Portsmouth Skyline viewed from Fishbourne, Isle of Wight--*


Portsmouth from Fishbourne, Isle of Wight by baldychops, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL VIEWED FROM FRODSHAM HILL ::.​*

Liverpool skyline from Frodsham Hill by Richard Bradshaw1, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

*Brasília - Brazil*


----------



## FAAN

*Belém - Brazil*


----------



## gabrielbabb

*GUADALAJARA, MEXICO

*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yaffo


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City

view from the northwest to the center









view from the south to the north









view from the east to the west 









view from the norteast to the center


----------



## JuanPaulo

*New York City and Jersey City, USA*


View of New York Harbor by slgckgc, on Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

*Buenos Aires, Argentina.
*


----------



## I(L)WTC

NYC and mi Buenos Aires ♥ :lol: love it!


----------



## Linguine

amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

Vancouver


The City Behind the Mountains by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

wonderful thread.


----------



## Spurdo

LA


021/365/2013 [didn't pay attention to the second term. It's much better out side] by © In 2 Making Images | °L.A., on Flickr

Auckland


20/365 by samanthaleighNZ, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

- edit


----------



## Djmabq

*New York City*


New York City by dmanweller, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



christos-greece said:


> The Leading Line by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Mayo65

Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires



Fuente: http://www.maadi-gazette.com/wp-content/gallery/villes-du-monde/buenos-aires.jpg


----------



## FAAN

Rio
*
Downtown*









[email protected]@d - flickr​


----------



## isaidso

On a Clear Day by Ian Kolsteren, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul from Kadiköy district (asia) and looking to the skyline of the european part


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

HDB blocks from Mount Faber by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















By theyumlist


----------



## HJP

*Beirut

*Beirut 8-2-2015 (22) by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*Kuningan Area - JAKARTA*


----------



## BreakIsOver

I have this one... Atlanta's skyline as seen from Stone Mountain (20 miles or 32 kilometers away from Atlanta). I use my maximum 20x zoom camera btw


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo, Israel*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico city














Por Omar Domínguez


















nocturna df by enriquegdl, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by jason thai


----------



## rahmanrahim

i was in kuala lumpur last month. it was amazing!!


----------



## Farrell

From Suramadu bridge kay:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*

Beautiful view! 








by FwuKai Quah


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by shaifulzamri


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

View from taipei 101










Taipei Panorama by Denis Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

Not a big city (it's purely touristic and has a permanent population of only 29433 inhabitants), but it has big number of (_empty-off-season_) buildings.
I'm talking about *Miramar*, in Buenos Aires Province, Argentina: 

*These are my photos of the skyline from far away:*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*


----------



## Quilmeño89

And now, this is my city, *Quilmes*. It has 230810 inhabitants (census 2001) and is part of *Quilmes Partido* (Partido = department/district in Buenos Aires Province) which has 582943 inhabitants (2010).

Quilmes skyline taken from *Bernal City* (Quilmes Partido) by Daniel A. Silombra in 2009:









Source

Quilmes skyline by user *emaqac92*, also taken from Bernal, in 2010:


----------



## spotila

Guangzhou, China

(peeking over the hills at the rear)

originally posted on gaoloumi by ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

view of Atlanta










Aerial view of Atlanta, Georgia's Downtown, Midtown and Uptown Financial Districts by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> view of Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view of Atlanta, Georgia's Downtown, Midtown and Uptown Financial Districts by jorge molina, on Flickr


From far away ?????


----------



## e2ek1el

Rotterdam from the windmill near Streefkerk (cca 20km)










From Euromast (not that far away...)


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

View from the Shard by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Malaysia by Rajdeep Dutta, on Flickr










Malaysia by Rajdeep Dutta, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


----------



## SounderBruce

The twin skylines of Seattle and Bellevue from Eastgate Park and Ride:


Seattle and Bellevue skylines from Eastgate P&R by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









































by Fairuz


----------



## christos-greece

^^
Please post the credits, sources of these photos, otherwise will be deleted.


----------



## dj4life

*Hobart, Tasmania:*

Hobart skyline by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Nuuk, Greenland:*

Nuuk from the seaside by Hans E. Kratholm Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Antananarivo, Madagascar:*

#Antananarivo #Madagascar The Miles City by RINDRANAHARY Manantsoa Ritchel, on Flickr

DSC00767.jpg by Julien Coponat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Colombo, Sri Lanka:*

Gall Face Green by Vidu Gunaratna, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oahu, Hawaii:*

Downtown Honolulu Skyline - Image 61 by Dan Davila, on Flickr

Honolulu, Hawaii by Tony Shi, on Flickr

#waikiki #skyline #ig_oahu by Michael Okamoto, on Flickr

Honolulu Skyline, Honolulu, Oahu, HI by lorislferrari, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Wellington, New Zealand:*

Wellington Cityscape by Global Experience, on Flickr

wellington below by Jes, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*Makati and Ortigas* from the foothills of the Sierra Madre.


Jose Mari said:


> *zeuschio*


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> KUALA LUMPUR by ajib rahim felixthemira, on Flickr


----------



## majulah

If you have flown in to Singapore from the South on a clear day, you might get greeted by this amazing sight of one of the busiest straits in the world.

Look a little closer, and you might see the CBD as well. Can you spot the Singapore Flyer and Marina Bay Sands?









Source: jsw3000 Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*North Burnaby as seen from downtown Vancouver.*


Blue Hour Over East Van by Adrien Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

*Vancouver as seen from North Burnaby*



Vancouver City Skyline at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw

*Panama City Skyline*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Ezairi


----------



## Joseph85

*Tucumán, Argentina*









*Fuente*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo

by mauser1 , Israeli forum.


----------



## dj4life

*Wellington, New Zealand*:

Mt Victoria Lookout by Jose David Parra, on Flickr


----------



## Farrell

Surabaya - Indonesia


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Tokyo Skyline*
View from the top of Mt. Kobotoke-shiroyama (小仏城山 670m). 23-Jan-2016.








Source: https://flic.kr/p/CSbBcp


Week 8 - Tokyo sunset viewed from Ichikawa, Chiba by Raystinger, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Osaka/ Kobe From Mount Rokkō:* (December 2015) (Original size:8000x1294)

The Million Dollar Night View by Boonlerd Narathai, en Flickr

*Osaka Prefectural Government Sakishima Building* Panoramic View: (August 2016)

大阪全景圖 - Osaka a whole view by Tsung-Ju Yeh, en Flickr


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Tokyo, Japan*

All of Tokyo by Tim Bueger, en Flickr


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


Tokyo Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug

*Cusco, Peru*









*Cusco Peru 2016*


*Streets of Central Cusco - Video of the day.*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Kuala Lumpur by Herman Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Buffaboy

I started a similar thread on AARoads, 

Buffalo NY from Chestnut Ridge










I *think* this is Toronto as viewed from Buffalo, but I need an expert's analysis on this. From a personal experience, I have seen Toronto and Niagara Falls south of Buffalo once in my life, at the corner of US 20 and Rogers Rd in Hamburg, NY.

And as the discussion points out below, this can only be possible in Hamburg, NY, and nowhere else unless you're airborne.



















Related dissection on SSP


----------



## spotila

The third of your three images (with the arrow) does indeed show the CN Tower on the horizon, I believe this has been confirmed elsewhere.

The first image of course doesn't have Toronto in it, and the second is from much closer.


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY KIN


----------



## Aconcagua 9

*Tokyo from very far away:* (2017)








https://www.flickr.com/photos/izumiflowers/33072354676/in/photostream/


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam as seen from Utrecht, ca. 35 km


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht, from ca. 5-6 km


----------



## Javier

Santiago Chile

Eastern Side

Santiago #Chile by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Western Side

_MG_0843red by Felipe Schneider, en Flickr


----------



## spotila

Auckland, New Zealand seen from 41.4KM - taken by me:


----------



## radutucra

City of London seen from Canary Wharf pier and Primrose hill. Photos taken by me.


----------



## african

Nairobi









Source| Peter Muigai










Source | Rishi

The big five that close to the city only in Nairobi, shots taken at Nairobi National Park


----------



## Jose Mari

_Metro Manila_










*Ken Galicinao*










*Zancho Lindo Quiambao*










*Jacob Rammer*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bangkok

Koh Rattanakosin view from Wat Chinorasaram by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

Expressway by SOMPHOP RUKSUTAKARN, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam, 10 km from North-East:


----------



## M II A II R II K

http://www.blogto.com/city/2015/11/what_toronto_looks_like_from_niagara_falls/













http://www.blogto.com/city/2015/11/this_is_what_toronto_looks_like_from_50_km_away/













http://www.sewerball.ca/the-week-in-pictures/


----------



## M II A II R II K

*The Chicago Skyline, Seen From Michigan (!), Thanks To An Incredible Mirage*

http://chicagoist.com/2017/04/20/photos_the_chicago_skyline_as_seen.php



> .....
> 
> - The scientific name for the phenomenon is superior mirage. It's also known colloquially as fata morgana—all helpful information since the stunning effect pretty much left us grasping for words. --- How does it happen? It's all about the interaction of cold and warm temperatures and the density of the atmosphere. When we see weather conditions featuring extremely clear/dry air, and a temperature inversion caused by warm air higher above cold air closer to the surface of the lake, this situation creates the mirage of seeing a 'skyline...'
> 
> .....


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

View of the City of London by Ken Taylor, on Flickr

Far Away by Сина, on Flickr

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## M II A II R II K

*Toronto From USA (outdated)*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3908538940/


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Istanbul Turkey Bosporus Bridge by Jerek Hough, on Flickr

Skyline by jános.balázs°, on Flickr

Istanbul by cna07, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

M II A II R II K said:


> *The Chicago Skyline, Seen From Michigan (!), Thanks To An Incredible Mirage*
> 
> http://chicagoist.com/2017/04/20/photos_the_chicago_skyline_as_seen.php


Interesting effect in the sky with mirroring reflection in different forms. I saw it once at the horizon with an isle.


----------



## christos-greece

*Mobile (Alabama), U.S.A.*
Mobile, AL skyline at night by robert donovan, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Far out by Kyle Krinninger, on Flickr

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
I love Winter wonderland, the Mississippi river, and the skyline of Minneapolis so here is a picture with all 3 in it! This was a week ago!🔥❄ Look closely, the skyline is here in the distance. Being far away gives a different feeling.🌊:snowman by Jonathan Charpentier photography •Minneapolis •St Paul, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*
My far away city! Looks like Oz, but orange. . . . . . . #Toronto #topphoto #picoftheday #photooftheday #loveToronto #TopTorontoPhoto #panorama #sunset #skyline #instacool #instalike #justgoshoot #sun #cloudy #day #igers #horizon #pic #sky #Mauricioalas # by Mauricio Alas, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

Images from Breda, Nort Brabantia, The Netherlands
taken by DvW



DvW said:


> *Vandaag (9 september 2017) vanaf de Grote Kerk in Breda*
> 
> Tilburg from 22 kilometer in distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotterdam from 42 kilometer in distance:


----------



## mbm16cr

New York, USA










_*Credits to Imogen Rossi*_​


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1625068?page=0


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1625067?page=0


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/501630/view/1606066?page=1


----------



## M II A II R II K

*Best I could come up with for Niagara Falls*


----------



## mateuszeu

Taken from Warsaw, Białołęka district (10,5km):


----------



## domtoren

After the storm. Utrecht, taken ca. 10 km from city centre.


----------



## d.henney

Bautzen skyline, Lausitz, Deutschland
geo:51.1793,14.4184









https://bautzen.info/veranstaltungen-kultur/tag-des-offenen-denkmals-2016/


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Amir


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo metro area 

by Ari Dubin on Google


----------



## Dito Roso

*Jakarta from southeastern*

Jakarta Skyline 2018 from afar. #jakarta #city #cityscape #megacity #skyline #ciudad #urbanlandscape #bestcityshots #bestskyline by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*SURABAYA East Java, Indonesia.* _(from Madura Strait)_



detta.priyandika said:


> Surabaya Skyline dan Selat Madura by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Surabaya Skyline dan Selat Madura by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Surabaya Skyline dan Selat Madura by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## Javier

*Santiago Chile*
Panorama de Santiago desde Peñalolen by Jose Cespedes, en Flickr


----------



## Javier

Santiago Chile

Santiago (oriente). by Andres Bertens, en Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston*

Boston Skyline from Arlington, by Kestreltail [CC BY-SA 1.0 fi], via Wikimedia Commons

If you look hard, you can see Boston behind some trees. As you can tell, my photography skills aren't great.


----------



## Pak_Forever

Karachi's emerging Skyline 

Karachi, Pakistan

PC: Saad Saeed










https://m.facebook.com/saadsaeedpho...EvEOHfKW8KDU7uGxeiPqAzenERZS5R00ff_lBWUtnSj_g


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Cool one of Dubai



Rekarte said:


> *Flickr CamelKW*​


----------



## DZH22

Boston from Prospect Hill, Waltham. Taken by me. First 2 are set to a larger size.

IMG_1228 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1231 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1238 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_1240 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
Boston Skyline from Robbins Farm Park by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Mexico City*


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Skyline - Madrid by José Miguel Gorosabel Araus, on Flickr

Skyline Ciudad de Madrid by Jorge Ami, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Belém, Brazil*


Belém 33 by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


_GAB4182.jpg by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Belém 25 by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Belém 48 by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


Belém by Expedicao Pará, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*



 
Schooner Thomas E. Lannon off Boston by Bill Flannery, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Another Boston

Three Beach Stones - Pano by Eric Kilby, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Tel Aviv - Yafo *

IMG_6993 by Dan Lazar, on Flickr


by Gilaad Topaz


----------



## Javier

It is not that far, but is beautiful - Puerto Montt Chile

Puerto Montt by Cristian Alcázar, en Flickr

Reñaca Chile (Viña del Mar) as seen from Valparaíso, at 15 km distance app.

2020-03-05_ Valparaíso_ Viñadelmar by Pamela Ramos, en Flickr

Antofagasta Chile, seen from the natural monument "La Portada" (The Gateway)

Portada de Antofagasta_DSC4851 by Gabriel Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City

urban skyline



















natural skyline










photos by Santiago Arau


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver
Friday 🎉 by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Sri Racha, Thailand


----------



## Neungz

Hat Yai, Thailand


----------



## Neungz

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Chicago from Hammond, Indiana. It was cloudy that day.


----------



## Momo1435

Osaka











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492078910791876610


----------

